# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  О нас!

## Техподдержка

*korolek*:

Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как: 
1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 

Да и вообще кто что о себе хочет написать - может писать здесь:):):):):)

Оригинал и начало темы здесь.

----------

минчанка (23.11.2017)

----------


## Alenka

*Здрасте! Привет всем на новом форуме!! 
Будем дружить? (если мы еще не знакомы)*

1. Меня зовут Алена (официально Helena). Живу 19 лет на юго-западе Германии в замечательном городке Offenburg у подножья гор Schwarzwald (Black Forest) , приехав сюда в 16 лет (ну считайте теперь  :biggrin: ) 
Родом из солнечной средней Азии, недалеко от Ташкента, город Джетысай (пламенный привет всем землякам! :Oj:  ) 
Замужем, муж Андрюха ваще "старый" немец, с 80-го в Дойчляндии (по- русски научился в принципе от меня) 
2 детишек - дочка Madeline, 11-и лет и 6- летний сын, Nicolas-Leon. 

2. работаю с понедельника по пятницу ,техническим консультантом в крупнейшем концерне Германии Deutsche Telekom , а в выходные пою на свадьбах, юбилеях, встречах земляков и т д...с "моей" группой "The Fantasy" 

3. среднее + 3 года учебы в Телекоме 
4. Муз.школа по классу ф-но + 1 курс муз. училища в Усть-Каменогорске 
5. см. выше... 

Puuuh, ну все! 

P.S. обажаю наш форум, даже на работе без вас не могу!!! 
Чмоки всем

----------


## Гусля

Что-то не открылось начало темы со старого форума.
Пишу заново.
1. Александр
2. Ночной директор на большом предприятии, параллельно - руководитель поп-группы.
3. Музыкальное образование - год ходил в кружок баянистов и год - гитары. До этого был бас-гитаристом, гитаристом, клавишником в самодеятельных ВИА.
4. Сочиняю музыку и песни к спектаклям Театра на воде "Пеликан-Шоу"(г. Раменское, Московской обл.), иногда с группой выступаем на корпоративах и тематических концертах. Свои песни поём редко -для себя. Вот и всё. Кто следующий?

----------


## GwynBleidd

ну что ж... все по новой :)
1. Марк
2. Звукооператор, бэклайнер
3. среднее специальное  - звукорежиссер
4. муз. школа по классу фортепиано
5. я на сцене, можно сказать, живу - только не на самой сцене, а за ней... или за пультом :)

----------


## Антоннн

1.Антон
2.В кабаке я пою....
3.До сих пор пытаюсь доучиться...
4.Муз.школа(ф-но)

----------


## V.Kostrov

1. Владимир.
2. Работа. Связист в электроэнергетике.
3. Образование. Высшая партийная школа.
4. Муз. образование нет, о чем очень жалею.
5. Так как занимаюсь видеосьемкой, иногда пою на разных мероприятиях, свадьбы, юбилеи и т.д.

----------


## Smart

И снова по-новой!:biggrin:  
Привет! Меня зовут Юлия-здесь живу как SMART!Мне 25 лет. :Blink:  (УЖАС) :Biggrin:  
Работаю я в ресторане певицей,а так же танцую и в перерывах фокусы показываю! :Ph:  (ШУТКА):biggrin: ну так вот,отвлеклась!
Как и все закончила школу! :Biggrin:  
Имею 15 лет муз.образования по классу домры,а так же квалификацию Дирижер оркестра,руководитель ансамбля и концертмейстер по ф-но.:rolleyes: 
В этом году поступила на Менеджмент СМИ. :Aga:  
Выступления на сцене проходят регулярно...на работе,да и часто выступаю на конкурсах вокалистов!  :Oj:  Воть!:rolleyes:

----------


## Слава

Меня зовут Слава-doktor  Работаю в ресторане,записал Альбом- За Русское солнце  называется (вокалист) Больше нигде не работаю! :070:

----------


## empire

1. Сергей
2. Музыкант
3. среднее специальное
4. Институт культуры-хоровое дирежирование
5. каждый день на сцене...

----------


## Мачо

1. Сергей
2. Музыкант (в ресторане)
3. Высшее экономическое (по специальности не пошёл)
4. Увы...:frown: 
5. Только банкеты, свадьбы. Иногда на сцене города (День города, День молодёжи, Новый год и т.д.)

----------


## larka

> *korolek*:
> 
> Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как: 
> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
> 
> ...



Увы....  исчезло всё наше начинание, ушло в небытие..... :frown:   А ведь КАК всё начиналось!!!  :Ok:  
Надеюсь, что и не закончится!:biggrin: 

1. Лариса
2. Учусь на воспитателя детских учебных заведний.
3. Музыкальное училище по классу фортепиано, г. Херсон, Украина.
4. См. выше.
5. По выходным в течение 6-ти лет пою в русском рестране в Германии.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## kat

Привет всем!
1. Зовут меня Катя или Кэт. Живу в Питере.
2. У меня небольшой бизнес, а в свободное время работаю певицей, на разных мероприятиях.
3. Имею высшее образование по класу эстрадного вокала.
4.Закончила музыкальную академию в 98г.
5. Работаю, пою, стараюсь оставаться в форме когда работы мало. Использую свободное время на форуме для обновления репертуара или помощи кому-то(что тоже приятно). Всем очень признательна за помощь и отзывы. 
ВСЕМ УДАЧИ И ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ.

----------


## Татьянка

Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как: 
1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 

 Здравствуйте, о себе так о себе!!!
 Зовут меня Татьяна Павловна, мне 29 лет, проживаю, то в Тамбове, то в Подмосковье - Дмитров.
Сейчас не работаю официально, а раньше работала в Администрации г.Дмитрова- специалист по работе с молодежью и психологом в войсковой части.:wink: 
Я работаю тамадой на банкетах. :Aga:  
У меня два высших образования: 1 - режиссер, актер драматического театра и кино; 2 - психолог. :Ha:  А также имею корочки гида-переводчика(Гид-экскурсовод со знанием ин.языка).
Музыкального образования к сожалению нет, я ходила в муз. школу, но надолго не хватило.(2 года всего); зато закончила Художественную с отличием.:biggrin: 
 Сами понимаете  со сценой распращалась, имею ввиду театральную. :Tu:  
Вот и всё!!! А здесь почему? Люди творчества всегда найдут общий язык!!!:biggrin: Да и слабость у меня к музыкантам, люблю и уважаю! :Oj:

----------


## maknata

Отмечусь и я)) 
Наталья.
Директор дворца культуры + тамада
Закончила Киевский институт культуры по специальности режиссёр массовых праздников
Музыкального образования нет
На сцене живу)))

----------


## mrblack

Заново так заново :Aga:  
Всем привет!
Зовут меня Сергей Зуйковkuku 27 лет почти - 8 марта день рождения :biggrin: 
Живу в Оренбургской области в маленьком городишке с украинским названием Гай (роща) 
Работаю подземным электриком на шахте.
Образование  среднее -специальное ,автомеханик(ни дня не работал по этой профессии) Корочки электрика ,честно признаюсь - купил,но самоучка с детсва т.к. папка мой тож электрик,работаем в одной бригаде:wink: хоть и самоучка а профессию знаю! :Ok:   :Aga:  
Музобразования нету никакого,сейчас вот с горем пополам пытаюсь учиться ЗАОЧНО на заочке в Оренбургском госинституте на эстрадке по классу вокала
Творческий путь начал 11 лет назад,как и у многих наверное - двор,гитара, Центр детского творчества,самодейтельная рок-группа,армия,затишье,сольные выступления и КОНЕЧНО работа на корпоративках и банкетах,конечно выступления на сценах города и участие в конкурсах и фестивалях всех рангов от городских до российских:smile: 
До недавнего времени женат был,сейчас разведен. Есть дочь Дашунька - ОБОЖАЮ И ЛЮБЛЮ! :Oj:  
Вроде бы все! :Aga:

----------


## ast1

1.Аркадий меня зовут
2.В советское время успел закончить ср.школу,
Рижский политехнический институт (ПГС),
Калининградское обл.училище культуры(эстрадно-духовое отделение).
В 2004 году Рижский технический университет (энергетика),в этой области и работаю .
Еще работаю в кабаке 4 дня в неделю,это мое  :Ok:  хобби.
Играю в хоккей,плаваю,ковыряюсь в электронике и еще много чего.:biggrin: 
Всем удачи,здоровья,успехов в нелегком нашем деле :flower:  .

----------


## Мартын

1.Меня зовут Петр.
2.Работаю учителем музыки в общеобразовательной школе.Вместе с женой руководим эстрадной студией "Дивоцвит" в школе.
3.Закончил Нежинский педуниверситет-музыкально-педагогический факультет.
4.Музыкальная школа по классу баяна + музпед.
5.Для души и кошелька работаем семейным подрядом-я,жена,дочь,племянник- на корпоративах,свадьбах,юбилеях.
Всем удачи и процветания!

----------


## tops

> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :)


1. Тимофей
2. днём - инженер, вечером - песни пою
3. образование - высшее техническое "Автоматизация и управление в технических системах"
4. му образования - к сожалению нет..... всё на ощупь...... 
5. сейчас - 2 дня в одном месте, два дня в другом........ жду стабильности...... надоело таскать сумку туда-сюда.......

----------


## Van der Graaf

> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :)


1. Дмитрий
2.Торговля музыкальными инструментами и оборудованием. Частный бизнес.
3. Инженер-физик
4.Муз.образования не имею
5.Иногда пою под гитару, но только в кругу друзей :Ha:

----------


## Lau Ma

Марк
Пою, играю, веду
Музыкант с образованием, постоянно гастроли. Сейчас Китай.

----------


## Cosma

Привет всем !
Меня зовут Татьяна. 
Живу 13 лет в Германии в городе „Mannheim“ (поэтому  я пишу так плохо по-русски :biggrin: ) . Родом из  г. Камышина (Волгоградская область). 
Занимаюсь музыкой с 14-ти лет .
Музыкального образования не имею. 
Пою на свадьбах, по дискотекам и юбилеях. Cреди недели я иду в школу, учусь в 11 классе.
Люблю музыку со всей своей душой,
и очень рада быть на етом форуме среди человек, каторые также любят и не могут жить без музыки.

 :040:

----------


## valerius

Привет, всем !!!:smile: :smile: :smile: !!!

1. Меня зовут, Valerius, по-русски, Валера.
2. Массажист (частный предприниматель)
3. В России окончил политтехникум по специальности технология приготовления пищи. В Германии массажную школу.
4. Музыкальная школа город Сочи, хостинский район.
5. Играю в польской группе на "басухе", иногда пою один в ночных клубах, на юбилеях ну и так далее.

Приятно со всеми познакомиться  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Soul

1.Наталья
2.Творческий путь длинный и непростой,но очень насыщенный,в двух словах не описать...Последние 9 лет пою в кабаках!
3.Имею муз.образование-эстрадно-джазовое отделение Иркутского училища Искусств.
4.Работаю(пою) только в кабаке,так как другими профессиями не овладела...
Вроде бы все!

----------


## mixanchik

1.Мишаня
2.Работаю работником на работе! А вообще на новом месте жительства себя ещё не нашёл!
3.Медицинское
4.Из музыкального образования-15 лет работы в кабаках.
5.продолжаю петь и на новом месте жительства-Germany!и ничего с этим поделать не могу!Это уже часть моей жизни!

----------


## SOVa

Приветствую вас!!!!!!
Ну почитал, захотелось и мне отметиться!

1)Зовут меня Северинов Олег Викторович (по нику SOVa)...
2) Преподаю в ВУЗе, которые ранее и закончил. ФГОУ ВПО АЧГАА.
3) Образование высшее техническое.
4) Из музыкального были духовые, баян, гитара, немного клавишь... 
5) На сцене бываю редко, но очень хочется вернуться. Занимаюсь постановкой и организацие всякого рода мероприятий.

ICQ 286667015
www-sova-ru@mail.ru

----------


## Rikhard

1.Зовут Рихард а не Вася.Многие считают почему то что рихард это моё прозвище.
2.Работаю в автосервисе автоэлектриком правлю мозги инжекторам.
3.Образование техническое -регулировщик радио аппаратуры.Это  уже в Москве  заканчивал ТУ.
4.Музыкальное образование 8 лет муз школы в г.Баку по классу фортепиано в муз училище не пошёл электроника всё перебила.
5.Что касаемо выступлений да выступаю раньше в группе играл это  уже  в Тучково,
сейчас больше сольно .Больше играю ,пою тоже, друзья говорят неплохо.Может когда помещу свои песни в раздел наше творчество.
6 лет проработал в ресторанах.В нашем ДК ставил сцену многим артистам Малежику, Кругу ,Ненси ,Дюне.и др там  звукооператорская  работа
Вот вроде всё хотя много можно ещё чего вспомнить.Да ладно......

----------


## Baron

Хм-м-м......Вроде, на старом форуме уже писал, ну, да не грех повториться:-)
Зовут меня Олег, родился в 1964 году. окончил музыкальное училище по классу валторны, но с 16 лет работаю в ресторанах:-)), где поиграл на всём - от ударных до клавиш, собственно, клавиши и сейчас ещё мучаю:-)), ну, и пою..... Ресторанную деятельность пока ещё удаётся совмещать с работой в театре оперы и балета, где я тружусь уже 23 года концертмейстером группы валторн:-))..Вот, собственно, и всё:-)

----------


## Kapлcoн

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 

Всем кто знает и не знает ПРИВЕТ!
Зовут Игорь

Пока все еще дослуживаю последнии месяцы в армии (мор.флот)

Среднее образование и начальное высшее по электронике (гадость  :Vah:  )

Муз. образования нет,но учился играть на синтезаторе 3 года на данный момент ничего уже не помню.

Работаю каждый (или почти) конец недели в ресторане,пою в группе

В следующем году собираюсь в россию или в питер или в москву пытатся поступить в муз.училище на эстрадный... :063:

----------


## nata

ну раз я здесь то отмечусь тоже     
зовут Наталья мне 24
работаю в школе учителем музыки плюс веду что-то типа вокального кружка
учусь в институте современного искусства на эстрадном вокале закончила муз. школу по классу ф-но и пед. колледж музыкальное отделение так что музыка сопровождает меня всю жизнь
на сцене не пою, но очень хочется

----------


## ФОКС

1. Эдик
2. Инженер проэктировщик в области микроэлектроники 
3. Высшее (Беер Шевский универ - Израиль)
4. 6.5 лет музыкальной школы восьмилетки г. Кишинева по классу скрипки (иммиграция к сожалению положила преждевременный конец моему музыкальному образованию) 
5. Пою иногда в основном в кругу друзей, но не только :)

----------


## sense of you

1. Элина kuku 
2.ну, если по основной работе,то врач-интерн
3.высшее медицинское, и еще учусь на четвертом курсе на "специального психолога"
4. как обычно,у всех советских девочек-музыкальная школа по классу ф-но. ну и 4 года на факультете культуры:biggrin: по классу вокала
5.выступаю чаще всего по заказным корпоративам,с выездом на место заказчика:biggrin: в составе очень дружного и безумно любимого мной коллектива "кофе по-турецки",ну и сольно тоже :Aga:  kuku

----------


## Евгений Пчелинцев

1. Евгений
2. Системный администратор
3. Высшее (Хабаровский Институт Культуры)
4. Музыкальная школа, 5 лет по классу - баян
5. Лично не выступаю, занимаюсь аранжировкой и звукорежиссурой (Своя домашняя студия)

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

Зовут Сергей
Биография закачаешься.Вооруженные силы 10 лет.Капитан запаса.
По профессии инженер строитель.
Последние 11 лет музыкант.Вокалист.
Живу и работаю в Санкт-Петербурге и очень доволен тем чем занимаюсь,говорят неплохо.
Просто нашел себя в жизни как каждый из нас.
Ну тяга к музыке конечно наследственая.
Мама всю жизнь проработала преподавателем сольфеджио сначала
в училище, затем в консерватории.
Работаю в ресторанах и на мероприятиях.

sed70@bk.ru

----------


## Ivan_Crazy

Очень рад всех видеть!
1. Иван
2. Работаю частным предпринимателем
3. Образование высшее (инженер - экономист)
4. Музыкальное образование по классу скрипки
5. Пою иногда для собственного удовольствия и для других тоже иногда!
Могу назвать себя абсолютно счастливым человеком, потому что очень люблю радоваться жизни и каждый день проводить вместе со своей семьей!Счатья, удачи и хорошего настроения всем на форуме! :flower:  :biggrin:

----------


## Светик

Здравствуйте все!!!
Этот сайт я знаю уже больше года, думаю пришла пора познакомиться!

1. Светлана
2. Работаю в детской школе искусств преподаю эстрадный вокал
3. Высшее педагогическое образование
4. Закончила музыкальное училище
5. В свободное от работы время пою на различных торжествах, 
    корпоративных вечеринках

----------


## Кариночка

1. Имя Карина
2. Работа хмм...учусь 
3. Образование учусь в гимназии.. музыкальном коледже
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) ну ещё совсем чуть-чуть и закончу я основной курс муз.коледжа по классу фортепиано
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) На сцене выступаю часто, как играю на фо-но, так и пою соло и в хоре!

----------


## Labuh

Николай.
Музыкант в ресторане, мнеджер по прямым продажам музыкальных инструментов и аппаратуры.
Незаконченное муз. училище по классу трубы. Закончил уилище культуры, по профессии Организатор кульпросвет-работы, руководитель самодеятельного оркестра народных инструментов. Играл в разных группах на басухе, ударных. Пришло время взял sax, учусь до сих пор, а так же учусь вокалу, не скажу, что супер профи, но меня не хают. :Aga:  
 Если я не выхожу хотя бы один день на сцену, начинаются ломки как у наркомана, это для меня как дышать.:biggrin:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Я ещё не отметился!:smile: 
1. Сергей
2. Работаю в кабаке (вокалист). Специальности имею строительные, но так как музыка для меня стала жизнью, то занимаюсь только ей!
3. Образование ср.специальное
4. Музыкального образования не имею. Уроки вокала не брал (бездарь)
5. На сцене каждый день (работа) кроме понедельника:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Очень рад всех видеть!


Ванечка, а как мы рады тебя ВИДЕТЬ!:wink:

----------


## Света Х

Всем привет!:smile: 
Попала на ваш сайт совершенно случайно, очень понравилась продуманная организация сайта и удобства связанные с обменом минусовок, мнений и интересов, а самое главное - доброжелательные отношения друг с другом!  :Ok:  :smile: 
Поэтому захотелось с вами тоже познакомиться !
Звать меня Светлана, а  в муз. жизни обозвалась - Света Х. Где "Х" не означает мою супер загадочность, а всего навсего - первая буква от моей фамилии.
Как и многие здесь писавшие о себе, свою муз. деятельность начала со школьной скамьи  в качестве солистки. 
Имею муз. образование класс аккордеон и гитара - самоучкой.
Затем Муз. пед. и работа в школе.
Далее переезд за границу. За время проживания в Германии выпустила 3 сольных альбома тексты и музыку к которым написала сама, за исключением двух песен из нового альбома.
В настоящее время работаю в музыкальной школе в качестве учителя дошкольного музыкального воспитания и организатором музыкально-развлекательных мероприятий.
Не семимильными шагами, но двигаюсь к выпуску 4 альбома, что меня очень радует, а также запланирована запись песен под гитару.
Подробнее информацию обо мне можно посмотреть на моём сайте www.sweta-x.de 
Желаю всем творческих успехов и исполнения ВСЕХ желаний.:smile:

----------


## LeMax

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 


Привет! Меня зовуи Елена. Живу в прекрасном городе Санкт-Петербурге. Работаю в Доме молодёжи. На должности: специалист по работе с молодёжью. Образование неполное высшее. Учусь в Северо-Западной академии государственной службы при призеденте РФ на факультете Государственного и муниципального управления, специализация: молодёжная политика. Музыкального образования не имею, но 10 лет прозанималась в вокальной студии. На сцене выступаю часто, делаем различные мероприятия на работе для молодёжи. 
  Вечерами веду шоу программы в ночных клубах Спб. В общем, Я люблю свою работу!

----------


## Canalizator

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Александр.Живу в Замоскворечье.Учился в Московской Хоровой капелле мальчиков,волчий билет которой думаю реально отразил мои способности.Как-то сразу Советской Армии потребовались шофера.Потом жене потребовалась квартира,детям- деньги,мне-свободное время.Всё это с грехом пополам дала работа в Аварийной службе Мосводоканала.Кроме морального удовлетворения.
  И вот когда совсем уже распирало-лет 7-8 назад приобрёл последнюю Ямаху740 и разразился обличительными пародиями на корпоративах.Начальство сказало:"Уволим нах".Так что теперь-какие выступления?Только самиздат на дисках "Для служебного пользования".
 Короче:всё-г...,а Музыка вечна.

  Сайт просто чудный!Столько вменяемых людей в одно время.Всем удачи и успехов!

----------


## Билли

*Света Х*,
 Привет Землякам!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Привет! Я Катрина (вообще-то Катерина, но так меня никто не называет, говорят, что не подходит:)). Сейчас живу в Минске, учусь в Белорусском Государственном Университете на механико-математическом факультете. Вчера вот ходила на работу устраиваться (программировать буду или что-то вроде этого), сказали через неделю перезвонят :Aga:  . В свободное время занимаюсь плаванием ну и конечно музыкой :biggrin: , еще стихи пишу...
музыкального образования нет, хотя всегда хотелось получить :Aga:  
сейчас в студии занимаюсь и иногда для друзей пою :smile:

----------


## Juli

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 


всем приветик, будем знакомы!
Меня зовут Юлия. сама из Краснодара. но уже 2 года живу в Словении.
на данный момент официальной работы нет по определенным обстоятельствам. 
закончила музыкальный колледж по специальности Дирижер творческого коллектива и артист, потом экономический техникум как бухгалтер-экономист, сейчас заканчиваю учебу во Всероссийском институте - управленческий факультет. менеджер организации.
в России работала в разных творческих колективах, как артисткой, так и руководителем, а также в ресторанах, барах и на море в качестве певицы или ведущей. сейчас в связи с переездом в другую страну налаживаю новые связи :)  пою на различных мероприятиях (а также веду их) в русско-украинском обществе, была на Телевидении (конкурс вокалистов), а еще сейчас являюсь солисткой рок-группы - вот чем поистине живет мое сердце!
успехов всем!

----------


## Света Х

*Билли*, Примите и мой дружеский -ПРИВЕТ, :smile:  рада знакомству :Aga:  

п.с. Поздравляю Вас и ВСЕХ мужчин этого форума с праздником "Защитника Отечества", как хорошо , что вы есть наша сильная половина!!! :br:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## SHAIKER

Всем привет.
1.Зовут Эльдар не Ильдар. Прошу заметить, а то часто путают.
Вообщем проще от Эльдорадо магазины есть везде легко запомнить:smile: 
2.Инженер электронщик. Свой сервис SONY PANASONIC PHILIPS  вообщем и так далее. Много чего :Vah:  
Дополнительно продажа музыкального оборудования. Вообщем проще ещё Фарцовщик или спекулянт или типо того. Область любая.
3. Образование среднетехническое БЭТС (Бакинский электротехникум связи).
4.Образования нет (МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО). Электроника перебила.
5. Работал лабухом 10 лет. Ударные (СТУКАЧ) . Потом в года тяжёлые , пришлось и запеть. Хотя считаю, что это неправильно. Каждый должен заниматься своим делом. Порой жизни не хватает освоить просто один инструмент.
Периодически друзья приглашают. Но работь лабухом уже не хочу и не буду (Хотя согласен зарекаться нельзя).Так как:
МУЗЫКА ЭТО УДЕЛ БОГАТЫХ (Смотрите что и ХТО на сцене нашей сейчас)
Когда ты богат , то:
Играешь , что хочешь, когда хочешь, с кем хочешь, сколько хочешь, и  для кого хочешь.
Ссори это просто мнение и не более.
Вообщем музыкой занимаюсь для каЮфу:biggrin: 

Спасибо что дочитали.

----------


## kucheryan

> korolek:
> 
> Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как: 
> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
> 
> Да и вообще кто что о себе хочет написать - может писать здесь:):):):):)


1.Николай
2.В кабаке пою.(Но для государства я песионер.Диабетик уже 14 лет)
3.Средне-специальное.
4.Черновицкое музучилище по классу баяна.
5.Играть халтуры начал ещё в училище,этак в году 1985.Номинальный клавишник.После армии(Кстати всех мужчин с праздником) с 1988г.пошло-поехало.Свадьбы,кабак,торговля муз.обурудыванием и перерыв на бизнес....В 2000г. купил комп и начал учиться петь.Иногда выступаю с колективом на аккордеоне.Играем свою музыку.Как нибудь наберусь храбрости-выставлю послушать.Всем спасибо и удачи.

----------


## panikovsky

На руках нет не одной мозоли, чем очень горжусь..., всю жизнь играю.
С 10 лет в оркестре (это и было муз. школой). Учился муз. училеще городов Тирасполь, Улан-удэ, закончил Иркутское..., затем Тираспольский университет, бывший дирежёр штабного оркестра, сейчас просто соллист оркестра, по вечерам просто лабух... (чего и Вам желаю).

----------


## steve.dog

> закончил Иркутское...,


Не знал... :Pivo:

----------


## muzikant

1.Роман
2.Ср. специальное
3.Преподаватель мызыки
4.Пою в кабаке

----------


## evgenn54

Евгений, 53 года, из которых 38 лет по кабакам. Начал 7 марта 1969 года в ресторане "Украина" города Чернигова. Играл на аккордеоне, тогда еще синтезаторов не было. Играть научился в студии при ДК Строителей, это и все мое муз.образование. В настоящий момент работаю клавишником в духовом оркестре города Славутич а вечером подрабатываю в одной из черниговских кафешек. Кстати, хотел бы спросить, есть ли среди форумчан кто-нибудь, кто проработал на одном месте 13 лет. Интересно пообщаться с таким же как сам человеком. 13 лет подряд я отработал в ресторане того же Славутича, работал бы и сейчас, но кабак закрыли совсем! На сцене практически постоянно.

----------


## kat2210

Наверное тоже пора представиться.
Дмитрий. Мне 43. В детстве закончил муз.школу по классу баян. в г. Уссурийске, что в Приморском крае. И как большинство, задвинул инструмент в дальний угол. Правда на домашних родительских посиделках подъигрывал застольные песни. Потом "кадетка" (Суворовское училище), Далневосточное высшее общевойсковое,армия и благополучное с ней прощание. Пел всегда. В хоре, в вокальной группе, подружился с гитарой. Потом студенческие годы в Саратовском университете,мехмат, который успешно закончил, правда одновременно с этим почему-то прекратил и петь.
Потом, как у всех, наверное, семья, дети и добыча "корма"- не до песен.
А играть и петь хотелось. Потом с женой организовали свой небольшой бизнес, которым сейчас и занимаемся. Вследствие этого появилось и время и возможности заниматься любимым делом. 
Год назад приобрел синтезатор и все необходимое для работы. Летом зажигаем на турбазе на Волге. А зимой три дня в неделю распеваюсь в кабаке. И оччень этим доволен.
А ещё обожаю рыбалку и зимнюю охоту.

----------


## AlSe

Вот тут немножко обо мне! Буду по пунктам.
1. Алексей.
2. Мастерская по ремонту бытовой техники. Я лично, очень давно занимаюсь ремонтом бытовых холодильников, а сейчас и не только.......... 
3. В целом наисреднейшее.
4. Баян - музыкальная школа - 5 лет. Остальное (гитара, ф-но), давно самоучусь исходя из некоторых воспоминаний о далёком, "ненужном" и почти забытом сольфеджио.
5. Играю в основном в компаниях на гитаре. Правда всё реже......... Ну если свадьба и т.п., беру и микрофончик. Последнее время стал с собой возить и минусовки. Имею мысли начать.............

----------


## zima

Думаю, пора и мне отметиться  :Aga:  Давно здесь живу, сначала все в гости ходила. а теперь поселилась  насовсем :biggrin: 
По пунктам:
1. Зовут Ольгой
2. Университетский препод (английский и иже с ним) + куча других мест (препода ноги кормят :biggrin: )
3. "Вечный студент", а куда деваться - надо соответствовать!
4. Музыкальное образование закончилось в третьем классе на "Песне о Щорсе" (а ведь помню!). 
5. Пою сколько помню себя: и в школьном хоре, и в университете во всяческой самодеятельности. Сейчас в основном для друзей, ну и на праздничных вечерах в теплой компании  :Pivo:

----------


## jana

приятно со всеми познакомиться)))
представлюсь и я))
1.Зовут меня Яна
2.IT компания... но не программист))) руководитель отдела по работе с клиентами)))) документы, письма, клиенты.... вобщем тербуха всякая)))
3. музыкальная школа - хоровое отделение, Музыкальное училище им Ипполитова-Иванова г.Москва по классу академическое пение. к 4 курсу поняла, что либо деньги либо еще пять лет вышки и работа за копейки))) да и наверное не фанатик я академического пения как многие мои однокурсники... хотя исполнять камерную музыку и некоторые оперные номара очень люблю... музыка завораживает)))
4. Выступление на сцене не часты,  но есть))) Пою в ансамбле музыкальной школы, в котором пела со 2 класса.... выступаем перд ветеранами, родителями и являемся примером для подрастающего поколения)))) но уже пора и честь знать... поэтому с девченками из ансамбля решили создать квартет для выступления на вечеринках, свадьбах, банкетах))) петь очень хочется и не важно где))

----------


## ДОЙНА

Всем привет!!!
Лена
Пою в кабак, частные уроки
Сама с Кишинёва(Молдова) тружусь в Санкт-Петербурге
Оброзование: ср.школа, муз.коледж"Штефан Няга"-канто академическое и дирижор хора, Консерваторий 3 года-академическое канто (надоело) :Aga:  
Пела всё что возможно, где угодно и всё что хочешь:конкурсы, фестивали, концерты...поп, рок, фолк, джаз...

Пою от души и для души!!! Я счастливый человек:smile: 
Пишу стихи и пою!!! Что может быть лучше?
Всем удачи и творческих успехов!!!
Я очень рада что вы у меня есть :Vah:

----------


## ivakoz

Всем здрасьте!
Я, Иван - просто и удобно! В настоящее время, ну и всю свою сознательную жизнь - юрист. Сейчас частная фирма. Лет-48. 15 лет прожил в Казахстане- Актау(Шевченко). В музыке с самого детства. Первые музыкальные шаги, моя родина г. Нижний Тагил, Уральский вагоностроительный завод-цеховой ВИА, ну там танцы и конкурсы всякие-патриотические. Музыкального образования нет-выгнали с 1 курса Свердловского кулька за плохое поведение (фулиган!!!). Без музыки не живу, сейчас Оренбургская область, народный ансамбль казачьей песни Долина -солист и по совместительству аранжировщик. На форуме полгода, сейчас почти каждый день-зацепило! Почему? Люди добрые и отзывчивые, вежливые и понятливые. Всем добра, удачи и творческих успехов.

----------


## lexia71

1.привет, зовут меня Лера
2.в кабаке пою
3.неполное среднее
4.музыкального образования нет вообще никакого
5.только на открытых площадках родного города

----------


## Сергей266

Всем привет. :smile:  Итак о себе:
1.Зовут меня Сергей , 35 лет, на форум попал случайно о чём ни сколько не жалею.
2.Директор Дома Культуры.
3.Образование высшее , по специальности инженер-технолог деревообработки.
4.Музыкального образования нет.
5.С 10 пою, играю(гитара, клавиши) на сцене родного ДК, и не только.
Рад со всеми познакомиться, всем мира добра и любви! :Oj: 

sergei266f@mail.ru

----------


## woxa77

Всем привет! Рад со всеми познакомиться!:smile: 

Зовут меня Владимир. Через несколько дней буду отмечать свое 30тилетие! Сейчас (да и, можно сказать, всегда) работаю в ресторане. Образование медицинское. Когда-то работал на скорой, но понял, что при совмещении медицины с кабаком не протяну долго, уволился и на данный момент занимаюсь только любимым делом - музыкой! Первый раз отработал на свадьбе еще в 14 лет и периодически так подрабатывал, пока не сел в кабак в 17ть и нахожусь здесь до сих пор (сами считайте сколько это :biggrin: )! Муз. образования, можно сказать, нет, в основном - самоучка! Но все-таки, если глубоко капать, то еще в 1м классе учился в муз. школе по классу ф-но, через 3 года перевелся на класс баяна и еще через 2 года бросил совсем, о чем сейчас жалею (был бы раньше ум!). Во дворе научился играть на гитаре. 
Сам из Запорожья, сейчас работаю в Москве! Женат, сыну 3 года!

Всем удачи и процветания! :smile:

----------


## mrs_m_m

Всем приветище:))))) значит,  проидемся по пунктам:smile: 
1. зовут Марина
2. бездельница
3. два высших образования.высш.технич и высш.лигвистич.
4. 1.5 года уроков вокала ( ля-ха-ха-ха-ха) плюс до опупения домашней работы над собой:)) чем, кстати, безмерно горжусь!
5. солянки, корпораты, кабаки)))))))))люблю это дело, в смысле попеть душевно)) это уже как закономерный и желанный в то же время результат самоистязания на стадии постановки голоса и разучивания репертуарца))))))))))))
Удачки)))):smile:

----------


## Annon

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :)

И снова здравствуйте всем!! :smile: 
1.Александр, 51 год. Живу в г. Люберцы.
2.С 1980 по 1985 год работал в Мособлфилармонии в составе ВИА "Поют гитары" (клавиши, вокал). В 1985 году полгодика поработал от Липецкой филармонии с ансамблем лилипутов (инструменталистом). После чего ушёл работать в рестораны, где и работаю по настоящее время.
3-4. В детстве окончил муз. школу по классу ф-но, а в 1989г. окончил 1-е Моск. муз. училище по классу саксофона.
5. Изредка выступаем (работаю в дуэте с женой) на закрытых вечеринках для ***** :wink: . А также по приглашению летаем в Таиланд на открытие новых ресторанов, где исполняем русскоязычную концертную программу. Имею дочь, которую некоторые форумчане знают, как Полину Ростову :Aga:  .
В настоящее время работаем с супругой в ресторане в Люберцах.

----------


## Znahar

Я Олег из Молдавии (Приднестровье).Мне 48 лет.
Работаю инженером-электриком,закончил Кишинёвский электротехникум связи
Музыкального образования нет.Пою с 12 лет в ансамбле.Гитара,вокал.С 1979 года - разъездной музыкант.У нас в Молдавии раньше только живая музыка была на свадьбах,крестинах,проводах в армию!!! Поездил!
Потом просто дико стал уставать и отошёл от дел!Сейчас,как говорит мой кум(гитарист,барабанщик), хочется приехать на свадьбу,разложить аппарат,отбумкать марш, сесть поесть и ....уехать домой!На большее уже увы...не хватает! 
Немного для души на местных концертах пою! Очень рад попасть в вашу компанию! :Aga:  
А кто будет в наших краях - милости прошу!!! :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

> Когда-то работал на скорой, но понял, что при совмещении медицины с кабаком не протяну долго, уволился


Воха, так скоро и депутатом станешь:biggrin: Аналогию понял:wink: ?

----------


## tolyanich

1  Имя :  Анатолий
2  Работа:  Ресторан
3  Образование     Всё долго перечислять, но учиться я не любил:biggrin: "Всё, что не задавали мне, делал я кое как" :biggrin: Не потому, что даун, а потому, что способный лентяй. 
4 Музыкальное образование:     Музыкальная школа баян+колледж культуры и искусств "народный хор" + три платных занятия у частного преподавателя:biggrin: 
5 Сейчас пою только в ресторане.А первый раз вышел на сцену в 1978 году пел и играл на баяне. Первый раз играл (на баяне) на свадьбе в 1979:biggrin:Это всё в  Сибири. В 1985г уехал учиться  в Питер, где научился играть на гитаре, что способствовало тому, что в армии меня взяли в  ансамбль "ВИА":biggrin:  Ну и на трубе в оркестре 2 года "оттрубил от звонка до звонка":biggrin: После армии(уже в  Белгороде) организовал свой живой коллектив при Доме офицеров, работал сварщиком, монтажником, киномехаником, учителем музыки, учителем народоведения, год продержался зам директором школы, вёл кружки гитары и школьного ансам бля , писал минусовки для  домов культуры, пел  в отделе культуры на концертах под  оркестр и минусовки, ну и паралельно постоянно  ездили по свадьбам.Потом один старый  друг  сатал приглашать в Москву на концерты. Пел  с раными "Звёздами" второго  или третьего эшелона  и вовращался в  свою "деревню" А когда надоело мотаться, решил перебраться в  столицу и устроиться в ресторан. На этом моя музыкальная карьера акончилась:smile:  После этого оработал во многих ресторанах Москвы и в и в нескольких кабаках Краснодарского края(Сочи, адлер и тд)
6  В свободное время(20 часов в сутки)  сижу  за компьютером:biggrin: :frown: В поисках песни которую я бы ещё захотел спеть и минусовки к ней:smile: 
7 очень люблю жену Олечку, с которой вместе работаем и  дочу Алёнку, которая тоже  поёт и учится в музыкальной школе.Вот  и всё если коротко(хотя не совсем коротко получилось)))

----------


## Annon

> учиться я не любил "Всё, что не задавали мне, делал я кое как"  Не потому, что даун, а потому, что способный лентяй.


Толяныч, такая же фигня :biggrin:  :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## palin78

Всем привет! Меня зовут Евгения.Работаю в ресторане.Образование-высшее.Учитель английского и французского языков.По специальности не работаю.Уже 9 лет пою в кабаке,по свадьбам,ездим в Крым.Музыкальное образование-муз.школа 7лет скрипки.Муж музыкант с тридцатилетним стажем.Саксофонист-самоучка,а так вообще по баяну училище закончил и 2курса консы.Вместе работаем.Очень приятно со всеми познакомиться,пообщаться с музыкантами.

----------


## Эмми

Приветик,
Меня зовут Анна, мне 39. живу в Бельгии....все время работала в ресторанах только не пела, зав-залом, потом директором. Уехав в Бельгию открыла таверну, но найти хороших музыкантов не удалось, или звездная типа не работаем по кабакам,или не то что народу надо.
Надоело через пару лет, попробовала сама у себя же и петь, получилось( муз.школа не законченна, но бабушка была директором муз школы в Гомеле, соответстенно слухом не обидели)
А теперь поперло что и по другим кабакам ездием, есть напарница правдо помоложе.
Таверну закрыла родила второго ребенка 2 года назад,теперь пляшем и поем.
Приятно пообщаться с профи на этом сайте, много интересного!
Удачи всем.

----------


## Гуслик

Молодец! Такая сильная и серьёзная девушка пополнила наши ряды.
Рад приветствовать в нашей дружной компании! Удачи во всём!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## annet2057

Привет всем!!!
Нас зовут Анна и Иннокентий - семейно-вокально-инструментальный 
дуэт  :smile: 
Анна:
На сцене с 3,5 лет.
Муз. образование- муз.школа по классу ф-но 8 лет
                         - муз.училище г.Петрозаводск
                        - там же конса (к сожалению не закончила,ушла за сыночком в дикрет)
                        - институт культуры (эстрадно-джазовый вокал)
Работаю в кабаках Петербурга с моим любимым мужем!!!  :Oj:  
О нём:
Образование домашнее! Мама-проф.муз.педагог по вокалу, папа-актёр! :Ok:   :Ok:  В такой семье невозможно не стать творческим человеком! Иннокентий очень талантлив а, главное развивающийся
вокалист. Мне очень приятно, что он ищет что-то новое, пробует себя в разных стилях и у него это получается!!! :smile: 
Играет на гитаре,саксофоне и чуть-чуть на ф-но. (учился сам!)
Вот так коротко о нас... :smile:

----------


## anettt

1. Анна
2. С некоторого времени не работаю, но планирую вернуться в ресторан. Работала певицей по свадьбам-банкетам, в кабаках, бэк-вокалисткой в караоке клубах и периодически прописываю бэки непонятно каким певцам)) в основном шансон (вернее блатняк)))
3. Образование высшее экономическое
4. Муз.образования нет (неоконченная муз. школа по кл. ф-но, о чем очень жалею; 6 лет занятий в районной эстрадной студии (вокал) в принципе самоучка)
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
Соответственно нет. Участвовала в многочисленных московских вокальных конкурсах с районным коллективом а также в проэкте "4етыре"
:rolleyes:

----------


## tina_moon

> *korolek*:
> 
> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
> 
> [/URL].


Ну чо, поехали! :Vah:  
1.В миру зовут Татьяной. Почти 33 годика (КАРАУ-У-У-УЛ!!!) :Shok:  
2.Работ три: для денег, для славы и для души. Для денег пою в кабаках, веду любые МЭРОПРИЯТИЯ (официальные и подпольные), кроме похорон и поминок.Для славы - я руководитель хора, ансамбля казачьей песни,  :Russian:  а так же занимаюсь постановкой концертных шоу-программ пишу фонеры, хоровые аранжеровки и т.д. и.т.п.Ну и наконец для души - я руководитель народного вокального коллектива.Пытаемся работать в стиле джаз-фолк. Еще открыла свою м-а-а-аленькую фабрику звезд:tongue:Вывожу в люди и в звезды двух отроков мужского полу 22лет от роду :Ok: .  
3. Образование что ни на есть МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЕ. Как водится - музшкола, затем Луганское музыкальное училище, дирижерско-хоровое отделение,затем половина Харьковского института культуры и после этого уже больше 10ти лет практики, профессиональной и не очень.Короче,горжусь собою СТРАШНО!!! :Wild:  
4. Ой выступа-а-е-е-е-м!!!И сольно, и со своими коллективами, и с отроками! Раньше работала с мужем (тоже музыкант), но после развода ушла в одиночное плаванье. Оказалось не всякий мужчина выдержит темпоритм моей сумасшедшей жизни.:frown: 
Ну все! НАХВАСТАЛАСЬ!:  :Tease:  
А если серьезно, то до боли хочется успеть сделать в этой жизни как можно больше чего-то стоящего! Того, за что потом будет не стыдно. Хотя работать с каждым годом все сложнее, по крайней мере на Украине. Ка говориться - ОБИДЕТЬ МУЗЫКАНТА МОЖЕТ КАЖДЫЙ, А ВОТ ДЕНЕГ ДАТЬ... :Vava:   Приятно со всеми вами пообщаться! :Thank You2:

----------


## Гуслик

Таня - добро пожаловать! Здесь - все свои, такие же! :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Приятно со всеми вами пообщаться!


Танюш, и нам очень приятно, что ты с нами!  :Ok:

----------


## kfgecmrf

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Светлана, мне 40,
16 из них работаю в кабаке по настоятельной просьбе мужа (он Музыкант), хотя по образованию фельдшер и много лет страдала от того, что работала не по специальности (певица я невеликая). Музыкального образования нет, всему приходилось учиться "в процессе", да и сейчас учусь. Со временем поняла, что приносить людям радость можно в любой профессии, чем я сейчас и занимаюсь. Сейчас работаю на летней площадке(числюсь в одном из баров нашего города, но летом это только свадьбы и банкеты) и получаю несказанное удовольствие от своей работы.Работаю каждый день, без выходных, как на море, только временной график более щадящий - с18 до 22.30. Очень рада со всеми познакомиться!

----------


## ddaan

*kfgecmrf*,
 :wink:

----------


## p0sitr0n

Привет! О себе:

1. Имя: Женя

2. Работа: пишу минусовки, работаю DJ на свадьбах и др. корпоративах, звукорежиссёром

3. Образование: болтаюсь между 4 и 5 курсом Исторического Факультета

4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.): 4 (позорище:) класса музыкальной школы

5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :): играю в музыкальной группе, в 2-х командах КВН, постоянный участник СтудВесны, изредка работаю ведущим мероприятий.

... а толку:):):):):):)

----------


## Elli

> *korolek*:
> 
> Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как: 
> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
> 
> ...



Привет! Ну ,и я напишу о себе немного..
Работаю в МЧС..Но при этом имею высшее музыкальное образование:biggrin: Просто в какой-то момент поняла, что таланта для того, чтобы стать действительно хорошим музыкантом, у меня нет..А быть посредственностью не хотелось..Поэтому круто повернула свою жизнь, но при этом безумно люблю петь..ну, и иногда сыгрануть Шопена на фоно:smile:

----------


## tina_moon

*kfgecmrf*
Снимаю шляпу, и выражаю восхищение!! :Ok:  За такой адский труд в течении стольких лет пора ставить памятник при жизни!! :Aga:   :flower:  

*p0sitr0n*
Женя, зачем же так пасмурно! Столько УМЕТЬ, ДЕЛАТЬ, и при этом оставлять приписки типа "...а толку..." Кстати КВН - очень не кислая режисерско-музыкальная ШКОЛА!! Уважаю!! :Ok:   :Aga:  

*Elli*
Тройной респект и уважуха!!  :Ok:  Я думаю что Шопен в МЧС - это высший класс!! Главное - в нужном месте в нужный час!!:wink:

----------


## lala

Здрасти Всем!!! Меня зовут Лена, на форуме недавно, чуть больше месяца...Нравится мне здесь оччччень!!!Работаю певицей в большом ресторане в Израиле. Закончила Киевское Эстрадно-Цирковое Училище по классу "эстрадный вокал". Выступаю почти каждый день, жить без этого не могу никак...Ну и вообще, я очень славная...:rolleyes:

----------


## Kipriano

я бы хотел сказать огромное спасибо всем людям которые посещают этот форум.(некогда не видел столь добрых людей )    :Scenic:   :Thank You:

----------


## Luminary

А я - Светлана. Веду вокальную студию. Мой случай наверное, из разряда фантастики, потому что запела я только в 26 лет -  до этого совсем не было голоса, но стала заниматься у сильного преподавателя из консерватории, и он появился!:eek: Петь сама обожаю (представьте, всю жизнь мечтала, и дорвалась!!!) Пою на нашей сцене во дворце культуры, на днях города, на праздниках. С другом дуэтом периодически поём в кабаке. Со взрослым учеником поём на банкетах, свадьбах. Закончила музыкальное училище по классу баяна, потом высшее образование - психолог. Сама пишу фонограммы, делаю аранжировки. Сочиняю песни. К сожалению, студия отнимает очень много времени, но это моя вторая жизнь, если не первая... Особенно когда видны результаты. Со временем, я думаю, удастся распланировать всё так, чтобы и на собственное творчество времени больше оставалось.
solosveto@mail.ru

----------


## milly-milana

Всем привет!
1. Имя - Зовут меня Людмила, но друзья зовут Милли.
2. Работа - сейчас не работаю, так как учу язык страны в которой живу.
А в Украине работала инструктором по детскому туризму, воспитателем детского сада, физ.инструктором, организатором методистом дошкольного учреждения, директором детского сада и тамадой.
3. Образование - высшее педагогическое.
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) муз.школ не оканчивала, правда занималась в клубе - училась играть на гитаре, но по не зависящим от меня причинам пришлось эти занятия бросить...
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
Сейчас специально не выступаю, пою, когда попросят - так как с фр.языком не все гладко, а русск.и укр. здесь не понимают...
Но петь не просто люблю, а ОБОЖАЮ!!! 
Спасибо за такой прекрасный сайт и форум! :flower:   Мне приятно с вами познакомится! :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Тут серьезное представление входящего на форум, а здесь http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....273#post294273 - флудное! Милости просим!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

*milly-milana*,
А где ты во Франции? Я, возможно в конце месяца буду в Париже (боюсь загадывать).  :wink:

----------


## tolyanich

*Luminary*   Девчонки и  сальчишки! Просьба сразу  писать в каком городе вы живёте, думаю  это всем интересно :Aga:

----------


## milly-milana

> *milly-milana*,
> А где ты во Франции? Я, возможно в конце месяца буду в Париже (боюсь загадывать).  :wink:


Я живу не далеко от Ренна /Rennes/ столицы Французкой Бретани...:smile:  От Парижа это далековато...:frown:  Но как знать, мож получится и встретится... :Aga:   Тож не буду загадывать...:wink:

----------


## NekARina

Привет ) 
 Александра, 18 лет. Живу в Москве.Сейчас учусь в университете на психолога, параллельно подрабатываю в сфере маркетинга. Муз. образование: 7 классов ф-ный отдел, также занималась эстрадным вокалом и в академическом хоре. вот такой диапазончик) А сейчас вообще поступила на джазовое вокальное отделение в муз.шк. им. Дунаевского.
Как таковых выступлений не было, всё на любительском уровне. Надеюсь, что дальше пойдет иначе)
Вообще очень люблю петь, рада что нашла такой замечательный форум) Надеюсь, мы с вами подружимся :Aga:

----------


## nat_ka

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) Привет всем!!! Очень приятно познакомится!
Меня зовут Наталья! мне 27 лет...
В данное время не работаю, т.к. родила недавно ребенка. А так в будни работала инсперктором отдела кадров, а по выходным вела свадьбы банкеты... 
Образование -  не оконченное высшее...
музыкального образования нет, играю на гитаре, но самоучка...Мечтаю научиться на баяне, но нет времени и баяна:biggrin: ! Занималась в театральной студии "подмостки" с 7ми лет... Во время учебы в институте подрабатывала в школе организатором, писала сценарии праздников...По не опытности их не сохраняла о чем сейчас желею :Tu:  
И сейчас иногда пишу...
На сцене не работаю:frown: Ну вот и пожалуй все!!!!

----------


## Великая Артистка

*1. Имя* Александра Александровна (желательно на "вы" и шёпотом)
*2. Работа*  учусь в школе в лицейском физ-мат-информе в последнем 11-ом классе
*3. Образование* 10 полных классов средней общеобразовательной школы с общеэстетическим уклоном лицейского физ-мат-информ класса с отличием
*4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.)* музыкальная школа 8 классов по специальностям: вокал, фортепиано, скрипка, гитара (2 года), хотела пойти в училище, но умудрилась сорвать голос
*5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :)*  выступаю, пою, как сольно, так и в дуэте, в трио и в 2-ух группах,  также выступаю на бэке.....
*6. Отсебятина* как говорится, Музыка - воздух, пение - жизнь.....

Пение для меня стало смыслом жизни и, хоть я и не смогу, к сожалению, поступить в консерваторию.....я буду петь везде и всегда 24 часа в сутки, 7 дней в неделю, 12 месяцов в году, до окончания жизни!

----------


## Аленочка

Привет, можно и мне написать о себе :)
1. Все друзья и близкие называют меня с детства Аленка, хотя в паспорте написано, что меня зовут Еленой... Но я не верю паспотрам и поэтому откликаюсь на звучное и веселое Аленка! 
2. Временно не работаю, потому как занимаюсь своей любимейшей собакой, а точнее, ее выставочной карьерой! Работала до этого в одном ресторане, потом в другом... Вобщем, лет наверное с 17 работаю в различных ресторанах. Мне они немного поднадоели за это время и я решила удариться в кинологию, потому как с детства питаю слабость к большим собакм!
3. Образование... Хм, стыдно сказать, но образование - 11 классов... Дальше училась быть юристом, журналистом и менеджером... Но, к сожалению, не мое... Хочу быть фотографом и кинологом, но моя мамуля наверное очень расстроится, если об этом узнает :)
4. Музыкального образования нет никакого... :( Очень об этом жалею :( Сильно-сильно хотелось бы отучиться по классу фортепиано :)
5. Зато с успехом выступаю на сцене :) Перебралась, так сказать, из ресторана на городскую сцену :) Если получится, вскоре выложу свои плюсики... Ну, не совсем свои... Цузие, но записанные моим голосом! 
Вобщем, вроде как и вся анкета :) Надеюсь, Вы меня примите в свою уже многочисленную компанию!

----------


## AlisaAlisa

1. Имя -Алиса
2. Работа -домохозяйка
3. Образование -высшее
4. Есть ли муз.образование -(муз.школа)
я не пою, я тут собственно для доченьки. Она у меня любит петь учится в музыкальном колледже им. Хамзы г Ташкент.(детское отделение) эстрадный вокал. и фортепиано. этот форум очень меня выручает!!! спасибо его создателям!!!! но вот одна проблемма, не знаю как создать тему и не пойму куда написать что бы объяснили. модераторы на этот вопрос не отвечают. если не трудно кто нибудь объясните как создать свою тему. я новичек. много что не понимаю. Djakonda70@mail.ru :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> модераторы на этот вопрос не отвечают


Никакого вопроса я не получала. 
Итак, если вы хотите создать тему, должны сначала зайти в соотвествующий раздел форума. Например, в Обмен. В самом низу страницы есть надпись: создать тему. Пишите ее название (Напр.: Пугачева " Айсберг" (ищу минус). В самом сообщении можете подробнее написать, что желаете. Вот и все. Если будут вопросы- обращайтесь.

----------


## erix

Ну что ж наконец-то и у меня руки дошли написать немного о себе:smile: 
1. Зовут меня Александр 
2. Пока только учусь, точнее в данный момент поступаю в институт
3. Среднее полное
4. Муз образования нет, однако в разные периоды своей жизни занимался в хоре и муз студии.
5. Выступал раньше в школе, сейчас же пока без сцены.

Ну что ж, надеюсь что мне удастся найти общий язык с посетителями сего замечательного сайта :Pivo:

----------


## Va5il

1. Зовут меня Василий
2. Учусь в МГУ... им. Н. П. Огарева (это в Мордовии):biggrin: 
3. Школа с серебром
4. 9 лет учился на хоровом отделении Школы искусств г. Ардатов, что тоже в Мордовии
5. В школе учился - какие только сцены не топтал, ну в смысле пел. Сейчас студенческая жизнь. Кто учился в ВУЗе знает, что это такое. Студвесны и тд и тп
Вообще музыка для меня скорее увлечение. В школе говорили, чтобы поступал в муз.училище, но я выбрал другую профессию, связанную с техникой (компьютерной и микропроцессорной).

----------


## vidzhaj

> Сообщение от Николай 
> korolek:
> 
> Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как: 
> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
> ...


Привет всем!
 имя Виталий
Работаю по многим специальностям,делаю евроремонты,в основном в магазинах.
Закончил муз училище
живу практически в ресторане,вот музыка связала и все-уже 21 год как с ней любимой!

----------


## muzanna

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 

:smile: Привет пламенный всем)))
Зовут-Анна.Город Петрозаводск в Карелии
Работа-3 дня в неделю в ресторане-клавишные+вокал
           преподаю эстрадно-джаз.детям от11(каждый год грожусь бросить-и никак...... :Aga:  )
 и ещё репетитором в театре-когда муз.спектакли ставят-раньше приглашали-теперь вроде на постоянную основу-тьфу-тьфу-тьфу-чтоб.....:rolleyes:
Основная работа конечно дома-мама 10-летнего талантливого но ленивого....(две муз.школы и простая)
*Толяныч*-
он прочитал твоё сооющение-сказал---Вот же дядя получился и я тоже так.....Ржала-даже не стала уточнять что он имел в виду под словом -получился:biggrin: 

Муз.школа-училище-конса-как хоровик дирижёр

Выступаем на халтурах-корпоративах и т.п.Иногда пою с живыми муз.(разные инстр.составы) по джаз.абонементу, в конц.программах.

Вот наверное и всё:smile: 
 :flower:  -очень со многими подружилась на этом форуме :flower:

----------


## ленок5

привет! я-елена. муз. образование по классу вокала. много лет пела в разл. коллективах. теперь вот начала преподавать в школе исккусств академ. вокал. этот сайт счастливая возможность пообщаться с близкими по духу людьми.:rolleyes: ещё у меня есть дочка, но она не поёт , а танцует всякие бальные танцы. вот наверное и всё. всем удачи! :flower:

----------


## Petrakov

Я, Петраков Евгений Александрович, родился 2 декабря 1979г. В г. Новозыбкове Брянской области. В 6 лет пошел в школу, пел в хоре. Окончил в 1994г. (9 классов). 
В 1994 г. поступил в Новозыбковский Сельско Хозяйственный Техникум , специализация - механизатор сельского хозяйства. В 1996 г. сколотил свою команду ВИА. 
В 1998г. окончил НСХТ. Начал заниматься в музыкальной студии "Шарм" . В 1999г. сколотил группу "Студент". 
В 2000г. поступил в Брянский Колледж Искусств и Культуры - специализация народный хор. Параллельно уже был рук-м муз. ст. "Шарм" и пел в баре по ночам. 
В 2003г. окончил БКИиК. 
В этом же 2003г. поступил в Орловский Государственный Институт Искусств и Культуры - специализация Народный хор, где и по сей день (5 курс). 
В 2004г. бросил нахрен все и уехал в Москву чтобы заработать денег на собственную свадьбу. Заработал . Женился. В браке счастлив, детей нет, любовницы нет. 
Остался в МО г.Подольск . Сейчас пою в баре. Жена работает в банке. Машину на днях продал, хочу что-нить посвежее к Новому Году.
В следующем году собираюсь в Гнесинку на звукорежа. Все

----------


## Шустрый

Меня зовут Анатолий, для своих просто Тольчичек. Через пару месяцев мне стукнет 40. По образованию инженер-сетевик, закончил СибГАТИ в 1995 году, работаю системным администратором. Ни дня не проучился в музыкальной школе, о чём очень жалею. Точкой невозврата в моём отношении с музыкой был седьмой класс, когда я стал ходить в Дом пионеров на кружок гитары. В девятом классе я уже играл и пел на взрослых танцах на басу, даже при том, что школьников туда не пускали. После армии меня занесло в электросвязь, где я проработал 12 лет, одновременно занимался музыкой с разных сторон: вёл кружки, активно меломанил, была своя авторская музыкальная передача на местом ТВ, работал в студии звукозаписи (это там, где кассеты и бобины писАли), был звукачом на многих местных мероприятиях. Всё это время с разной интенсивностью играл в группе, сменив бас на лидер-гитару. Менялись названия, составы, базы... последнее выступление было в начале 2002 года. К тому времени я уже твёрдо стоял на почве самостоятельной озвучки и поэтому самореализация моя с того момента ринулась в это русло уже полной струёй – летом на выездах, зимой на точке. Форум меня просто сразил – столько всего.... нет слов. Я вообще не думал, что со мной такое возможно – общаться настолько доверительно с людьми, которых ни разу не видел.

----------


## шансоньетка

1. Наталья 
2. Муниципальная новостная лента, редактор сайта.
3. Высшее, журфак, счас 3й курс музучилища. 
4. Неа, в музыкалку не ходила
5. Ежедневно махровый армянско-татарский кабачок "долИна" (Некоторые называют "дОлина":biggrin: ... нее, не меня! :Oj:  
6. П. С. Среди местной музыкальной братвы имею прозвище Водородовна:biggrin: Знаю я, нелегко быть женой музыканта... Замужем за партнером по сцене. :smile: 
ФСЕ.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я вообще не думал, что со мной такое возможно – общаться настолько доверительно с людьми, которых ни разу не видел.


Толь, тоже самое! :wink:

----------


## krumuz

> Толь, тоже самое! :wink:


Думаю, что и у меня да и вообще у многих форумчан такое чувство :Aga:  Мне нашего форума не хватало и я так сильно рад, порою, что все мы здесь...:biggrin:

----------


## krumuz

Меня действительно зовут Ян Чернявский. Мне ещё 36 лет. Хотя по документам я Иван, но тут уже кто-то писал, что имя определяют не по паспорту, а по жизни. Наверное все-таки добьюсь того, чтобы поменять официально. По образованию - менеджер социокультурной сферы, а проще - окончил Белорусский университет культуры.
Всю жизнь на сцене, начиная с утробы матери, хотя на большую так и не пробился. Анализируя сейчас свою жизнь, можно сказать, что я всегда чем-то занимался чтобы получить возможность выступать. Даже сейчас тоже самое. 
Когда пришёл из армии - заболел желанием записать свой альбом, раскрутиться и т.д. даже в Москве жил полгода. Альбом записал. Чего мне это стоило - сейчас вспоминаю с ужасом. Через десять лет оцифровал его, отреставрировал, выпустил CD и... просто раздал все 200 экзепляров. После этого наступило опустошение и прозрение. Я понял, что довольствоваться в жизни нужно малым и стал тамадой. Вот уже пять лет жена за пультом, я с микрофоном. В некотором смысле нашел в этом и сцену и слушателя. Ну и со сцены тоже пою по праздникам...
В музыкальную школу не взяли по возрасту - мне было 5 лет тогда, но об этом никогда не жалел. Самостоятельно научился играть на гитаре, давить на клавиши ф-но и даже из сакса чуть-чуть выдувал когда-то. Также самостоятельно освоил аранжировку, звукозапись, муз грамоту (немного), технику вокала (хотя она у меня по сей день не правильная:smile:), компьютерные технологии по полиграфии и видеомонтажу...
Теперь о главном. Всё, что я имею, умею, всю свою душу я вкладываю в дочь. Она моё ВСЁ, как Пушкин для литературы. Вы знаете её как ДоМиНику. 
*Спасибо всем кто это дочитал.* :flower:

----------


## Vika

Всем приветик!
На старом форуме уже писала, повторюсь:

1. Зовут Виктория
2. Зарабатываю на жизнь губами, языком и т.д. (в смысле пою постоянно :biggrin: :smile: :biggrin: )
3. Образование: муз. школа (ф-но), муз училище (дир.хор), а сейчас изучаю отельно-ресторанный бизнес в университете культуры ( у Поплавского :biggrin: )
4. См. выше
5. После училища подрабатывала в разных хорах (даже в церкви довелось попеть, правда сбежала от-туда на следующий день, но было прикольно :smile: ). Уже 11 лет пою по кабакам. Сейчас работаю в баре, где проходняк (понятно какой репертуар  ), а для души раз в неделю в казино джаз.
6. Моему сыну уже 16 лет!

----------


## Сергеевич

Меня зовут Вячеслав.Образование дирижер-хоровик.
        Много лет занимался свадьбами и прочими торжествами.Основная
        работа-детская вокальная студия в  врайонном доме детского   
        творчества ,где работаю много лет.Люблю своих учеников-они
        не дают мне стареть душою.Возраст  58 лет. Днепропетровская
        Область ,Магдалиновка.
deduha-deduha@rambler.ru 

            Наша ненька Україна дуже про нас дбає- сама п"є, сама гуляє,
                                   сама й спать лягає.....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Всё, что я имею, умею, всю свою душу я вкладываю в дочь. Она моё ВСЁ


Это ты здорво сказал!!! Ян, она у тебя ЧУДО!!!!

----------


## Annett

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 

Отмечусь и я :smile: 

Зовут меня Аня, на родине по возрасту уже наверное бы звали Анна Борисовна, но я в Египте уже 5 лет постоянно живу, а тут не то что отчеств - и фамилий нет, так что просто Аня  :Aga:  
Работа ... теперича я только певица, до этого долго даботала в турфирме - и в Питере и в Египте, а музыка - это было хоби, в Питере (вернее в небольщом городке под Питером) играла на клавишах в местном ВИА Неунывающие децибелы (так мы себя звали, хотя официального названия никакого не было) - играли время от времени на мероприятиях и даже как-то участвовали в конкурсе солдатской песни :biggrin: 
Образование - высшее по специальности ресторанный менеджмент, к.т.н.(а толку? :biggrin: )  :Ha:  
Окончила с отличием муз школу (фоно), сама училась на гитаре, потом еще занималась с педагогом вокалом
Сейчас постоянно (ежедневно) пою в дуэте под минусовки в одном из приличных отелей Хургады

Очень люблю этот форум и стараюсь помогать и поддерживать людей по мере своих сил  :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Annett

> А я - Светлана. Веду вокальную студию. Мой случай наверное, из разряда фантастики, потому что запела я только в 26 лет -  до этого совсем не было голоса, но стала заниматься у сильного преподавателя из консерватории, и он появился!:eek:


Я запела в 33 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Было бы желание и терпение развиваться  :Ok:

----------


## marry

меня зовут Мария, можно Маша.Мне 22 года. Живу в Ташкенте, Узбекистан. С дества выступаю на сцене, Снегурю с 8 лет и пою. В данный момент занимаюсь организацией и проведением праздников. Очень люблю проводить детские праздники, обожаю свою Мальвину. Играла в театре, но сейчас временно ушла. Пою на свадьбах и банкетах, имела опят работы в ресторане. Так же занимаюсь реализацией билетов во все театры и на все концерты г.Ташкента. А по профессии бухгалтер, буду поступать на менеджмент в след году.Так же беру уроки вокала, т.к. надо рости

----------


## meloman

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья, я занимаюсь видеомонтажем, в связи с этим сама часто занимаюсь и музыкальным оформлением фильмов, в последние два года еще и ставлю музыкальные номера классу, где учится сын. Образование  - Минский радиотехнический институт, сейчас он уже по-другому называется. Уже семь лет в Минске не живу - переехали в Москву.
Музыкальное образование - считайте, что нет - 4 класса музыкальной школы - фортепиано. На сцене сама никогда не выступала (только в детстве на концерте раза 3 играла), а сейчас выступают дети, с которыми я занимаюсь, и мне за них очень радостно!
Этот форум просто необыкновенный, незнакомые люди кажутся очень близкими по духу. Спасибо Вам!

----------


## jazz_cat

все пишут,ну и я напишу   :Aga:  
закончил муз.школу семилетку (как закончил,это я где-нибуть в юморе запощу  ) а дальше пошло-поехало... ниже - два списка,музыкальных профессий и немузыкальных: 

1)самодеятельность в пту (я там не учился никогда,просто приходил играть) 
2)городские танцы 
3)эстрадный оркестр 
4)свадьбы-похороны-свадьбы-похороны... 
5)Духовой оркестр в армии 
5)рестораны-рестораны... много короче ресторанов - казино  
6)аккомпаниатор балета 
7)рук.ансамбля при культурном центре пару раз 
8)учитель в муз.школе 
9)аранжировки-аранжировки.... 
10)круизы-параходы... 
11)муз.рук в ДК 
--------------- 
1)Электромонтёр связи линейных сооружений электроцеха камвольно-суконного комбината  2-3-4... разряды 
2)рабочий по переноске грузов 
3)счетовод-кассир ялтинского завода "Стройдеталь"  
4)Продавец женских бигудей и бижутерии :biggrin: 
5)чистил подвал,красил помещение,играл на улице в дружественной Германии... 
5)компьютеры-компьютеры... 
6)... хотел пойти на курсы водителей троллейбусов,но не пришлось  
--------------- 
получается,что музыка победила! 
Всё это причудливым образом переплеталось во времени,но играл я всегда не взирая на деньги,политику и погоду,о чём нисколечки не жалею! 
последние лет 8 наверное,зарабатываю только музыкой 
Всё проходяще,а Она вечна... кто-то сказал и не ошибся  :Ok:

----------


## Annon

> закончил муз.школу семилетку (как закончил,это я где-нибуть в юморе запощу  )


А я тоже под твоим рассказом подпишусь!! :Aga:   :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Igorbor

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :)

1. Игорь Борисов
2. Будете смеяться: все, что с МУЗЫКОЙ. Преподаю скрипку, ф - но, Keyboard. Играю сам на скрипке, альте.
3. Киевская Конса ( 1986 - 1991 )
4.          - " -
5. На сцене и без сцены, постоянно ( дай бог, так и дальше! ), как в группе, так и сольно. Но только играл, может запеть еще? Душа просит... Да с такими минусами!  СПАСИБО ДРУГИ!!!  :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## владимир54

Владимир. Музыке- теории,игре на гитаре учился сам, вокалу у разных педагогов. Заканчивал Московский Энергетический институт-один из самых музыкальных вузов. В это время там учился В.Маркин.После института он был звукорежиссером ДК МЭИ. Выставлял нам аппаратуру на мероприятия (я был солистом вок-инстр. ансамбля МЭИ ).Когда записывал с помощью друзей из кабака первые свои песни (голос писал,накинув на голову одеяло) давал нам кое-что записать.После института ,работая нач.смены на теплостанции,параллельно работал в хорошем коллективе "Случайная встреча".Потом пошли гастроли,много было и ТВ и радио,поэтому пришлось бросить специальность.По сей день-музыкант. С 99 года после дефолта работаю в ресторанах, еще работал в ВИА "Советский Союз".Постоянно делаю аранжировки,пишу людей (своя студия).Моя дочь-Юля ,очень неплохая певица,работает на банкетах и концертах со мной.Мой сайт : www.vladimirstudio.narod.ru

----------


## 10r10z

Вот наверно и моя очередь настала.
1. Зовут Маша. Для особо близких - Мася
2. Пока еще студентка
3. Учусь в Свердловском кооперативном техникуме на коммерсанта (только на 2-ом курсе узнала, что коммерсант-это продавец. слез было........)
4. Муз образования нет. В классе пятом мама отдала меня в кружок что-то типа 5+, "зеленая планета" назывался кружок, может кто-нить и слышал про такой...так вот...походила я в енту планету с месяцок, а потм маме "на ушко шепнули" мол, девочку-то заберите, петь она не умеет. Меня и забрали. Единственное что помню, что сольфеджио очень не любила:))))
5. На сцене приходится выступать только по случаю праздников в колледже.((((( Жаль, что их так мало. Да и песни приходится подбирать с опред. тематикой.Вот.
PS: _Лично от себя добавлю_:
Я-очень разносторонний человек. Иногда стихи черкаю, иногда пою, иногда в футбол играю, правда я пока только учусь(опа! почти стих!), рисовать очень люблю, правдо за всеми этими делами меня редко застанешь...Вдохновение вещь не постоянная. Тем более оно взяло да обиделось на меня, только воть не знаю за что... Не посещает оно мою голову почему-то....???Вдохновение ваше. А сейчас еще вот и на компьютер присела...то в нете, то еще где-нить... Ужась!!
_Кстати!! Может, я кому нибудь пригляньсь,так пишите в личку, я люблю людей!!))) Особенно НОВЫХ)))))Подружимся)))О'key???_
*Ну все всех целую. Ваша 10r10z.*

----------


## slastenka

Dobri den !  Menya zovyt Marina.  No, navernoe, tochnee mne nado pisat'  o svoem myzhe, tak kak poet on.  Ya tol'ko pomogau emya s repertyarom i  na foryme zaregestrirovana ya.  Kogda-to on zanimalsya na skripke, rabotal v restoranax v Moskve i  v Odesse na kryiznix sydax ( solistom ansamblya ).  Seichas mi zhivem v USA,  rabotaem ( kstati - pozhakomilis mi s nim v USA 10 let tomy nazad - ochen blagodarni syd'be za eto ). Y nego osnovnaya rabota drygaya. Myzh ochen skychaet po svoei bivshei lubimoi rabote, no  v vixodnie dni  on zanimaemsya svoim lubimim delom - myzikoi - rabotaet na dnyax rozhdeniya, ubileyax, svad'bax.  Delaet to, chto emy prinosit ydovol'stvie, kogda on vidit  blagodarnie lisa ludei.  Pover'te, v emigrasii eto ochen vazhno, zanimat'sya svoim lubimim delom.
Vsem ydachi !  Spasibo za pomosh !

----------


## Адреналина

Еще раз то же самое по просьбе Зайкиной:

Аз есмь Альфа и Омега...для своих Женя  
Жильцова Женя (можно называть Александровна при желании обратиться по отчеству). 20 лет отроду, 5 в поисках себя, пока ищу. Родилась в г. Измаиле, Одесской обл. Здесь и живу пока что.
В остальном стандартный набор: школа образовательная, школа музыкальная, потому почему-то училище по професси "бармен-официант" до сих пор не пойму каким ветром меня туда занесло. Отучилась 1,5 года, полгода поработала по профессии. и вот уже полтора года в офисе сижу (менеджер)
9 месяцев на форуме... (срок однако)
Музыка на сегодняшний момент больше хобби, надеюсь. что вскоре переведу это любимое занятие в графу профессия.
это если кратко....

----------


## омба

Привет всем! Вот решила к вам приссоединиться, так сказать открыть своё инкогнито.

Итак начнём всё попорядку, что там у нас было первым в списке:
1. Имя: Меня зовут Маргарита, для простоты можно Рита, да и вообще мы не гордые, вариантов море, называют кому как нравится, когда-то, до приезда в германию, была Ёжиком, но здесь как-то уже не воспринимается, отвыкла наверное, короче говоря, просто Рита.;
2. Работа: В настоящий момент работаю в юношеском театре режиссёром, пытаемся нашим бюргерам доказать, что и мы, русские, не пальцем деланы. Год назад, до переезда из Баварии на другую землю , в течении 3 лет работала в русском ресторане: пела, "офицантила" и т.д., короче всё в одном, но было весело. Ну и вместе со своей группой занимаемся свадьбами, устраиваем всевозможные праздники, гуляния (на что выдумки хватает);
3. Образование: Закончила, как и многие музыкальную школу по классу гитары великого города-героя Волгограда, хотя вот уже несколько лет не беру гитары в руки, есть кому и без меня поиграть.
Затем не выдержала, поступила в Институт Искусств, того же города, правда на этот раз сходила с ума по фольклору, да и до сих пор это моё сумашествие помогает мне выживать в местных условиях, точнее, немцы наш фольклор любят, вот и платят из удовольствия;

4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.): думаю уже всё сказала выше, хотя всё - это громко сказанно, думаю, если начну болтать, то места не хватит, да народ жалко, уснёт же :Aga:  ;
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) : Да, конечно, ведь без этого и жить незачем, без музыки давно бы уже загнулась. То свадьбы, то халтура, да и работа обязывает. Но чем больше занимаюсь любимым делом, тем больше хочется, всё новые идеи забивают мозги, да и есть у нас на немецчине где развернуться, стоит только в струю попасть!

ну вот пожалуй кратко о себе, хотя, по моему мнению, это невозможно представить себе человека по такому описанию, всё же лучше лично, как-то проще, да и приятней!

Всем удачи  :flower:   :flower:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  

P.S.:Жутко пиво люблю, поэтому ещё раз :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## дядя Миша

Случайно наткнулся на эту темку, решил присоединиться, может у кого задену знакомые струны души:
Зовут меня дядя Миша(люди так меня зовут, а не я сам)
Очень давно, ещё в раннем детстве, дали в руки детскую гармонь, начал подбирать всякие мелодии, родителям подсказали отдать учиться музыке. Первый кружок баянистов в Доме пионеров свел с ума, так было здорово, но кружок свёл с ума и учителя, выгнали за пьянку. Второй учитель начал всё с начала(так надо). Его тоже потом выгнали за пьянку. Но когда третий учитель начал пить, я подумал, может из-за меня, и ушёл из кружка. Далее самообразовывался до тех пор, пока не освободилось место на танцплощадке(музыканты ушли в армию). Вот тут и попёрло... Это было в 1975 году. Я был руководителем ВИА, их потом было столько много, что все не помню, а музыкантов, с которыми играл, прикидывал, более 100. Одного научишь, он в армию, после армии женится и всё, прощай музыка. Очень жалел, что не могу сыграть всё сам, рук маловато. Начал писать на двух магнитофонах, наложением, в конце шум поднимался, но этож я один делал!!! Кргда появились первые самоиграйки - чуть не сошёл с ума от радости, а люди не понимали, как один может так играть, искали магнитофон. А когда увидел Роланд Д-20, за сутки написал столько песен, я думал это меня тогда муза посещала. Столько инструментов прошло через мои руки, один интереснее другого. А потом ещё проще минуса стали появляться, зачем тратить время, если уже кто-то поработал, сказал спасибо, и поёшь. Это из души.
Первое образование техническое - автомеханик(и сейчас авто моя вторая любовь, после музыки), второе - училище Культуры
Столько лет отдал этой культуре, не получив взамен ничего, обидно... Потом друзья позвали в кабак, вот где душа пела, даже связки рвал от напора чувств. Немного поработал в Москве, но уехал домой к семье, где сейчас и живу. 
Первые жёны не поняли моей любви к музыке, последняя(я думаю) всё понимает и отпускает хоть куда, и я возвращаюсь к ней. Детей 5, все дочки, двое внуков, а я все пою и танцую. Без этого наверно жить и не смогу. Поэтому я чувствую себя на форуме как дома, или у хороших друзей, желаю всем самого хорошего, хотя лучше, чем божий дар в виде слуха и голоса, не придумать. Скоро 50, хочу сделать что-то интересное, думаю, снится ночами, дай бог воплотить в реальность. Хочу долго жить и умереть на сцене.

----------


## romale

*Привет коллеги музыканты, любители музыки*. Меня зовут Степан, родом из Молдовы, последние 8 лет живу в Лос Анжелесе. Женат, двое детей уже взрослых.Имею высшее энергетическое образование, работал по профессии, потом после облома Союза - в бизнесе. Когда-то в школьные годы кончил муз. школу по классу баян, однажды, в одну из поездок на Родину, привез баян на память в США. Имел кучу проблем для перевоза обыкновенного баяна, так на вопрос таможенника:*зачем он тебе?* ответил ему полностью распсихованный в данной ситуации: *... я Х.....ю без баяна...* и при этом на его удивленный взгляд с открытым ртом засунул ему в пасть 100$, за что имел большие проблемы, но он ихполностью заслужил, я имею ввиду взятку в пасть. А вообще играю на самоиграйке среди друзей и скучаю по музыке, халтурам, вас музыкантам Здоровья всем и удачи в жизни, а также душевного равновесия, которое в большую меру приносит Мир МУЗЫКИ. Всем Привет.Молдоване, и вообще привет вам всем от жителей Лос Анжелеса, которые хоть и живут сейчас не на Родине, но всей душой скучают по ней. Кишиневцы -Всем Норок. Сэ трэиць мулць Ань(Живите много Лет). :Pivo:   :flower:  :biggrin:

----------


## TINVEK

Здравствуйте форумчане!Вот и я!
Зовут Елена!
Ростовчанка по рождению.южанка по душе.москвичка по месту жительства.так сложилось-муж военный,поносило нас по миру!
43 стукнуло.
Образование-музыкальное. поэтому набрев на форум-была счастлива!Понравилось-осталась!По музыке очччень скучаю.В свое время и играла, и сочиняла.Потом начала петь-говорили неплохо.
Давно работаю руководителем,занимаюсь детскими лагерями отдыха.
Но иногда пою в кругу друзей и знакомых.А сейчас активно помогаю своей подруге-25 летний стаж вокалистки.Через нее- в мир музыки с головой!
Всем форумчанам большой жизненной удачи!!!музыка нас связала,музыка делает счастливыми!!! :flower:

----------


## labuh662007

Всем привет!!! Я Ринат. Живу в Красноярске! Служу старшиной в военном оркестре МЧС. Вечерами работаю в кабаке.По муз-профессии я баянист. Но после срочной службы пошел на контракт в военный оркестр. Играл на трубе. Сейчас на тубе. В кабаке каждый день, кроме воскресения. По чем наш хлебушек,знаю не по наслышке! Рад что попал на форум! Примите пожалуйста, таким,какой есть!

----------


## evnenakhov

Будем знакомы!
Меня зовут Ирина. Мне 47 лет. Я из главного голода Сибири.
Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Устроилась  из-за ребенка да так и осталась. Надо же как-то соц. пакет заработать. По вечерам пою в кабаке и на выездных банкетных мероприятиях.
Образование высшее - логопед. Я очень строго сужу вокалистов за дефекты речи; средне-специальное Новосибирское музыкальное училище - эстрадное отделение по классу вокала. Работала с городским биг-бэндом, несколько лет в филармонии, но в основном с 16 лет по кабакам. Для меня петь - это дышать. Люблю этот сайт (хотя и новичок) и всех форумчан. Всегда готова к общению. - evnenakhov@yandex.ru

----------


## Pugachiha

> А что,новеньких больше нет?


Если за новенькую прокачу, тогда коротко... Музыку не люблю, праздники ненавижу :Vah:  Но один недостаток: когда вижу скучающих людей, у меня возникает навязчивая потребность их развлечь :Aga:  И тогда меня легче убить, чем остановить :biggrin: 
Сорри, вредные привычки из трудного детства - в "кульке" на практике вААще по сценарию (от КПСС) народ веселили... Щас полегШе, мона от фонаря балаболить:rolleyes: 
СвАбоду культпросветработникам-недоучкам!!!  :Vah:

----------


## VictorH

> А что,новеньких больше нет?


Я старый новенький (только сегодня добрался до этой темы , хотя рулю на сайте с января с.г.).
1.Зовут меня Виктор.48 лет(уже).
2.Работаю в школе педагогом,правда не по профилю(окончил физический факультет)-веду секцию настольного тенниса.Здоровье не позволяет работать на полную катушку-4 года назад заболел лейкемией и частые сеансы химиотерапии отключают меня от нормальной и полноценной деятельности.
3.Образование-высшее.Окончил Кишиневский госуниверситет.Работал в школе с 1984 по 1997 г..Из-за маленькой зарплаты(да и ту выдавали с 4-5-ти месячной задержкой) бросил школу и 7 лет работал р е а л и з а т о р о м на рынке,пока болезнь не свалила с ног(в прямом смысле).
4.Mуз.образования нет,но:
а) играю на баяне и гитаре,
б) ору в хору(все реже и реже),хотя голосом "не вышел",
в) когда-то играл на свадьбах,кумэтриях(крестинах)и проводах в армию,
г) являюсь DJ/MC и аккомпаниатором на школьных мероприятиях,
д) имею ок.400 виниловых дисков,
е) слушаю музыку 24 часа в сутки(в компе - 90 гига аудио и оч.много видео файлов(не считал)),
5.На большой сцене в последний раз был в прошлом году(респ. фестиваль среди педагогов)-пел в хоре.

Cайт отвлекает меня от глупых мыслей,а возможность быть кому-то полезным добаляет здоровья.
Спасибо что дочитали сей опус...
victor1960muz@yahoo.com
Skype   victorhulubas
victor1960muz@live.ru




> 1.Зовут меня Виктор.48 лет(уже).


Забыл указать место жительства-Республика Молдова,г.Стрэшень.

----------


## tokfor

> А что,новеньких больше нет?


Привет всем!!! Примите *новенького* в свои ряды, чтоли… Я – простой парень. Зовут меня Роман. 25 лет. Последних два года работаю кредитчиком в коммерческом банке. До этого года три работал админом на одной фирме, и компьютерном клубе. Образование – высшее экономическое. Из музыкального – две недели муз. школы по классу баяна :biggrin: :rolleyes: . Просто поступил я в нее аж в десятом классе, как раз когда ломался голос у меня, и на первом же уроке бедные маленькие детки лет шести-семи перепугались моего пения по нотам. (да я и сам перепугался :Vah:   :Vah:  ). Поэтому я и решил их не мучить. До этого я уже как-то играл на баяне, не знаю как – просто в 3 классе нашел старый баян в гараже, и народные мотивы со временем как-то сами начали выливаться из него (во истину народный инструмент). В девятом классе попал на репетицию к одним замечательным лабухам, которые прошли боевую закалку со времен ВИА 70-х и до наших дней. Меня пообещали научить играть на гитаре, и попутно я первый раз сел за барабаны – и сразу в них влюбился. Научившись, более менее сносно пилить струны и стучать на барабанах, притащил своих друзей. С ними сколотили какую-то «супер-пупер-мега-группу». Поиграли недолго. А у старших тех мужиков-лабухов как раз начались проблемы с барабанщиком, а потом он вообще уехал. Так к концу 9 класса я оказался в их составе в качестве барабанщика, и играл с ними на халтурках и концертах. Потом как-то я на свою голову познакомил этих товарищей с компьютером, и они, заразы такие, вообще играть обленились. Еще и гитарных дел мастер отошел от дел. Возим теперь втроем с собой самоиграйку и гитарку, чтоб руки куда сложить было, да в ноутбук пальцем жмем – а народ веселится и радуется! В кабаке лично я не работаю на постоянной основе, так как имею другую профессию, – только свадьбы и банкеты по выходным. После рутинной офисной работы – для меня это самый лучший способ отдохнуть еще и получить за это материальное вознаграждение. Люблю дарить людям хорошее настроение. :Aga:  

Зы. Прошу прощения за «многабукф».

----------


## Бэкхам

1.Ирина
     2 Руводитель Народного кол-ва синтез-групы "Колибри" 
     3.Муз.школа по классу фор-но 8 лет(готовилась к поступлению) и ГМУ(губ-ое муз.училище)по классу фортепиано.
    4.Выступаю с 7 лет,начинала в детском ВИА "Алёнушка"(клавишные и соло),сейчас ведущая певица нашего маленького города,неод-й победитель Меж-х конкурсов сама и мои ученики.

[IMG]http://*********ru/164618m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/165642m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/170762m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## рикитикитави

Здравствуйте все!!! Очень рада знакомству с вами!!!
Меня зовут Римма
Образование высшее психологическое
Музыкальная школа по классу ф-но
Начала петь в ресторане в 1993 году в городе Киров. Сейчас работаю в Хургаде одна-одинешенька...

----------


## Очароватьльная-&

Всем привет, я здесь новенькая
1Кристина
2Пока что работаю над собой
3Школа, музыкалка, сейчас учусь в колледже исскуств на эстрадном отделении по гитаре
4Музыкальная школа по фортепиано,гитаре, синтезатору, занимаюсь вокалом
Кстати, если тут есть вокалисты, мне нужно посоветоваться...Помогите)

----------


## valeka

Всем привет!Вроде здесь уже живу,а только вот забрела сюда.Видимо время пришло.Зовут меня Валентиной.Мне 44 года,как говорится в самый раз.Я  Астанчанка(Казахстан).В данный момент занимаюсь мелким бизнесом-это чтобы кушать.А для души руковожу украинским вокально-хореографическим ансамблем.Имеем бурную концертную деятельность.Провожу республиканские фестивали украинского творчества в Казахстане.Имею музыкальное образование.В советские времена была руководителем детского и взрослого ансамблей при ДК.При переходе на платную основу всё оставила более чем на 10 лет.И, можно сказать, сново наступила на те же грабли (от судьбы не уйдешь)создала ансамбль.Приятно видеть,что в наше рыночное время люди не растеряли душевной щедрости и тяги к прекрасному.Поэтому хочется творить.Жаль только,в последнее время всё стало мериться деньгами.Приятно осозновать,что здесь на форуме общаются прерасные люди,готовые в любую минуту помочь друг другу,поделиться своими наработками.Счастья всем и добра!:smile:

----------


## Санчик

Саша.
Закончил муз.школу,муз.училище,консерваторию по класу трубы.теперь учусь в аспирантуре заочно ну и по вечерам пою в баре.Пришлось поработать и учителем муз.школе, и в бюро похоронных услуг(4года) и.....И вообще я рад что я с Вами!!!!!!

----------


## Этна

[IMG]http://*********ru/314815m.jpg[/IMG]
Всем привет!!! Мы группа Et-na, нас много)))

----------


## Rodniki

Всем привет мы Детская студия Родники
Студия "Родники" - детская музыкальная студия живого звука. 
Принимает детей с 7 лет. Обучение бесплатное. Существует с марта 2004 года. В студии три состава младший средний и старший. В старшем составе ребятам на данный момент времени по 15 16 лет. Основной идеей студии "Родники" является возрождение традиций школьных ВИА.

----------


## m-shanson

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 

Случайно забрёл на огонёк. Зарегистрировался. Представляюсь.

Меня зовут Николай, творческий псевдоним - Николай Юрьевич.
Работаю на пищевом предприятии, руководителем.
Образование: высшее-экономическое (Московская финансово-промышленная академия).
Музыкального образования нет. В 15 лет самонаучился играть на гитаре.
Пишу песни. На сцене практически не выступаю (редкие случаи имели место быть). Выпустил (совместно с музыкантами группы "Гуляй поле") два альбома. Работаем над третьим.

Принимайте новичка.

----------


## Gavrila

Меня зовут Эдуард. Сценический и радийный псевдоним Гаврила Путёвый.:) Ну вот так получилось, что 11 лет назад пригласили работать на радио ведущим новой программы для автолюбителей и надо было срочно придумать звучный псевдоним...Думал до последнего, всю голову сломал, а потом на глаза попала какая-то статья про ремонт путей каких...о, путёвый! Так и приросла кличка! У меня теперь своё фирменное пожелание - Пусть всё будет ПУТЁМ! 
Закончил Тульский пед. университет им. Л.Н.Толстого, но по специальности педагога не отработал ни дня, кроме практик педагогических, хотя работа нравилась, и больше всего нравилось ломать стереотипы педагогики и нестандартно подходить к учебному процессу, к общению с детьми...Правда, это, наверное тема для отдельного разговора)))) 
Уже в педе пошел по наклонному пути))) А наклонность была театральная! Вместо лекций - репетиции, вместо конспектов - текст очередной роли! Славное студенчество пролетело на сцене в составе СТЭМа "Белая Ворона"!!! 
Потом был период "смены обстановки", но такая "жизнь" с её валянием на диване с газетою в руках быстро надоела, так как душа требовала праздника........ Задул "ветер перемен" и вновь уже как руководитель собственного театра миниатюр, а в последствии и команды КВН я зажил как человек! Свободно мыслил и творил...творил...творил...
А когда на радио пригласили, так вообще я как в другой мир попал! Вот до сих пор и живу в этом мире, стараясь делать его лучше, приятней и полезней! Я программный директор и ведущий музыкальных программ Авторадио-Тула. 
И практически одновременно с началом работы на радио я получил возможность испробовать себя в качестве ведущего на свадьбе друга. Получилось. Тьфу, тьфу, тьфу...получается и до сих пор! :) Свадьбы, юбилеи, новый год, последний звонок, детсмкие праздники, день города, открытия магазинов, концерты звезд и прочее, прочее, прочее не менее интересное!!!!  Это для меня не работа. Это моё хобби. Я не даю рекламу и не берусь за мероприятие, если оно мне не интересно! Я дорого стою потому что не гонюсь за колличеством...Каждая моя программа пишется индивидуально (за исключением основных моментов конечно) под (не люблю это слово) заказчика. Я, если можно так сказать "коллекционер счастья"! Я люблю коллекционировать блеск счастливых глаз молодых, смущённые улыбки золотых юбиляров, слезы прощаний со школой, счастливый хохот детей, неистовые апплодисменты зрителей...Наша жизнь состоит именно из таких счастливых моментов и я рад, что с моей помощью таких моментов становится больше!
Женат, есть дочурка Соня. 4,5 лет. Уже делает первые шаги на большой сцене и серьёзно занимается в цирковой студии.
В настоящий момент хочется быть полезным и одновременно научиться чему то новому у форумчан. 
С превеликим удовольствием буду рад гостям! Тульскими пряниками с чайком из самовара угощу обязательно! :) А там, глядишь и беседа затянется...и разговоры разговаривать будем...глядишь чё путное и надумаем! 
ПУСТЬ ВСЁ У ВАС БУДЕТ ПУТЁМ!

Адрес: tula6981@yandex.ru

----------


## Элла

*Gavrila*,

Добро пожаловать  :Aga:

----------


## Ингуша

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
:smile:Привет! Меня зовут Инга Эрешова.Мне 33.Работаю в ДК,художественным руководителем.Вместе с мужем работаем по свадьбам и т.д.Кстати,познакомились на сцене и теперь работаем вместе и на основной работе и на дополнительной.Я закончила Криворожское Государственное Музыкальное училище,фортепианный отдел.Ну и естественно муз.школа.На сцене - постоянно.Как солистка-вокалистка,как актриса народного театра,как клавишник группы "Палладиум" ,созданной моим мужем.Рада знакомству!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Элла

Инга, Мы тоже рады знакомству :Ok: . ДОбро пожаловать!!! :Vah:

----------


## ТаСамая

Здравствуйте все-все-все!
Представляюсь:

1. Имя - ИРИНА
2. Работа - Пою. 
В свободное от работы время преподаю русский язык иностранцам
3. Образование - 2
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.): и школа муз. есть по классу домры и училище есть по классу "хоровое дирижирование" и второе, любимое, - Академия Исскуств, факультет режиссуры. Я и там тоже пела.
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. - ДА

В 10 лет, кажется, начала заниматься вокалом и пела в хоре. В 12 лет коснулась гитары и обомлела, - это-ж мое... Брат показал пару аккордов и после летних каникул я всех удивила в школе. Кончилось тем, что меня включили во все концерты и до окончания школы проблем с учителями и оценками у меня не было. "Вот она, - лафа!" - подумала я и продолжила это занятие.
С тех пор прошло много лет. Были и взлеты и остальное... Разные учителя и наставники, но я пела, несмотря ни на что. Вот и сейчас пою в басурмании на чистом и прекрасном русском языке, несмотря ни на что...

----------


## Гуслик

ПРивет, Инга!   :flower: Помню ВАш город, довелось пожить немного- понравилось!
ПРивет, Ирина - вливайтесь!  :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вяткина

Ну, вот и я добралась до этой темы:smile:
Имя - в нике: Юлия.
Образование - высшее филологическое. Работаю в обычной школе, преподаю русский язык и литературу. Музыкального образования нет. С 14 до 18 лет играла и пела в двух вокально-инструментальных группах (сама научилась немного играть на гитаре и клавишных). С незапамятного детства мечтала учиться в музыкальной школе "играть на пианино":smile:, но финансов на приобретение такого дорогого инструмента в семье не было, поэтому мама не пустила, мотивируя это моей непостоянной, увлекающейся натурой ("ты через месяц бросишь, а куда девать пианино?") Так вот и несу через жизнь неисполненное желание:smile: Хотя не совсем "неисполненное": недавно муж подарил мне на день рождения "Ямаху" - самоиграйку, услышав от меня этот душещипательный рассказ о мечте детства :Aga:  После 18 лет был аж 10-тилетний перерыв (учёба, первое - неудачное - замужество, работа...) Думала, что уже никогда не вернусь к своему увлечению, но жизнь распорядилась иначе. В настоящее время (последние 5 лет) пою в вокальной группе (из 3-ёх человек). Официально пошли "под крыло" местного Центра Досуга, т. к. своей аппаратуры у нас нет:frown:, плюс иногда удаётся поработать на корпоративах, юбилеях...А так в основном - концерты к разным праздникам.
На форум пришла, как только появилась возможность подключить нормальный интернет, а раньше просто на сайт иногда заглядывала. Зато теперь очень рада, что нашла людей, увлекающихся тем же, что и я! :smile: Не устаю поражаться отзывчивости форумчан и быстроте, с которой получаю ответы на интересующие меня вопросы :Ok:  Сама тоже пытаюсь быть полезной, насколько возможно  :Aga:  Так что принимайте меня в свои ряды!:smile:

----------


## Гуслик

> Так что принимайте меня в свои ряды!:smile:



Юля, - очень приятно! У нас с тобой очень похоже...Да и по отчеству я - Юльевич.  Вливайся!  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Ok: :tongue:

----------


## Belav

Слава богу ты пришла...

Перефразирую: слава Богу я вас нашел!
Совершенно случайно на торренте попалась ссылка на этот ресурс.
Привет всем!
Спасибо, что ВЫ есть!
О себе.
Технарь по жизни, и по хобби - коротковолновик. За компом ~15 час/сут.
Закончил муз. школу по классу боян. Научился играть на гитаре. Серьёзно так..
В юности лабал в кабаках, на самодеятельной сцене. Освоил фано, ударные, саксафон. В настоящее время руководитель серьёзного предприятия, а увлечение музыкой осталось на всю жизнь. По крайней мере, последние 52 года.. :))
Не плохой вокал, сочный гроулинг. Дарю песни друзьям.
Спасибо создателям этого сайта. Спасибо за бесплатные и качественные минусовки. Ведь куда не сунешься.. - отправь SMS. 
Посмотрел - много интересных тем на форуме. Будем общаться.
Удачи и здоровья.
Я с вами.

----------


## Mazaykina

> слава Богу я вас нашел!


Вот и замечатльно! Вливайся!

----------


## Анатольевна

> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :)


Доброго всем времени суток!(У форума география большая, поэтому не угадаешь, у кого что...)
1. Зовут меня Инесса. Лет мне... нормально так мне лет.
2. Работаю ведущей на праздниках всех видов и хореографом в детском саду. В своё время не смогла определиться с тем, что больше люблю - петь или танцевать...
Вот и совмещаю сейчас эти два вида деятельности, только позиционирую себя как "поющая ведущая":))) А вообще, 20 лет на сцене (в танце) не прошли даром - появились сценозависимость и отсутствие боязни публичных выступлений.(О как сказала!...)
3. Образование высшее педагогическое - учитель музыки и методист. Как и многие, учителем ни дня не работала, после окончания института танцевала, сколько было возможно.
4. Муз. образование - музыкальная школа, класс фортепиано(не играю вообще!!! нет координации между мозгом и руками -:))), так получилось), ну и, соответственно, музыкально-педагогический факультет, где усиленно занималась с педагогом по вокалу - сильно хотела петь в ресторане... Но тогда так и не сложилась моя ресторанная карьера: постоянно были в разъездах с танцевальным ансамблем.
5. Начав тамадить - запела. Не скажу, что профессионально, потому и не певица, а "поющая ведущая". Но, видимо, пою не так уж плохо, поскольку часто приглашают на банкеты просто как вокалистку. А на "большой сцене" - городские праздники, как закрытые, так и открытые площадки. Но это я так о себе, не хвастаясь...)))

У дочери Ксении талант развивается немного в другом направлении - драматическом. Но петь тоже очень хочет, собирается поступать в колледж искусств на вокальное отделение.

Вот так, коротенечко, страниц на тридцать...

----------


## Mazaykina

*Анатольевна*,
Надеюсь, услышим когда-нибудь в реале! :wink: :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> *1.* Имя 
> *2.* Работа 
> *3.* Образование 
> *4.* Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> *5.* Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :)


*1.* При крещении дали имя Ксения. А по паспорту я Оксана (папа был украинец).
*2.* Ох...Вообще всяко-разно. Если все мои работы перечислять, темы 
не хватит. :smile:
По трудовой числюсь преподавателем муз. школы.
*3.* Как у великого поэта: "Мы все учились понемногу чему-нибудь и как-нибудь..."
Высшее. МГУКИ.
*4.* Опять "ох..." Есть. И школа, и училище и дальше. В дипломе смешно написано: "Художественный руководитель духового оркестра, преподаватель, артист..."
*5.* Выступаю иногда на сцене-то...и не только на сцене...
"Карьера" началась со службы в армии (бывает и такое у духовиков), музыкант полкового оркестра, далее преподаватель, продавец (как совок начал рушиться, музыкантам тяжело пришлось), курьер, опять оркестр (Центральный ВМФ, с этим коллективом практически во всех концертных залах Москвы побывала), платили мало, стала в переходе метро играть на кларнете, свою оркестровую зарплату там за 1-2 вечера сделаешь, ушла из оркестра. Несколько лет вольной жизни. Времена меняются. Как стало всё угорать в переходе, уехала в Пензу, работала в симфоническом. Потом опять в Москву. Закончила курсы, стала гувернанткой в богатой семье.
После гибели мужа (джазовый трубач с большой буквы), опять в Пензу. Предложили заняться видео. Ездила в Москву учиться. Некоторое время всерьёз этим увлекалась. Соответственно свадбы, юбилеи и т. п. Насмотрелась. Решила сама ведущей стать. Около трёх лет пытаюсь развиваться в этом направлении. Да и всё остальное по-ходу не забываю. По причине природной лени сейчас вообще ничего не делаю...
  Я, наверное неправильная какая-то. И то мне надо, и это...Дочке 16...
Вот читаю тему. Много людей без муз. образования в кабаке. А я...Наверное всё впереди, ведь только этим я пока не занималась...

[IMG]http://*********ru/418571m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

> Надеюсь, услышим когда-нибудь в реале!


Марина, не поверишь - всеми силами к этому стремлюсь!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ledi

> Красивый казахский город


*Анатольевна*,
Привет Петропавловску :wink: от центрального Казахстана ! :smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Привет Петропавловску  от центрального Казахстана !


Ответный привет!!! :wink: А Центральный Казахстан - конкретно какой город?

----------


## Gloriya

1. Имя 
2. Работа 
3. Образование 
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 

1. Оксана
2. Вокалистка
3. Училище культуры по специальности дирижер народного хора, сейчас учусь в пединституте.
4. Если считать училище культуры и два класса скрипки, то есть
5. Выступаю на сцене почти каждый день, бывает и что и не сцене:smile:

----------


## SAXjr

1. Григорий )))
2. Зам/ничальника отдела снабжения крупнейшей строительной компании на Юге УКРАИНЫ...
3. Высшее /АКАДЕМИЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УПРАВЛЕНИЯ ПРИ ПРЕЗИДЕНТЕ УКРАИНЫ/
ФАКУЛЬТЕТ УПРАВЛЕНИЯ ЕКОНОМИЧЕСКОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬЮ
4.Муз. образование - 3 класса баяна )))
5. Так же работаю вокалистом в своём же составе... банкеты, свадьбы, и т.д. сейчас сижу в хорошем одесском ресторане "ОДИН"... так же частенько попадаю на сцены города ОДЕССЫ и УКРАИНЫ )))
Так вот..

----------


## Дима-чак

1. Дмитрий
2. Бренд-менеджер компании МБС-Нижний новгород(пока ещё), по вечерам певец в ресторане(работаю в паре с супругой Юлей)
3.Высшее экономическое
4.Муз.школа по классу ф-но
5.Выступаю в основном на ресторанной сцене.
Всем удачи и твоческих успехов!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Савин Григорий*,
 Ну силён................!

----------


## morozov-1

1. Всем привет! Я Морозов, мне 26 лет.
2. Пою в ресторане, занимаюсь организаций и проведением банкетов (Ведущий, живой вокал и DJ в одном лице). 
3. Образование: среднее техническое. 
4. Муз.образование: Всему учился сам и продолжаю учится всему тому, что связано с музыкой и непосредственно с моей работой. _("Учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться"_ как говорил великий Би Би Кинг :Ha: ).  
5. На сцене часто.
6. Музыкальные вкусы: Jazz, Blues, Funk, Pop.
7. Сайт замечательный :Ok: 
8. Фото никак не выберу.
9. Удачи Всем:smile:

----------


## Асика

Всем привет, я новичок на форуме, но не в любимом деле!
  1. Я - Светлана
  2. Ведущая праздников - тамада
  3. Образование педагогическое
  4. Музыкального образования к сожалению нет, но как понимаете, музыка мне
      очень близка, я творческий человек до кончиков пальцев.
  5. Моя работа - мое хобби, сцена - я на ней оживаю и конкретно заряжаюсь...
      Всем УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## prestig

*Всем привет!*
*Имя - Дима
Образование - средне-специальное
Закончил муз.училище - аккордеон
Работаю - музыкантом (свадьбы,юбилеи ит.д.)Фотографом
Живу в Николаеве (Украина)
2-й раз женат
От 1-го брака дочь  - Плачу алименты*
*...... Шось понесло Остапа ....*

----------


## Alenajazz

Всем привет!
1. Алёна
2. Работаю хореографом, руководителем ансамбля современного танца
3. Образований несколько. И хореографическое, и педагогическое (преподаватель истории) - это из законченных. А также училась на филфаке (Иркутск), в институте практической психологии (Питер) Но мне интересно работать хореографом!
4. Музыкальное образование - музыкальная школа (не очень я любила учебу там... Это - мамина мечта...) Хотя сейчас маму благодарю и педагогов своих по классу фортепиано: музыкальная школа очень много дала мне в работе хореографом.
5. Мои знакомые шутят: "Весь день отдыхает, танцует, а ей за это еще и деньги платят!" Работаю с детьми возрастом от 3 до 18 лет. Музыкальные предпочтения - РОК, ДЖАЗ.
На сцене выступают в основном мои ученики. Но иногда и я выхожу вместе с ними в каком-нибудь номере (иногда и на конкурсе) Планирую начать работу в качестве ведущей праздников. Сибирячка, но живу в Таганроге. Замужем во второй раз. Дочери 20 лет (поёт, рисует, танцует, пишет стихи) Умнее и талантливее меня. Многому у неё учусь!

----------


## Шестова

Привет всем!
1 .Алена
2. Работаю директором МУК Дома культуры .
3.Образований несколько 
"Мы все учились по немногу ,чему нибудь и как нибудь" .  Первое -энергетик (не попала работать в РАУ ЕЭС), поэтому пошла работать в культуру,второе -менеджер СКД.
4.Пою , танцую, играю , но больше организовываю.

----------


## kaskadet

Привет всем!
1. Галина.
2. нигде не работаем. но занимаемся своим любимым делом,видеооператор.
3. Образование торговое.
4. Снимаем утренники, юбилеи, свадьбы, и все памятные даты жизни, кроме похорон.
5. Снимаю я и муж.* " СЕМЬЯ ОДНА,А КАРМАНЫ РАЗНЫЕ"*, - естественно это шутка.
6. Украина, Донбасс

----------


## natalifrost

Доброй ночи! Всем привет. Я - Натали. Живу и работаю в Туапсе , в санатории.
Курортная анимация - это моя тема, Нептуны и Новый Год, русские посиделки, цыгане и детские сказки, концерты - это мое прошлое настоящее и будущее.  Училась в Казахстане( родилась в Темиртау)- окончила муз школу, муз училище, консерваторию в Новосибирске, с некоторыми девчонками (!) переписываюсь в одноклассниках. Работала  культорганизатором и артистом, руководителем отдела досуга, набирала  группы аниматоров для отеля, корректировала их работу. Потом три года работала в концертном агентстве – корпоративы, юбилеи, свадьбы . Город у нас небольшой, поэтому агентство стало не перспективной работой, все  санатории и пансионаты стали работать напрямую с артистами, экономить деньги, и даже многие менеджеры пооткрывали свои фирмы, ночные клубы резко перешли на диджеев и танцевальные программы  с вокалистами и артистами оригинальных жанров перестали существовать. Артисты разъехались – в Турцию, Китай, Испанию… Вернулась опять в санаторий, а мои многие коллеги просто ушли ….кто куда. На разные предприятия – в кадры, в туристический бизнес.
Часто о себе говорю -мы танцуем и поем и билеты продаем. Трудно уже найти такую тему, какую  мы не использовали. Форум нашла случайно, летом этого года  открыла тему – праздник Нептуна, не ожидала, что он не будет интересен, лично мне эта тема нужна, как воздух, спасибо всем, кто откликнулся, но ответов было не много, 7-8 ответов. Зато свадьбы здесь пользуются  огромной популярностью. Много интересного взяла в этой теме. Не знаю, как у других, но читать форум очень трудно, при переходе на другую страницу часто приходится  снова и снова авторизовываться, поэтому иногда просто тупо приходится копировать материалы, чтобы потом уже спокойно почитать в Worde. Из всего, что мне приходилось читать или скачивать – запомнилось одно имя – ИЛЬИЧ – вот это действительно идеи, настоящие, суперидеи. Низкий поклон. Спасибо  всем , конечно, кто выкладывает свои сценарии и идеи. С уважением -Натали. NG7648@mail.ru - моя почта.
Меня можно посмотреть - Красноруцкая Наталья - Мой мир -на майл.ру

----------


## Kescha

всем новым друзьям- ПРИВЕТ!давайте,знакомитъся.....я новенькая .
1. меня зовут ЕЛЕНА,родилась в тюмени, но сейчас проживаю в германии.
2 . жена,мама двух детей-это моя профессия.но если серьёзно то работаю,  потому что работать надо.
3. я не тамада и не ведущая,без высшего,музыкального,....образования.я просто  :
  - не люблю своё день рожденье,т.к оно 31 декабря.
 - люблю "  интересно " поздравить своих родственников с днём рожд-я,...
 - не хочу больше скучать на Д.Р , ЮБИЛЕЯХ,...
до общения с ВАМИ не подозревала что можно по другому ( не спя )справлять семейные праздники!!!

----------


## Регина1

Всем,привет!
1. Меня зовут Галеева Регина Ильясовна. 
2.Живу и работаю в маленьком городке Азнакаево, Республики Татарстан. 
3.Закончила и музыкальную школу по классу баян, и муз училище по кл. баян потом ещё в 1999 году академию искусств. 
4.Работала в муз.школе, в гимназии учителем музыки, вот последние годы работаю в садике муз. руководителем. 
5. На сцене бываю редко ансамблем народных инструментов на городских праздниках,на смотрах художественной самодеятельности...
Всем удачи и творческих успехов!!!

----------


## Джели

Я новичок в форуме, но очень приятно всех увидеть и со всеми познакомиться, меня зовут Анжелика, работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем,а вечерами и по выходным провожу свадьбы, корпоративы, музыкальную школу окончила давно, в 1982 году, образование педагогическое, пишите, буду рада.

----------


## Natali-Abakan

всем привет! 
Зовут меня Наталья.
Живу в солнечном городе Абакане.
Закончила муз.школу по классу аккордеона, пед.колледж муз.отделение. 8 лет проработала муз.рук-лем  в дет.саду. Сейчас работаю над развитием своего бизнеса-студии праздников. Пою, веду, оформляю. Очень рада, что нашла этот сайт. Здесь много позитива и творческих людей. Желаю всем творческих успехов!

----------


## Lusi75

Здравствуйте! Я Людмила. Работаю вот уже 12 лет бухгалтером, в свое время поступала в институт культуры , но не повезло хотя очень хотелось, судьба так распорядилась, что пришлось родив ребенка учиться -получив красный диплом бухгалтера с/х, на этой работе я простодушевно умираю, я человек творческий, очень люблю рисовать, фотографировать интересные моменты жизни, вязать. Весь реквизит шью  сама. Мой муж имеет муз образование по классу баяна, и прекрасный голос, он поет и играет я веду программу. Живем мы в сельской местности, сами простроили дом (5 лет маялись) еще в прошлый крисиз
, есть участок 6 соток и 4 сотки сада(наших рук творенье) хозяйство. Были серьезные мысли брость работу бухгалтера и хозяйство и открыть свадебное агенство-муж отговорил(как он это смог, у меня такой запал был, я просто жила этим!)Вот ведем пока потихоньку, как получается , планов много , понемногу осуществляю. :flower:

----------


## Иньчик

Всем здрасьте!Я только недавно "вылупилась",оперилась в инкубаторе,теперь решила пипикнуть на этой страничке о себе.
     Родили меня в Сибири,под самый новый год.То ли потому,что я козерог,и рогами упиралась,то ли меня мама от холода и пожара в роддоме не желала показывать, но на свет я появилась 3 января,когда люди ни есть,ни пить после Нового года не в состоянии.С тех пор и повелось,что день рожд. не люблю.Однако,желание праздновать-осталось
     Пока училась в школе,устраивала шутки-вечеринки для друзей.В институте декан тоже просила поучаствовать в шоу для сотрудников и их детей.Далее переезды в зону дислокации мужа,работа в детских садах,школе.Но постоянное было назойливое желание радовать людей,зажигать их. Вообще-натура увлеченная,могу резко все поменять(иногда жалею) мужей в частности.Все время учусь:то курсы флористики,то психология,то восточные танцы.Этот жуткий буравчик вечного поиска себя и в себе не дает покоя.В последнее время провожу банкеты для родных и друзей,благо язык подвешен правильно,муж говорит,что летом он (язык мой) загорает быстрее тела.Вот пришла на форум, пора свою струю(мое имя расшифровывается,как бурный поток)направить в нужное русло и конечно,подучиться у вас,милые знатоки ! :Aga:

----------


## ленсанна

Здравствуйте ! Меня зовут Ленсанна. Меня действительно так зовут и дети , и коллеги по работеде. Я директор сельского дома культуры , балетмейстер с 25 летним стажем. Руковожу детским ансамблем танца "Радость", Крым. Молодые коллеги посоветовали ваш сайт, и о чудо, здесь есть не только нужная информация, которой не хватает в сельской местности, но и единомышленники,братья по духу и профессии. Ещё сложно мне справиться с закачкой, но спасибо ,что можно  скачивать за спасибо. Хочу дружить с коллегами . :Ok:

----------


## Ирусик77

привет. меня зовут ирина. я родом из калуги. по професии я педагог хореограф, художественный руководитель хореографического  коллектива, преподаватель. мне 28 лет. закончила колледж, продолжила обучение в институте. в данным момент работаю в детском саду веду оздоровительную хореографию. буду очень рада знакомству и дружбе. можно писать на мой адрес pups261281@mail.ru ,буду ждать ответы.

----------


## elenalogachova

Всем огромный привет!!! Я, Елена, родом из Башкирии (г.Кумертау). Работаю в сфере культуры уже 17 лет. Вокалистом во Дворце культуры. Закончила Музыкальное училище по классу ДХО (г.Салават), а после - институт культуры и искусств(г.Пермь). Также на протяжении 10-ти лет провожу различные торжества. Буду очень рада, если на данном форуме я найду единомышленников и друзей!

----------


## Леська

Всем,здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Олеся. Мне 29лет.На данный момент времени занимаюсь воспитанием ребенка.(лапочка-дочка)
Образование высшее-экономическое
Музыкального образования нет:frown:, а в детстве очень хотелось учиться
На сцене не выступаю.Провожу праздники для родных, близких,знакомых и знакомых знакомых:smile:

----------


## Натальяночка

Здравствуйте1 Меня зовут Наталья. Мне 39 лет. Работаю в школе учителем. Закончила Магнитогорский педагогический институт. В данное время в декретном отпуске ,сынуле год.

----------


## Люба Беликова

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Люба, я из Нижнего Новгорода. Нижегородское музыкальное училище, Нижегородская консерватория - музыковед по образованию. Работаю в ДМШ при Нижегородском музыкальном колледже. Лет 10 занималась проведением праздников. Сейчас сижу дома с маленькой дочкой.

----------


## dariana_7

Добрый день, я Дарья! С детства увлекаюсь музыкой, пою в кабаке, начинаю тамадить)) :Ok: нравится до безумия!
На сцене с детства, не только с песнями, но и с танцами))
образование среднее, на этом не останавливаюсь учусь...:smile:

----------


## НиколаИчь

Всем огромное ЗДРАСТЕ! С большим удовольствием присоединяюсь к вам.
Немного о себе:
Пока еще только 46 лет, женат, недавно была серебрянная свадьба, двое взрослых детей - сын и дочь.
Всю свою сознательную жизнь проработал художником-оформителем, сейчас частный предпринематель. Пишу пародии на стихи, рассказы ржачные, увлекаюсь караоке пением и компьютерной графикой - фотошопер)))

----------


## Александрия

Ну, знакомиться. так знакомиться!!!
1. Меня зовут Александра!По батюшки я Федоровна, но предпочитаю, чтобы меня все называли Саша!!!
2. Работаю в Доме Культуры, заведующей отделом культурно- массовой работы+педагогом дополнительного образования в профессиональном училище.Но есть и еще одна любимая работа-я ведущая-тамада!
3. Первое образование библиотекарь- организатор социокультурной досуговой деятельности. А сейчас вот уже заканчиваю(делаю диплом) Восточно-Сибирскую Государственную академию культуры и искусств, кафедра режиссуры эстрады, театрализованных представлений массовых праздников.
4.Музыкального образования нет. Но в музыкалку год отходила, откуда меня с треском "выперли" за прогулы, теперь вот сожалею((((
5. На сцене выступаю в качестве ведущей, ну и конечно в актерском плане просто незаменима(нескромно, зато честно))))
Рада, что зарегестрировалась, надеюсь обрести друзей и единомышленников!!! :Ok:

----------


## darinaros

Здравствуйте, очень рада, что попала к вам на форум. Чувствуется, что здесь общаются творческие и близкие по духу люди. Зовут меня Елена. Проведением праздников занимаюсь почти 7 лет, если откинуть 2 декрета по году. У меня высшее экономическое образование, но всегда хотелось стать ведущей торжеств. Не могу сказать, что я ас этом деле, думаю, что всегда есть на кого ровняться и чему учиться, поэтому постоянно стараюсь совершенствоваться и улучшать качество предоставляемых услуг. Надеюсь на дружеское общение, может  смогу  помочь кому-то ...

----------


## NIKA_77

Всем учасникам - большой привет и наилучшие пожелания! 
 Меня зовут Оксана, родом из Украины (Черкасская область). Закончила фил.фак и музыкальную школу, в результате - работаю режисером массовых мероприятий и, совместно, вокалисткой в Доме культуры, попутно подрабатываю тамадой на свадьбах и юбилеях. 
 Люблю, когда на празднике нет места для скуки ) 
Всегда рада помочь и пообщаться с интерестными людьми!

----------


## Триолька

*АНЖЕЛИКА*.Работаю муз.руководителем в д/c.Закончила муз.школу по классу ф-но.Образование-педагогическое.Пару раз проводила свадьбы.

----------


## gayoksana

Добрый день!
1. Оксана
2. Хореограф в детском саду,а также своя танцевальная студия, где занимаются детки 3-8 лет
3. Образований несколько))) педагогический колледж( рук-ль физвоспитания в детском саду, воспитатель, хореограф), Иркутский университет( психолог)
4.Музыкального образования нет, увы(
5. На сцене выступают мои дети
Очень  добрая атмосфера на форуме:smile:приятно!

----------


## СаЖа

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Саша. Работаю в детском саду музруководителем. Музыкальную школу не заканчивала, но ходила училась играть на гитаре, так что аккорды на гитаре знаю где брать:smile: Закончила лицей (училась в музыкальном классе), а потом  и университет (факультет культуры и искусств). Сейчас нигде не выступаю, раньше пела в рок-группе.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Здравствуй, тёзка! Здоровэньки булы! Сразу видно - наш человек!  :Ok: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я вот - тоже - педагог, правда - бывший сторож :)

----------


## Алисаа

приветствую всех форумчан! Ооочнь рада знакомству:smile: Счастлива влиться в коллектив единомышленников. Я Алиса. Родилась и 25 лет прожила в Алма-Ате. Сейчас живу и работаю в Ростове. Дизайнер штор. Пишу сценарии и веду подготовку последних звонков и выпускных вечеров в школе, подрабатываю тамадой на свадьбах и юбилеях. Счастливая мама:smile: Всегда рада гостям:smile: Заходите, звоните, пишите :flower:

----------


## Eliana

Привет всем! Меня зовут Аня, мне 30 лет живу уже 16 лет В Германии, родилась и жила до переезда в Эстонии. По профессии я медицинский работник, но на данный момент не работаю,  муз. образования у меня к сожалению нет, но ходила в детский хор и занималась танцами. Очень люблю петь, это у нас наверное семейное, т.к. сколько себя помню, всегда на праздниках, днях рождениях пели все, да и сейчас тоже...Иногда пою на днях рождениях и свадьбах с группой)) Вот так коротко о себе)):smile:

----------


## tatka17

Привет всем! На форуме совсем недавно: буквально два дня:-). 
Меня зовут Таня. Мне 27 лет. В своё время окончила педагогический колледж.Имею диплом учителя начальных классов со специализацией организатор культурно-досуговой деятельности. Оказалось, что специализация в моей жизни играет большую роль, чем профессия: очень люблю организовывать различные праздники и вечеринки. В школе отработала 5 лет, сейчас с этим закончено. Работаю в салоне сотовой связи, параллельно получаю высшее образование.Сожалею о том, что не пою и не играю, но видимо каждому свое. В основном всё! :-)

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Алиса, АНя, Таня - будьте, как дома! Здесь очень много интересного, полезного, нужного! А главное - здесь Люди Добрые... Не бывает неталантливых детей и, значит, нет неталантливых взрослых. лЮбой может проявить себя неожиданно просто потрясающе талантливым, даже неожиданно для себя. А у нас тут и педагоги, и поэты-композиторы, и артисты-актёры, и кукловоды и и...короче - очень много творческих людей. И то, что вы пришли сюда - это неспроста, значит есть и в вас искра..С приездом! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## igord

Кстати, СОВЕТ новичкам: не стесняйтесь давать в своём профиле, как можно больше информации (город, возраст, фото на аватаре)
Поскольку многие на форуме знают друг друга в реале, гораздо легче общаться не с абстрактным ником, а с живым человеком!!!
Впрочем, всё на ваше усмотрение...  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Алиса, АНя, Таня - будьте, как дома!


Саша... Готов сбегать за батоном и расшитым полотенцем...
Солонку возьмем у Ноти напрокат...
Ты - один из лучших "встречающих"... :Ok:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

:Oj:   или старый бабник???

----------


## Ирыська

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ирина. О возрасте промолчу...Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Окончила пед.училище, музыкальное отделение. Люблю петь, танцевать, чему и учу детей уже много лет

----------


## anna-766

Здравсивуйте! Меня зовут Анна. Я тамада- любитель. Люблю проводить праздники среди свох друзей и коллег. На этом сайте я зарегестрирована уже давно и переодически его посещаю. Мне очень  нравится читать отзывы всех форумчан, узнаю много интересного и полезного о проделанной работе. Что -то, конечно беру себе на заметку. Я очень рада, что существует такой сайт, где общаются такие замечательные люди!

----------


## училка67

Привет.
А я Наталья.
Работаю с маленькими детишками:
Поем, танцуем, а иногда воюем.
А училка, потому что вышка - учитель  начальных классов.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Наташа - привет, коллега! С тобой нас стало ещё больше! Здесь много интересного - читай побольше и знакомься! Влюбишься! 
А что мне очень нравится кроме всего прочего на нашем сайте - отсутствие ненормативой лексики.....в отличие от оооооочень многих форумов инета..

----------


## Галинка81

Привет. Меня зовут Галина. Моя должность не имеет никакого отношения к творчеству, но это не мешает мне посвящать все остальное время творческой деятельности. Я пишу стихи, пою, играю на пианино и гитаре, пишу сценарии для взрослых и детских мероприятий. Недавно начала "тамадить". Понравилось. Нашла в интернет много единомышленников, в том числе и ваш сайт. Надеюсь будем дружить долго и взаимно.

----------


## insuminka

> или старый бабник???


Саш, так это-же комплимент самому себе, ну если исключить слово : 


> старый


 :wink:

----------


## insuminka

Я вот подумала, что могу тут тоже осебе написать, а то уже сама не помню где о себе писала :biggrin:
Итак, родилась в семье музыканта, папа преподавал в муз. и пед.училище,руководил хоровыми коллективами. С детства приучена к хорошей (в основном джазовой) музыке, но сама закончила всего лишь кулёк (дирижёрско-хоровое отделение) , по окончании поработала год руководителем детского вокального ансамбля, после чего меня позвали работать в центр детского творчества на должность культ.организатора. Вела концерты, детские праздники, юбилеи,....и свадьбы. Вот уже почти девять лет живу в Германии, делаем для русскоговорящих жителей всякие праздники,вечера, детские утренники, юбилеи и очень редко свадьбы. Люблю петь и принимать участие в театрализованных представлениях, где можно быть каким-то сказочным героем. Ну,вот, коротенько осебе. Всех люблю и рада безмерно, что уже познакомилась в реале с замечательными форумчанами!!! И благодарна всем талантливым и щедрым форумчанам, которых пока знаю только онлайн!!! :Aga:

----------


## sd.tants

Доброго времени суток!

Меня зовут Светлана, мне 24. Живу в Эстонии, Тарту. Город молодёжи и студентов!  :Ok: студенческая зона...
Работаю тренером в своей танц. студии. И хобби и бизнес в одном флаконе!
Образование психолога, а танцами занимаюсь с 6-ти лет. К сожалению, нет возможности получить хореогр. образование (больная ножка - врачи запретили профессионально заниматься танцами:biggrin:)
Колешу по всей Эстонии с мастер-классами  :Ok:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Света - добро пожаловать! С такими талантами тебе у нас - самое место! Наверняка найдёшь с кем поделиться опытом и подружиться...

----------


## Вадимыч

> на нашем сайте - отсутствие ненормативой лексики


нормативы просто разные

----------


## 20Lili12

Все друзья меня зовут Лили, я надеюсь, что на этом сайте у меня тоже появятся друзья!
С детства две любви и два увлечения - петь и танцевать! Закончила музыкальную школу по классу скрипки, затем училище культуры - хореография, пела всегда! Вышка - режиссер! Нашла специальность, которая объединяет ВСЕ!  Не могу написать работаю, я живу - художественный руководитель Дворца Культуры " Коломна" в городе Коломна и штатный режиссер. Муж музыкант, аранжировщик, певец, гитарист, дочь, которая в детстве не любила мою профессию, потому что мамы нет дома, вдруг в 24 года запела и хорошо запела! Вот радость! Имею три слабости: 1 слабость - это мои "детки"  - Молодежный музыкальный театр "Лик" (обаятельные талантливые хулиганы) и девчонки - мажоретки Ансамбль "Марш-парад" (похвастаюсь - Чемпионки России), 2 слабость - попеть с мужем на досуге и 3 слабость - к стадионам ( не в смысле - побегать, а что-нибудь сотворить) 
Все желаю творческого полета! Спасибо за внимание! До новых встреч! :Ok:

----------


## ktyjxrf35

Привет! Меня зовут Лена. Работаю воспитателем в детском саду. Закончила музыкальную школу, но без особого удовольствия, хотя очень люблю музыку и любое творчество связанное с ней. Немного пою. Но основное увлечение - это работа, которая требует массу творческих усилий, что и привело меня на ваш чудесный сайт.

----------


## overload

Вот это ник... :smile: еле догадался)))

----------


## Снежная Анна

Привет всем!!!!! Меня зовут Снежана!
Мне 29 лет.Живу в Москве. Родом из города Майкопа. Замужем, имею двух очаровательных детишек. Настюше 1,5 годика и Димуле 8 лет)))
Работаю экономистом в большом холдинге. По выходным и праздникам работаю ведущей.
Закончила муз. школу по классу фортепиано, далее муз. училище по классу фортепиано, далее Институт Современного Искуссва-специальность-артист эстрады. Ну и для полного счастья получила высшее экономическое образование)))
Очень очень люблю общаться с людьми и дарить им радость по средствам моей любимой профессии)))

----------


## paterka

А я Наташа , просто Наташа:smile:  Мне 35, просто веселый человечек и поклонник этого сайта (ваших талантов)

----------


## natalifrost

Всем доброе утро!Последний визит - 12 июня, столько перемен.
Давно не была на форуме, у нас лето - пора работы. Работаю на побережье, в Туапсинском районе, в отеле Молния и Ямал, у меня конкретная цель - мне хотелось бы познакомиться с ребятами или руководителями анимационных групп для работы в наших пансионатах, конкретно - из Украины, а так же меня интересуют предложения по Новому году. Мы ежегодно приглашаем на праздничный тур, нужны артисты и ведущие.
Помогите как найти нужных людей. 
Красноруцкая Наталья Михайловна, Туапсинский район, отель Молния, Небуг? руководитель отдела досуга, ng7648@ mail.ru  8918 18 75 826

----------


## л-л-л

1. Зовут меня Юля.
2. Работаю на 3-х работах:
- музыкальный руководитель в детском саду
- звукорежиссёр, аранжировщик. Спец. образования не имею, зато имею оччень хорошего учителя.:smile:
- специалист по работе с молодёжью, руководитель местного рок-клуба. Под началом - 38 музыкантов, 19 из них - профессионалы с муз. образованием. Есть своя студия звукозаписи, озвучиваю городские и районные мероприятия. 
Музыкой занимаюсь с 4,5 лет.
3. Муз. пед.
4. --------
5. Играю в 2-х группах, и этим тоже зарабатываю. Клавишница.

----------


## Любитель05

1. Алена
2. работаю режиссером праздников в ДМ + парикмахером, так от первой профессии я получаю удовольствие, а от второй -материальные выгоды.
3.БГУКИ,кафедра режиссуры праздников и массовых зрелищ
4. Музыкальная школа, Клас струнных инструментов - цимбалы -7 лет
5.Да, ведущей

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Будьте, как дома, девчёнки! Не стесняйтесь спрашивать, когда найдёте важную для вас тему.  :flower:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Я всего несколько дней здесь, но мне так всё нравится! Столько положительных эмоций!!! Если создатели этого сайта стремились к поднятию хорошего настроения у своих подопечных, то их цель достигнута!  Я не только про себя. За эти дни прочитала массу сообщений на форуме и вижу, что люди общаются, в основном, на позитиве. "И это радует",-как говаривал М.С.Горбачёв. Жалко, что в реале у меня дел по горло, а то бы меня от компа за уши никто б не оттащил!  :Aga:   А теперь о себе, как и предложено, по пунктам:
1. зовут Светлана;
2. муз. руководитель в детском саду (на 1,5 ставки), дополнительно веду танцевальный кружок "Незабудки" для детей подготовительной к школе группы (кстати, поэтому у меня такой аватар);
3. образование высшее (пед.) -учитель нач. классов (по специальности почти и не работала);
4. училась в муз. школе по классу фортепиано, для себя и друзей пою и бренчу на гитаре;
5. иногда выступаем с детьми на сцене РДК, а так - регулярно на праздниках в детском саду (ох, нелёгкая наша работа - коллеги меня поймут!) В общем, круговерть постоянная!
Ну вот и всё! СПАСИБО ЗА ВНИМАНИЕ! :flower:

----------


## тапочка74

Привет всем. Меня зовут Елена, мне 35 лет, замужем, два сыночка.Немного работала в садике, потом стала помогать бабушкам и дедушкам.Была маленькой всегда устраивала праздники родным, поэтому мне нравиться это делать и сейчас, дарить праздник людям. Но я пока новичек в этом деле, но я учусь и надеюсь все у меня получится, тем более с таким сайтом и с такими прекрасными людьми.Спасибо вам всем за такой праздник-форум!!!!!

----------


## надюшка311

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Надежда. Я Из города Вышний Волочек Тверской области. Семья моя -это муж и сынулик Данилка (4 года). Вот уже 5 лет занимаюсь проведением свадеб, юбилеев, .... а основная работа, к сожалению не приносящая больших доходов - воспитатель в детском санатории. спасибо большое организаторам форума и всем его жителям за замечательный, творческий сайт он у меня первый помощник.

----------


## lumarus

Всем привет !!! Меня зовут Людмила мне 35 лет. я замужем у меня двое детей старшей Валюшке 17 лет, младшему Кирюшке 1,5 года. Я много лет работала в агентстве недвижимоси офис-менеджером (моей мамы), потом окончила юрфак , но после рождения Кирилла поняла , что юриспруденция это просто не мое:rolleyes:, очень потянуло на творчества, увлеклась фотошопом, фотографией, потом аэродизайном и вот тепарь открываю свое собственное праздничное агентства.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Всем большущий пламенный привет. Я из Лен.области. Мне 30. Моя семья - это любимый муж и две чудо-дочурки. Старшей - 11 лет, маленькой - годик. С детства отплясывала на свадьбах и юбилеях, которые проводила моя мама. (деть меня было некуда, вот и брала с собой). Наверное вирус праздника попал в мою кровь с рождения. В школе - конечно активисткой была, после ее окончания не рассталась с родной школой, работала вожатой (организатор праздников звучало бы логичнее). По образованию - дефектолог, работала логопедом после Школы. Теперь методист детского сада. Но желание дарить праздник рвет на части. Последнее время провожу семейные праздники, хочу расшириться. Поэтому рада буду учиться у вас. Постараюсь делиться.:rolleyes:

----------


## Елена Георгиевна

А я живу в Санкт Петербурге на Малой Охте.   работаю в детском   саду музыкальным руководителем, не буду говорить сколько лет , очень много . Образование у меня Тбилисское хореографичкское училище, Ленинградское муз пед. Остальное - разные курсы. Замужем. Есть взрослая дочь и внучка.  :Ok:

----------


## komponieren

Всем здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Надежда. Живу я в Нижегородской области. Семейная жизнь связана с частыми переездами, поэтому место жительства успеваем менять довольно часто. Брянск, Питер, Подмосковье, Нижегородская область... думаю, это не предел))))))). По образованию я музыковед, закончила РАМ имени Гнесиных. Начала трудовую деятельность с должности воспитателя в детском саду, и засосало... Теперь работаю с дошкольниками, обучаю их музыке.

----------


## свалова ольга

а вот и я!  наконец-то  прорвалась на форум. осваиваю характкр и нравы интернета самостоятельно,  но успешно.  ощущение, буд-то  сидела  под водой,  а теперь  вынырнула, и не могу надышаться  свежим  воздухом: столько  информации. кое чем  могу поделться. но пока не знаю как.   узнаю,  все  еще впереди!  ура!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## алиска17

Здравствуйте все! Меня зовут Галина. Люблю развлекать своих гостей сама, готовлюсь всегда очень тщательно.Началось с детских Дней Рождения,потом и на другие праздники стала придумывать разные развлечения. Я не тамада, скорее домашний массовик - затейник.

----------


## ivakostya

Приветствую всех пользователей сайта! Меня зовут Константин. У меня средние образование и нечего высшего я не заканчивал. Лет семь я работал в Event агентстве, год назад ушел и собрал свою команду. Сейчас работаем сами и даже вроде не плохо, но многому нужно еще научиться. Случайно наткнулся на ваш форум и  очень обрадовался, всегда хотелось обмениваться с творческими людьми наработками и идеями. Как говориться век живи век учись!

----------


## FesTa

Здравствуйте! Я так понимаю, уже не как на первой странице - по вопросам знакомятся, а просто в виде вольного рассказа? :) 
Тогда приятно со всеми познакомится! Я - Тамара, из Украины, Днепропетровск.
И я не музыкант, я - врач... детский... Хотя вся семья моя музыканты. И видимо творческая ниточка и во мне сохранилась, потому что сейчас я работаю с детками в детском центре. Мы творим, развиваемся, поем, танцуем, празднуем и просто радуемся! Поэтому я очень рада, что нашла этот форум, надеюсь он сможет стать и моим домиком тоже:) 
У меня есть чудесная дочка 5 лет, мечтаем о втором. Люблю выдумывать, переделывать, создавать всякие разные разности и делиться ими с другими. Люблю общаться и слушать.

----------


## seagull2

Здравствуйте! Я с Украины г.Ильичевск Танцую в фольклорном коллективе "Канарейка", нашему коллективу 10 лет, возраст участников от 36 до 51 г.  Сначала мы были просто клуб любителей танца, но постепенно  мы стали много выступать. Знакомить людей с нашими танцами.Особенно когда мы выступаем за рубежом. У нас есть блок танцы с народом. Эти танцы все принимают с большим восторгом. Лариса

----------


## PAN

*seagull2*,
 С прибытием... :flower:

----------


## seagull2

Здравствуйте ! я так люблю свой коллектив, что про себя и забыла написать. Начну сначала.
 Лариса. с 1976-83 гг. танцевала в ансамбле "Ассоль".( руководитель тот-же , что и сейчас), это был ее первый коллектив.В 1982 г. окончила педучилище. 10 лет работала в детском саду, 3 года пионервожатой в школе. Вела вечера отдыха . После возвращения домой оказалось. что такая специальность как воспитатель, уже не нужна (1993 г.), занялась частным бизнесом. В 2000г поступила в институт на экономическое отделение. для себя, базар достал. С 2005 танцую в фольклорном коллективе "Канарейка"

----------


## xom

новичков прибавляется.... меня зовут Альбина. с 1988 года работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Закончила Уфимское педагогическое училище по классу фортепиано. Сейчас пытаюсь учиться в Шадринском пед. институте на факультете дошкольной педагогики. замужем. Два сына.
На сцене не выступаю, только на корпоротиве в детском саду. С детьми каждый год участвуем на городском фестивале. Вот вся автобиография. Форум замечательный, помогает в работе. Спасибо всем!

----------


## Наталя Канчура

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья. Я работаю воспитателем в детском саду в самом замечательном городе - Чернигове. У меня 2 высших образования:  1-е - высшее педагогическое, 2-е - менеджер образования. Работу свою очень люблю, так как каждый день меня встречают любознательные глазки маленьких детишек! Я замужем за любимым человеком, который поддержит в любую минуту, есть очаровательная доченька Настенька. Я счастливый человек! Рада, что попала на форум, где сттолько талантливых и приветливых людей!

----------


## Zoia

Расскажу коротенько - институт - муз.-пед.фак., работала   с детьми - и довольно взрослыми ( с   выпускниками  школ ) ,  и  с малышами.  Сейчас ( для  душевного отдыха ) работаю  с  малышами - очень  нравятся  творческие люди и новые идеи, оригинальные !  Вот на  таком замечательном  сайте - я , с удовольствием, нахожу все это! Спасибо!

----------


## алесенька.

Активизируйте меня, оч прошу, уже как дня 3 зарегистрировалась, и не могу никуда зайти((((((

----------


## volkovatatyana

Привет всем! Приятно познакомится со всеми!
1. Имя - Татьяна
2. Работа - В страховой компании
3. Образование - 2 средних (красные дипломы) и 1 высшее
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) - муз. школа по классу фортепиано и муз. колледж по классу хоровое дирижирование
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. - На сцене не выступаю, но как хобби - работаю на свадьбах и юбилеях тамадой или ди-джеем.
Случайно попала на форум и очччень понравилось у вас. Всем спасибо! Удачи!!!

----------


## Боброва Ириша

Привет всем! Очень долго решалась написать и вот. 
1 Зовут меня Ириша, скоро буду отмечать свой 35-летний юбилей.
2. Образование высшее - преподаватель математики. Но не так давно (а именно 4 года назад) я поняла, что мне нравится творчество.Музыку обожаю с детства. И поэтому последние 4 года работаю педагогом-организатором в колледже. 
3. Люблю петь и выступать на сцене.
Всем огромное спасибо за этот форум! Творческих задумок и удачи!!!!

----------


## Yulyasha

Здравствуйте!
1. Меня зовут Юлия
2. работаю педагогом-оргпнизатором
3. Образование: Колледж культуры и искусства (театральное отделение), педагогический университет
4. На сцене постоянно веду детские праздники, игры.

----------


## Катуна

Доброго вечера всем! Меня зовут Екатериной, имею два высших образования ( институт культуры -отделение хореографии и пединститут -учитель географии) .Работаю в школе. В "свободное" время работаю ведущей праздников, мечтаю открыть свое агенство  по организации и проведению торжеств.

----------


## auadhara

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Алла. Мне 24 года. Живу в под Ростовом-на-Дону.в городе Батайск-сити!!!
Работаю везде по чуть-чуть. Я певица. Работаю с мужем на свадьбах (он у меня тамада и музыкант+ баянист) Имею небольшой бизнес по прокату лимузинов и автомобилей, а также магазин свадебных аксессуаров. Начинающий флорист и аэродизайнер.
Образование- средне специальное
Музыкальное образование- музыкальная школа по классу фо-но. Колледж искусств-джазовый вокал, артист, руководитель ансамбля.
Раньше выступала на сцене, пока не почувствовала что пение в кабаке и на свадьбах приносит больше пользы. Сейчас хотелось бы опять выступать на сцене, но увы от кабацкой работы не сбежать!!!

----------


## горелка

1Наташа
2Работаю в детском саду муз. рук.
3высшее муз.-пед
4муз.школа, училище ,университет
5нет

----------


## Angelochek23

1) Добрый вечер всем)Я Инна
2) Работаю в частном детском заведении г.Одессы
3) средне-специальное образование(учитель музыкально-теоретических дисциплин,а именно сольфеджио,муз.литература)
4) на сцене не выступаю,но ХОЧУУУУУ!!!)
Девочки,подскажите,пожалуйста,что надо сделать чтоб заходить в разделы? Зарегистрировалась на сайте уже 2 года как,но с большим перерывом не заходила...теперь не могу никуда попасть,музыкальный ящик убрали,зайти никуда не удается!заранее спасибо за подсказочку)

----------


## PAN

> Зарегистрировалась на сайте уже 2 года


Ой, что-то не сходится...




> Angelochek23  
> Новичок 
> 
> Регистрация:
> 23.10.2010
> Сообщений:
> 1






> заранее спасибо за подсказочку)


Подсказка простая - для того, чтобы попасть в закрытые разделы - 30 дней на форуме и 30 информативных сообщений в открытых разделах... Одно условие уже есть... Да и по сообщениям - есть начало... :Derisive:

----------


## Angelochek23

[QUOTE=PAN;3876521]Ой, что-то не сходится...

Сходится,сходится)))просто я давно не заходила и пароль не помнила...
Мне еще тогда пароль от муз.ящика кидали,а счас оказалось что его уже нету...а столько классного всего там было(((
спасибо за подсказку))) :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## natalyu6ka

Здравствуйте! Я Наталья. Работаю в детском саду логопедом. Два высших педагогических образования (учитель начальных классов и учитель-логопед). Музыкальное образование - муз. школа по классу аккордеона. На сцене не выступаю.

----------


## Anikea

1. Анна
2. вот со вторника должна дооформиться... тогда отредактирую. А работала музруком, учителем музыки, давно. Потом долго работала преподавателем на курсах переподготовки - компьютерных.
3. высшее
4. муз. школа по классу ф-но, вуз - учитель музыки
5. не выступаю

----------


## наталья111

Здраствуйте. Я Наталья. Работаю в детском саду. Образование среднее-специальное. Учусь заочно на психолога.Закончила муз. школу хоровое отделение на отлично. на сцене не выступаю.

----------


## Olga Plovayko

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ольга. Я ведущая-тамада. Обожаю и люблю свою работу. Образование высшее- методист-организатор,воспитатель. Закончила музыкальную школу по классу фортепиано. На сцене выступала когда-то в музыкальной школе.

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ирина. Больше 30 лет работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду в городе Краснодаре. 20 лет провожу методические обьединения и семинарские занятия для муз. руководителей, слушателей курсов ККИДППО. Рада поделиться всем, чем богата и чему то поучиться у вас.

----------


## лариса львовна

1.зовут лариса .
2.работаю директором в СДК.
3.учусь в нижегородском областном  колледже культуры на режиссера-постановщика театрализованного представления.
4.муз.обр. отсутствует.
5.веду кружки и  организую праздники .
6.замужем .воспитываю 3 дочерей и 1 сыночка.
7.люблю детей поэтому работаю больше с ними.
8.рада что нашла этот сайт .нашла близких по духу людей.

----------


## Куралеська

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена, мне 32 года.Замужем. У меня двое детей, сынок и дочка. Работаю в детском саду инструктором по ФК.Приятно познакомиться.

----------


## ice

здраствуйте меня зовут Анжела 35 лет. пед образование.
с 23 лет работала в ресторане админ..
три года провожу свадьбы и т. д. 
муж музыкант, ему 45 лет. не так давно открыли праздничное агенство.

----------


## MariMA2503

Здравствуйте!
1. Меня зовут Мария.
2. Работаю всего полгода музыкальным руководителем, а так же руководителем кружка ритмики и хореографии в ГУО "ДУ ясли-сад №47" в городе Гомеле.
3. В прошлом году закончила музыкально-педагогический колледж... Так что пока только среднее специальное образование..)
4. До поступления в музыкально-педагогический колледж, закончила музыкальную школу.
5. К сожалению, после того как закончила колледж, стала очень редко появляться на сцене..(

----------


## mar-shall

Всем доброго времени суток!
Меня зовут Олег, живу в Кемеровской области, в городе Юрге.
Работаю в музее детского изобразительного искусства народов Сибири и Дальнего Востока, заведующий сектором экскурсионно-массовой работы, также программный директор и ведущий эфира "Радио ТОН", 99.0 ФМ.
Закончил техникум по специальности "Технология машиностроения", но понял, что не моё, так как уже работал на всяких вечерах, утренниках и т.д. и т.п. и потом ещё успешно закончил Кемеровский Государственный университет культуры и искусства, режиссер театрализованных представлений и праздников.
Работаю в эфире и на сцене постоянно и не представляю своей жизни без сцены!!!
Ура СЦЕНЕ!

----------


## sergeiivanovits

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Сергей, живу в Ростовской области,Ремонтненском районе,с.Первомайское.Работаю в нашем ДК руководителем хора"Русская песня", а также приходится быть звукооператором,баянистом ну и что под руку попадется.Закончил в     1985 году Ростовское Культпросветучилище  и  по сей день  на сельской сцене.

----------


## Эврика

Добрый день!
1. Татьяна Волкова.
2. Ведущая, певица, режиссёр-постановщик. Провожу праздничные мероприятия.
3. Высшее техническое и среднеспециальное - режиссура современного досуга.
4. Класс аккордеона в ДПШ, частные уроки вокала.
5. Сейчас выступаю в основном на своих мероприятиях, которые провожу.

----------


## recha

Доброго времени суток.
Меня зовут Элла.
Работаю в "сфере музыкального преподавания" 17 лет.
Образование среднеспециальное - музыкальное училище - отделение - теория музыки.
Работала в Классической гимназии, потом в школе, в Доме культуры, руководитель студит вокала (эстрада) для детей от 5-25 лет.
Сама сейчас на выступаю на сцене - но вот ученики - частенько выходят на подмостки сцены.
Очень приятно со всеми познакомиться. Будем знакомы.

----------


## компас2305

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Надежда.Мне 36 лет.У  меня не жизнь, а сплошные контрасты ..... Образование: средне-специальное(продавец), высшее( инженер -технолог машиностроительного производства), а  работаю в гос. учреждении закрытого типа. Музыкального образования нет, но есть командирский голос. В свободное время и когда есть заказы, вот уже 15 лет провожу свадьбы, юбилеи,корпоративные вечера.

----------


## vikunya

Всем привет! Я - Виктория, 31 год. Тоже в контрастах - закончила училище по специальностям продавец, котролёр, кассир; швея; оператор АТС связистанционного оборудования... руководитель театрального коллектива... сейчас учусь по специальности "организация туристского досуга". С 18 лет работала в ГДК - артист, затем режиссёр и худ. рук. (12 лет), а сейчас в ДШИ - зам. директора по внеклассной и воспитательной работе. Музыкального образования нет, но всю жизнь пою (с 16 лет в барах и ресторанах). Веду всё что предложат - розыгрыши лотерей, открытия, свадьбы, юбилеи иногда и детские дни рождения... Сколько раз пыталась "соскочить" с этого пути, только каждый раз снова возвращаюсь...

----------


## gragdanochka

Простите, вы куда залезли? Может я что-то не поняла, зачем вы-то здесь? Видишь умных, образованных, воспитанных людей, которые пашут, а тут вдруг -вы! А админы куда смотрят???

----------


## gragdanochka

Здраствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Я в восторге, просто -улёт! Какие вы все умники и умницы!
Попала к вам через сайт Романа Скочигорова(искала инфу для юбилея). Когда увидела ваш сайт- забыла про всё,что видела раньше. Юбилей провела классно благодаря всем вам(с чем могла познакомиться и куда меня допустили). Спасибочки, я ваша навеки!!!

----------


## Lana-1969

Здравствуйте,меня зовут Светлана,мне 42 года,высшее образование, работаю  более 20 лет,музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.Рада со всеми познакомиться.

----------


## oko-olesya

Здравствуйте,меня зовут Олеся, 29 лет. Образование высшее. Шесть лет работаю в Доме детского творчества, сначала педагогом организатором, потом методистом по воспитательной работе.Спасибо вам, что вы есть!

----------


## Бука

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анна, 31 год, Волгоград, образование высшее профессиональное, работаю детским педагогом классической хореографии в "Школе танцев XXI век", в связи с травмой уже не танцую(( только показываю.

----------


## Окрыленная

Меня зовут Ирина, что значит "мир", "душа", работаю с энтузиазмом, с задором, с куражом, иногда с наглым лицом :Derisive:  :Derisive:  :Derisive: Ведущая реактивная, очень мобильная, самооценка завышена, иногда бываю выжатой. Люблю свою работу до безумья, пишу, творю вне зависимости от новолунья! 
Живу в Роствской области, филолог, психолог, симоронщица.

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Ольга.Работаю худруком в РДК,но фактически в КДО(мы и еще 3 филиала),тк планы и отчеты  общие.Краевой Краснодарский колледж культуры"Работа с детьми и подростками". Музобразования нет,очень жалею.Пою в народном ансамбле,так что выступаю))Работу люблю,и семья уже поняла что это вот такой мой образ жизни.Несколько раз пыталась уйти,но мысли все-равно оставались в родном ДК.Штат у нас небольшой,поэтому выжатые все и всегда,но безумно рады тому что понимаем друг друга и работаем одной командой. Начинающая симоронщица,по уши влюбленная в волшебство.

----------


## Екатерина Игнатюк

Всем приветики)))) 
Зовут меня Екатерина. Я из Донецка (Украина). Работ у меня три :Smile3:  . Определяю их по старшинству следующим образом: 
1)	ведущая праздников;
2)	громко сказано, но я владелец  рекламного агентства с численностью штата в 2 человека;
3)	а третья – по совместительству на металлургическом производстве, эта работа совсем далека от творчества, но с очень удобным графиком, который не мешает мне параллельно работать на 2 основных моих работах.
Закончила Донецкое училище культуры по специализации народное творчество (класс аккордеона), сейчас заканчиваю 5 курс Донецкого национального университета по специальности культурология. Училась в музыкальной школе, пела в хоре (как это было давно))). Безумно счастлива, что работаю ведущей праздников и ооооооочень стараюсь дарить людям радость.
УРРРРРААААААА!!!! :Yahoo:   Я  с вами, дорогие коллеги))). Меня пустили на форум)))) :Yahoo:

----------


## Манилка

Всем доброго здоровьица!

оч большое спасибо Форуму и Форумчанам, признаюсь: уже 2 недели я взахлеб листаю Форум (у тети юбилей), благодарна всем добрым силам, что привели меня к вам, а вас благодарю за гостеприимство и за то, что вы все такие молодцы!
я из Удмуртии, г.Сарапул, мне 30 лет(уже вот-вот) 
не работаю - домохозяйствую, образование высшее, не относящщееся к творчеству (о чем очень сожалею) 
10 лет работала на предприятии, где ежегодно проводились всяческие мероприятия смотры, была главным участником всех этих действ...(все это было до кризиса - потом все это закрыли - не до веселушек стало...) 
а потом с легкой руки моей свекрови стала семейной ведущей всех семейных торжеств (благо родственников и друзей много, а также родственников_ у_ друзей и друзей_ у_ родственников....)
так что я в принципе не оч полезна для Форума...(кругом такие профи) но не спешите.... вдруг пригожусь.... во всяком случае буду стараться!

----------


## анечк@

привет форумчане. я Анна, режиссер праздников с соответствующим образованием. провожу разные праздники во дворце культуры и, иногда в ресторане. очень рада познакомиться с вами :Tender:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

привет всем! я новичок на форуме. увидела и обалдела от восторга! кстати, тропинку сюда мне показал "Ежик", для старожилов это известная и горячо любимая личность. была приятно удивлена, что она не одна такая талантливая и увлеченная оказалась. я как ненормальная просиживаю до 3-4 утра,даже не замечая этого - до того мне все здесь интересно.мне 40 лет, но когда я на форуме резко омолаживаюсь лет на 20! я со школы веду активную "артистическую деятельность":хор, КВН,школьные спектакли и т.д..потом все продолжилось в пед. училище, там предложили вести вечера, огоньки-понравилось. пришли тяжелые 90-е годы. стало не до песен.а в 2000г. случайно пригласили провести новогодний корпоратив.всем понравилось ну и ко мне вернулся кураж.потом еще корпоратив, свадьба, юбилей.муж всю жизнь прекрано поет.долго работал в одной местной муз. группе.по стечению обстоятельств ушел. мы с ним объединили наши усилия и "родили" свою группу "Сильвер".что еще написать? спасибо, за обилие полезной информации и за возможность наблюдать и главное учиться у настоящих мастеров своего дела!ребята-вы классные!

----------


## Юлл

Меня зовут Раиса Сергеевна. Работаю музыкальным руководителем 42 года. Окончмла музыкальное училище.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Меня зовут Анна.
Учитель музыки, дирижер академического хора, режиссер театрализованных представлений и праздников (это мои образования)
Работаю по ним всем. Веду уроки музыки в школе, являюсь режиссером всех школьных мероприятий,спектаклей, постановок. Ну и конечно же режиссирую и провожу семейные, календарные праздники.
36 лет.

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!!!!
Я, Наталья.
Работаю управляющей. 
Закончила музшколу по классу аккордеона, пыталась учиться в Краснодарском музучилище , но…. 
Ведем с сыном юбилеи, свадьбы итд. И испытываем  полный кайф.

----------


## багИРОЧКА1985

Всем ПРИВЕТ!!!!
Меня зовут Ирина.
Я с Украины,г.Днепропетровск.
У меня экономическое образование.Работала по специальности пока не ушла в декрет,где сейчас и нахожусь:)
Музыкального образования нет

----------


## kulenka

1. Зовут меня Елена.
2. Работаю учителем музыкально-теоретических дисциплин в школе искусств.
3. Закончила теоретическое отделение музыкального училища и музыкальный факультет Пед.университета.
4. Занимаюсь организацией многих внеклассных мероприятий, проводимых в школе.

----------


## Лесна

Всем хорошего настроения! Меня зовут Лена. Я из подмосковья. Работаю методистом по работе с молодежью в Доме Культуры. Спасибо всем за такой чудесный сайт и царяющую тут атмосферу творчества, доброты и радости!

----------


## КУПЦОВА Ната

Всем доброго времени суток! 
моё имя Наталья,
по образованию психолог, но нашла себя именно в праздничной деятельности...организовала команду активных творческих людей. Занимаемся орг-ей, проведением и оформлением праздников...Живу в одном из красивейших городов, входящих в золотое кольцо Беларуси, городе Несвиже...

----------


## Kate45

Всем привет! Меня зовут Екатерина, у нас с мужем свой свадебный магазин, по совместительству украшаем свадьбы и юбилеи! Закончили ин.яз. Очень рада со всеми познакомиться))))

----------


## Alicka

Здравствуйте! Я Лиза, 35 лет. Живу в Караганде, работаю в цирке уже 20лет из них 17 лет светооператором, как говорят коллеги "родилась выросла и работает". Ещё работаю тамадой и это мне очень нравиться. А вот муз. образованием похвастать не могу, я просто швея.

----------


## НИНА КОРОБОВА

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане.
Рада с вами познакомиться.
Работала учителем начальных классов, корреспондентом местной газеты, даже в охрану попала... и кажется, наконец-то нашла себя.
Сейчас я - ведущая и немного риэлтор.
Приносить людям тепло и настроение - мое призвание (наверное).

----------


## Яцкова

Здравствуйте! Я новичок на форуме. Зовут меня Галина. Я домохозяйка, по образованию  мед.сестра. Занимаюсь воспитанием дочери, она у меня учится в музыкальной школе, играет на фортепиано и поет,я ей очень горжусь.

----------


## Лесна

здравствуйте еще раз! Делюсь с вами радостной новостью - меня повысили с методиста до художественного руководителя Дома культуры!

----------


## Ligeya

1. Имя /// Ligeya или Яна, как вам угодно.
2. Работа /// Музыкальный руководитель в детском садике.
3. Образование /// среднеспециальное.
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) /// музыкальный колледж, отделение теории музыки. 
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) /// нет.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Здравствуйте! 1. Имя: Татьяна 
                     2. Работа: Предприниматель. 10 лет стаж тамады + музыкальное оформление (я и муж поющие), 5 лет декретный отпуск (мама троих
                                    детей). За время декрета опробовала ряд бизнес проектов, большая часть которых работает и по сей день: торговая сеть  
                                   "Хорошие Окна", Бизнес Орифлейм - в звании Директор, коуч Успеха и Раскрытия внутреннего потенциала.
                     3. Образование: политехническое + курсы перинатальной психологии + школа коуча Николая Латанского.
                     4. Есть ли муз. образование: музыкальная школа по классу аккордеон.
                     5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. : нет. Пять лет декретного отпуска полный перерыв и возможность 
                        попробовать себя в других сферах жизни. Но за 5 лет я поняла, что по настоящему была счастлива работая на свадьбах. Это та 
                        деятельность от которой поет Душа. И потому, я приняла решение - возвращаюсь! Надоело просто заниматься тем, что нравится и 
                        приносит доход, хочу наслаждаться каждой минутой своей деятельности. Хочу снова дышать полной грудью и испытывать 
                        вдохновение, чувство полета и радость каждого дня. Я осознала, что я живу, я дышу, я люблю свадьбы и все что с ними связано. 
                       Возвращаюсь!  Привожу в форму голос, изучаю что нового у ведущих прибавилось за 5 лет и буду благодарна за любую поддержку, 
                       помощь т.к. не знаю, много скорей всего изменилось за последние пять лет. Форумчане, я тоже отзывчивый человек. Насколько мой  
                       опыт пятилетней давности сгодится решать вам, а вот как коуч легко и с удовольствием помогу  сделать прорыв в вашем деле.

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Всем привет меня зовут Лилия мне 27 лет...Живу в городе Майкоп! Музыкального образования нет...сальфеджо не потянула....Имею педагогическое и психологическое не законченное еще...На сцене всегда и везде сколько себя помню...Работаю в Центре творчества методистом..Провожу все городские и республиканские мероприятия...Вышла в декрет и так мне стало плохо, что стала заниматься ведением праздников свадеб, юбилеев и корпаротивов и вот уже наслаждаюсь любимым делом второй год!!!

----------


## natascha-sam

Всем добрый день!!! Меня зовут Наталья, мне 31 год. Живу в Курганской области в г. Далматово, имею высшее образование (учитель начальных классов, изобразительной деятельности и трудового обучения). Работаю психологом, в Социальной помощи для населения, раньше работала педагогом-организатором, в школе. (ещё с тех пор мечтала проводить праздники!!) Очень давно хотела проводить праздники, шла к этому очень долго...боялась. Сейчас провожу больше юбилеи, выпускные вечера, новогодние праздники. Провела одну свадьбу, неудачно, но думаю, что всё прийдёт с опытом, буду стремиться!!!! Всем удачи, хорошего настроения и отличных праздников!!!!

----------


## alena-9

Всем здравствуйте!Меня зовут Алёна. Работаю воспитателем в центре для несовершеннолетних. У нас дети от 3 лет до 18лет и проживают не более полугода.Специальных программ для таких детей крайне мало, а работать надо.  В этом и заключается сложность работы. Поэтому этот сайт просто находка для меня. Надеюсь найду здесь единомышленников и наставников.

----------


## ИринаС

Здравствуйте! Я Ирина, начинающий муз. руководитель в детском саду ).Образование музыкальное высшее но опыта пока нет. Очень надеюсь на поддержку вашего сайта)

----------


## светлана32

Я - Светлана
Работаю в школе, педагог-организатор + тамада
муз образования нет, еще в школе учась пела и танцевала
сейчас сама не выступаю на сцене (не считая учительских капустников), но подготавливаю неплохие разножанровые концерты с детьми
я случайно обнаружила форум, интересное общение, помощь друг другу... здорово!!! хочу общаться!

----------


## iren12

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Ирина, работаю в детском саду воспитателем, музыкальное образование - музыкальная школа. Очень нравится сайт, много можно найти интересного для работы.

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Татьяна. Мне 40 лет. Я по образованию - режиссер массовых театрализованных представлений. В 1994 году закончила Академию культуры и искусств. 16 лет работала по специальности в отделе культуры г.Зеленокумска Ставропольского края. Сейчас работаю педагогом-организатором в Центре внешкольной работы. Проведением различных мероприятий занимаюсь давно, около 15, а может больше лет.  Я рада, что есть такой форум, надеюсь на приятное и взаимовыгодное общение. Хочу поскорей влиться в большую тамадейскую семью!!!

----------


## irettaspb

Здравствуйте! на этом форуме я новичек, хотя со многими ребятами знакома по другим форумам уже давно. зовут меня Ирина, живу и работаю в Питере.. музобразования нет, но это же не самое главное.. пою в небольшом ресторанчике .. ушла из офисной работы в творчество лет тяк пять-шесть назад. сейчас пробую себя в роли ведущей вечеров..  спасибо за вашу теплоту, надеюсь и я на что-то сгожусь :Tender: . Процветания этому дому!!

----------


## симочка

Привет всем всем. 
Зовут меня Юлия.
С малых лет играла в детском театре, затем в театре пластики.
Когда пришло время выбирать карьеру, конечно, кроме как в театральный, я не куда не хотела, но родители посчитали это не правильным выбором и мне пришлось учится на экономическом факультете на банковского работника. Ну и что ж, отучилась, 1,5 года отработала по образованию и поняла, не мое. С марта 2006 года работаю ведущей, чем очень довольна.
Очень хочу общаться, делиться. И как я люблю говорить: "Будьте счастливы".

----------


## Галина58

здрвтсвуйте. меня зовут Галина. Я живу в Астане. Работаю в детском саду методистом. очень рада новому знакомсту.

----------


## Натуличка222

Добрый день, всем форумчанам! Давайте знакомиться: меня зовут Наталья. По профессии я педагог, дирижёр, вокалист. Занимаюсь организацией праздников. Имею 2 образования: среднее специальное - это музыкальное училище им. Глинки и высшее. Я полностью вся в творчестве: и пою, и танцую и дарю людям хорошее настроение.

----------


## Виктория Краснокутская

Добрый день! Меня зовут - Виктория. По профессии я дирижер и учитель музыки. Работаю в Женской гимназии - заместителем директора, учителем музыки, хорового пения и МХК. Руковожу детский вокальным ансамблем.
В 2009 году получила грант президента России в конкурсе лучших учителей России в Национальном приоритетном проекте "Образование".

----------


## PAN

> Добрый день! Меня зовут - Виктория.


С прибытием... :flower:

----------


## svedonsk

Доброе утро!

Светлана, 25 лет. Директор танцевальной школы, а так же и главный тренер в ней же  :Yes4: 
Образование - прикладной психолог.
Специального хореографического нет, но есть 15 лет стажа танцора  :Grin:  Всё хочется поступить, как только появятся достойные тренера для младших групп, чтобы разгрузить меня для учёбы.
На сцене живу, точнее больше за кулисами, но довольно часто появляюсь в свете прожекторов для получения наград и торжественных слов!

----------


## Розалия

Доброе время суток! Я - Розалия. 40 лет. Работаю в ДК в поселке городского типа - Заведующей КМО (детский).
Нефтегазовый университет, Академия Культуры.
Работаю аниматором на детских праздниках (ДР, выпускные и т.д.), ведущей на юбилеях, свадьбах. Люблю детей и позитивных людей.
Награды и признание - имею, но не очень люблю об этом говорить.  
Считаю, - мы самые счастливые люди, потому что дарим окружающим - Праздник!!!

----------


## Бука

> Доброе утро!
> 
> Светлана, 25 лет. Директор танцевальной школы, а так же и главный тренер в ней же 
> Образование - прикладной психолог.
> Специального хореографического нет, но есть 15 лет стажа танцора  Всё хочется поступить, как только появятся достойные тренера для младших групп, чтобы разгрузить меня для учёбы.
> На сцене живу, точнее больше за кулисами, но довольно часто появляюсь в свете прожекторов для получения наград и торжественных слов!


Ой, как все знакомо))) Анна, 32 года, Волгоград, директор школы танцев, преподаватель детской хореографии, классической хореографии для взрослых любителей. Хореографический стаж 26 лет :Blink: , к сожалению на сцене теперь как Светлана, для слов и дипломов.)))

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

Привет всем  :Smile3: , зовут меня Виталий, живу я в славном городе Воронеже, работаю торговым представителем, всегда стараюсь держаться на позитивной волне, о себе : творческий, весёлый, целеустремлённый, так получилось что один раз попросил лучший друг провести его свадьбу, готовился как сейчас помню 1,5 месяца-старался набирал информации тосты и таки провёл эту свадьбу руки дрожали, голос то же НО услышал столько благодарностей в свой адрес и после этого провёл юбилей у мамы, а там уже стали приглашать за деньги. У меня Высшее Экономическое образование. И вот теперь очень рад попасть на данный форум и заручиться поддержкой замечательных людей как вы дорогие Коллеги, обещаю быть полезным на форуме и нести только позитиффффф  :Derisive:

----------


## Marfa-01

Приветик всем!!! Молодец Виталий, что не струхнул и провёл свадьбу, чего не могу сказать о себе,,,хочу начать с дня рождения или ещё какого-нибудь праздника - поскромнее,,,а вообще немного жаль, что отказалась... тамада был ужасно скучен,- не побоюсь сказать, что свадьба прошла хорошо благодаря моим песням, восточным танцам и тостам....

----------


## Гульнарка-татарка

Всем привет! Меня зовут Гульнара, я из Башкирии. По специальности я учитель физкультуры, но работаю организатором. Музыкального образования нет, так как отсутствует голос(в общем петь не умею), но музыку чувствую отлично и для мероприятий подбираю её сама.Проведением мероприятий же увлекаюсь со школьных лет(с того же возраста нахожусь на сцене), а серьёзно взялась лет в 17.

----------


## Sолнце

Доброй ночи всем, кто еще не спит!!! Я - Ирина, 40 лет, работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, а еще я по профессии - мама - 20 лет стажа. У меня замечательная дочь Маринка.  Образование высшее педагогическое (учитель украинского языка и лит-ры), воспитатель дошкольного учреждения и музыкальная школа по классу фо-но. В старших классах на сцене бывала частенько, играла в ВИА на синтезаторе, а сейчас иногда выступаем с детками на разных конкурсах. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Оксана198?

Всем форумчанам доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Оксана, 24 года, по специальности - бухгалтер. Но дух творчества и желание чем-то удивлять - неотъемлемая часть меня. Все мои школьные годы неразделимы от фольклорного коллектива "Журавинка". Была участницей с самого его создания, затем защитились на образцовый, но жизнь меня закинула в Витебск на ПМЖ... На данный момент я не являюсь профессиональной тамадой, праздники провожу только для близких людей. За плечами - 2 свадьбы сестер мужа и ежемесячное проведение дня именинника в детском доме нашего города. Впереди - наша деревянная свадьба и юбилейные дни рождения в нашей семье.  
Этот форум нашла через поисковик. Была приятно удивлена. Интернетом владею давно, а вот о существовании данного форума не знала. Считаю его великолепной задумкой администратора, а главное, что она воплотилась в жизнь и форум стал домом для тысячи творческих людей со всех стран мира! Ну, а про то количество информации, хранящейся на форуме и говорить не нужно, ее нужно читать.... что я и делаю уже 2-ой день подряд! Спасибо!

----------


## MilaK

Привет, зовут Мила (не Людмила, а Мила, можно Милка, родители скреативничали и назвали Эмилией). Работала в университете, а сейчас пытаюсь заняться тем чем всю жизнь мечтала заниматься - творчеством, только им родимым :) Образование - педагогическое, музыкальное образование тоже есть, 8 лет в страшном заведении под названием музыкальная школа. Ну не хотела я учить сольфеджио, хотела рисовать небо, лестницу, воробьев, лужи. И на сцене я не выступаю - сестренка выступает она талант.
Вроде бы все пункты выполнила!? :) Всем привет еще раз

----------


## на-тал-ка

Всем привет. Меня зовут Наталья. Потихоньку обживаюсь на форуме. Да что там обживаюсь -пропадаю я тут. И греет не только обилие информации, но и теплая атмосфера, за что спасибо всем.  Свадьбы и юбилем  провожу уже 5 лет. А до этого практически лет 15 писала сценарии для всяческих школьных праздников и организовывала их. Юморины, КВНы, выпусные, концертные программы получались, и это приносило огромное удовольствие. Это вселило уверенность и стало базой для моей теперешней деятельности.  Еще  с удовольсвим рисую батик ,сама шью и изготовляю весь реквизит. Просто люблю творить. А образование у меня чисто академическое -Харьковский Государственный университет, любимая альма-матер.

----------


## vika_zar

Добрый день!
Меня зовут Зарицкая Виктория. Замужем, есть красавица и умница дочка Каринка, которой 4 годика. 
Я закончила педагогический университет, получила образование учителя математики и информатики. Сейчас работаю специалистом отдела учета.
С 20 лет пишу сценарии, провожу праздники. Очень нравится эта работа. Я - творческий человек, не могу просто так сидеть. Шью, вяжу, плету деревья и цветы из бисера - это мое хобби.

----------


## irina_ivanovna

Здравсвуйте,форумчаны!Я Ирина с Украины.Работаю музруководителем в детском саду 22 года.Мне работа очень нравиться,потому что люблю детей,люблю выдумывать что-то новое и в результате,тоисть на празднике,наблюдать за детьми и их родителями,а именно ,за ихними улыбками.

----------


## swetulya

Разрешите представиться 
1. Имя - Светлана
2. Работа - детский сад, заместитель заведующего (если угодно - методист)
3. Образование - педколледж (воспитатель), сейчас 4 курс института (менеджмент)
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) - нет, но слух и голос есть ))   петь люблю
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) - не на сцене, но бывает пою соло или с детской подпевкой на детских и взрослых праздниках в садике. Мечта - спеть перед большой аудиторией (в масштабах нашего города), и что, наверное вообще нереально - петь профессионально, в смысле качества вокала, а не в смысле профессии и работы.

Да и вообще о себе: хобби - вышивка крестом и всякое рукоделие; цветы комнатные, аквариум.

----------


## Лис

Здравствуйте!!! Я Ольга с Ульяновской области. Работаю руководителем по физической культуре в детском саду, стаж уже 27 лет из них 15 лет была воспитателем. Конечно с детьми работать интересно и увлекательно - это моё!!! О себе: со слов коллег - творческая личность, занимаюсь цветоводством ( комнатные и садовые), люблю петь и танцевать, а больше всего я люблю путешествовать.

----------


## Венчик

Привет всем! 1. Меня зовут Венера
2. Работаю начальником ОТК
3. Высшее
4. Начальная муз.школа
5. Веду свадьбы, юбилеи и т.д - нравится делать праздники!

----------


## Janasis

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Яна. Я живу в Крыму. Чуть больше года назад открыла в родном городе частную танцевальную студию, а значит - по профессии директор, бухгалтер, юрист, завхоз, методист, психолог и массовик-затейник в одном лице. Образование к нынешней работе отношения не имеет. "Выступаю" часто перед родным коллективом педагогов и родителей. Работу люблю, работой живу, работой дышу. Моя студия отвечает мне взаимностью.

----------


## Татка Натка

С реверансом - представляюсь: Племяшова Наталья, Россия, Омск
Профессия:  Ведущая праздничных мероприятий
Образование:
1 высшее – художник оформитель ОГПУ
2 высшее – специалист по рекламе ОмГТУ
Дополнительное образование - музыкальное
Со школьных лет – бессменная ведущая всех мероприятий школьного, университетского масштаба. Лично создавала сценарии, прописывала подводки, стихотворные завязки и пр.
Начало профессиональной деятельности – 2000г – организация новогодних праздников.
Первая проведенная свадьба – 2002год. Опыт оказался удачным (не побили…) и было принято решение развиваться в этом направлении.
Лауреат городских и областных конкурсов творчества, обладатель нескольких свидетельств интеллектуальной собственности, дипломант 1 степени конкурса авторской песни (поэтическое творчество).
Вот такая я молодчинка! Похвастушки в сторону - готова учиться у форумчан, набираться ума-разума, с готовностью приму критику :Derisive: 
Наработки есть, все проверенные и рабочие, выложу в разделе нас, чайников со свистком! :Aga:

----------


## Краска

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Анна, мне 34 года, живу в Калужской области. Закончила Калужское музыкальное училище в 96г., только через 10 лет пошла работать в ДШИ преподавателем вокала и хора. Сейчас пригласили в СОШ. Как оказалось, работа с детьми - это сказка. Имею своих 5 детей.  Один сыночек и...............четверо дочек!

----------


## Nyanko

Приветствую всех!
1. Ксения
2. учитель музыки
3. на данный момент - 5 курс МГПУ музыкально-педагогический факультет
4. музыкальная школа по классу фортепьяно/гитара/вокал
5. выступаю с разной периодичностью: в университете и на с ним связанных фестивалях с хором или за роялем, либо вообще с песнями-плясками на капустниках и прочем; на различных фестивалях, выставках и где захочется со своей шоу-группой танцую и иногда пою  :Blush2:

----------


## Сашенция

Добрый день всем!  Меня зовут Александра, живу на Украине, в Одессе. Работаю воспитателем в детском саду уже 20 лет. Окончила педучилище и филфак Университета.Муз. образования нет. Моя дочка сейчас закончила 9 класс и поступила в это же училище на учителя начальных классов. Она уже успела закончить школу искусств по классам скрипки и хореографии. Надеюсь, что на сайте мы почерпнем много нужного материала для учебы и работы.

----------


## lencom2007

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам! меня зовут Елена Александровна, или просто Лена. закончила КемГУКИ по специальности менеджер досуга, ИП, веду театральный кружек в детском саду. люблю радовать детей развлекательными, игровыми, конкурсными программами, увлекаюсь шитьем ростовых кукол , муз. образования не имею, но петь очень люблю. замужем, сыну 14 лет. на Форум попала по подсказке сестренки, она тоже как я тамада. я многому хочу научится общаясь на форуме, хотелось бы найти новых друзей, а о идеях я молчу, тут их конечно очень много. спасибо всем кто делится своими наработками и сокровищами, поверьте они как спасательный круг, спасибо всем !!!

----------


## Симонайть

Здравствуйте, позвольте присоединиться:
1. Наталья;
2. Работаю я юристом, а в выходные дни - ведущей праздников. Есть опыт написания сценариев и проведения концертов;
3. Образования 2 высших: юридическое и экономика;
4. Музыкального образования нет.
5.На сцене выступаю нередко, но чаще провожу торжества для узких компаний (свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы и т.д. )

----------


## zovalera

1. Валерий
2. Работаю звукооператором (DJ)
3. Три года учился в музыкальной школе - гитара
4. Можно сказать живу возле сцены........)))

----------


## Валентина78

Разрешите представиться!
Валентина.
Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду 35 лет.
Образование: пед.училище дошкольное отделение + музыкальная школа (фа-но).
Вырастила и воспитала двух замечательных сыновей, а сейчас помогаю растить  трех внуков, без отрыва от любимой работы.
Рада знакомству с творческими людьми. ФОРУМ просто замечательный!

----------


## valiavalka

Здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Валентина.В этом году я начала заниматься оформлением воздушными шарами. Хотелось у вас на форуме подружиться с мастерами и научиться многому у них .Форум очень интересный !!!

----------


## волшебная фея

доброго всем вечера зовут меня Ольга я сегодня первый день на сайте .Я из города Энгельса Саратовской области  занимаюсь проведением свадеб, банкетов и тд , детских праздников , съемкой фото и видео , преподаю в театральной студии , по профессия я актриса театра и кино режиссер , оператор, а по второй юрист , мне 32 года  замужем у меня прекраная семья муж Евгений и дочька Ангелиночка

----------


## Natali Nsk

Здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Наталья. Я из Новосибирска. Работаю музыкальным руководителем. А еще делаю детские фонограммы, некоторые из них есть и на этом форуме. Хотелось бы влиться в ваш дружный коллектив, чтобы обмениваться опытом и музыкальным материалом.

----------


## svoya

Я  Аня,муз .рук.из Архангельска.Надеюсь,что скоро привыкну,научусь  пользоваться правильно материалом и поделюсь своим нароботками.

----------


## PAN

> Я Аня,муз .рук.из Архангельска.Надеюсь,что скоро привыкну,научусь пользоваться правильно


Еще вместо фоноклавы реальное фото лица на аватар поставишь - и ваще будет то, что надо... :Grin:

----------


## afgalka

день добрый, из подмосковья..
живу и работаю в г.Электросталь, занимаюсь корпаративным досугом, мероприятиями для детей работников предприятия, сотрудничаю со школами города и праздничными агенствами подмосковья, вопринимаю это как лучший отдых)) :Yahoo:

----------


## Юлія75

Здравствуйте всем! Меня зовут Юлия, я из Украины, харьковская область. Мне 36 лет, с этого учебного года работаю музработником в детском саду. До этого был перерыв в музыкально-педагогической деятельности в 10 лет ( начинала свою трудовую деятельность тоже музработником в детском саду, куда пришла сразу после школы, - тогда отработала, с перерывом на учёбу и декрет, 9 лет). Образование высшее, дошкольно-музыкальное. Больше склоняюсь к танцевальной деятельности, есть мечта выступить со своими детишками на каком-нибудь конкурсе. Очень интересуюсь хорошей ритмичной музыкой, красивыми движениями для деток, люблю сидеть в Ютьюбе и смотреть детские танцы, кое-что использую в работе. Наработок пока у меня очень мало, нет ни сборников, ни наработок предыдущего музработника. Начинаю все с пустого места. Все, что есть, беру из интернета. Через 4 дня буду проводить свой первый утренник после долгого перерыва. Очень переживаю.

----------


## юляшка1979

И еще раз здравствуйте. Живу в Минске, служу в Белорусском Государственном Молодежном Театре, образование высшее (БАИ), а так же среднее -специальное, после 11 классов окончила Гродненское училище Искусств, по специальности организатор культурно-досуговой деятельности, зарабатываю проведением семейных праздников.

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

здравствуйте! я с родины Сергея Есенина!кроме организации праздничных мероприятий занимаюсь аэродизайном!

----------


## Orizstudio

> *korolek*:
>  1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
> Оригинал и начало темы здесь.


Всем привет!!!!!
1. Меня зовут Елена) 22 года
2. Работа...у меня 2 работы) В первой половине дня я - учитель в лицее; после обеда - становлюсь event-менеджером, ведущей, вокалисткой....))))
3. Образование - высшее) специалист по работе с молодежью
4. Муз.школа - класс фортепиано
5. Регулярно выступаю на сцене))) 

Вот как-то так)))

----------


## Lady_Daria

Всем привет=)

1. Меня зовут Петропавлова Дарья Андреевна, на данный момент мне 21.
2. Я студентка, учусь на графического дизайнера по направлению искусство.
3. Образование в процессе=)
4. Муз образования нет - когда-то лет 10 назад года полтора проучилась в муз.школе, но почти все кроме вокала прогуливала=)
5. Выступаю, уже лет 10 как выступаю... самый большой перерыв за это время был 1 раз 1 год, за это время выступала в вокальных ансамлях, но никогда не бросала сольные выступления. Уменя была своя рок-группа, которую я после 2 лет существования распустила, с ней кстати учавствовала в международном рокфестивале. Сама сольно победила на фестивалаве в номинации лучший женский вокал, хотя впринципе участвовала там ради опыта=) Немного подрабатывала вокалом - на сборных концертах пела по одной, по две песни. Работала на разные залы (от 150-ти до 2000 человек), на оупенэирах.  Сейчас решила   потихоньку браться за ум и начинать нормально заниматься музыкой, вливаться в концертный график, позже может записать демо. 
А еще, наверное, главное мое достоинство как вокалиста  в том, что я пою о том, во что верю и верю в то, о чем пою=)

Я не совсем похожа на человека моих лет: некоторые мои черты характера заставляют окружающих сделать вывод, что я старше, другие же указывают на то, что в душе я все еще ребенок. Такую разносторонность моего «я», я нахожу положительной, так как скучать благодаря ей приходится крайне редко. 
 Я жизнерадостный и целеустремлённый человек. Я всегда в поиске. Мне тяжело усидеть долго на одном месте - я очень активная и у меня много интересов. Среди них: искусство, фотография, вокал и музыка вообще, изучение немецкого языка, борьба за сохранение окружающей среды. Очень много своего времени я посвящаю самосовершенствованию, работе над собой. В любом деле, за которое я берусь, я пытаюсь достичь если не максимальных результатов, то стабильного прогресса. Никогда не останавливаюсь, достигая цели - иду дальше...

 А вообще, лучше всего меня можно узнать, непосредственно при общении, которое тоже является одним из моих любимых занятий, ведь кому же не интересно общаться с интересными людьми?;)

П.С. Если кому инетересно вот видео с моим выступлением, правда еще за 2008й год, но другого пока в инете не имеется=)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-bUFa9Uf20

----------


## тутуся

Привет всем! меня зовут Наталья, мне 33 года, работаю 11 лет музыкальным руководителем. Пишу песни и стихи для детей, с удовольствием поделюсь опытом, также придумываю сценарии, танцы, веду кружок хореографии и вокала. очень хочу подружиться с коллегами и творческими людьми, очень люблю общаться, хоть ужасно не хватает времени , т.к. воспитываю троих детей и находясь в декретном отпуске с удовольствием работаю. очень буду рада познакомиться.

----------


## ZuMaSik

Здравствуйте!!! 
Меня зовут Марина, мне 30 лет, работаю Монтессори педагогом в детском развивающем клубе в Подмосковье.
Образование высшее педагогическое.
Сейчас занялась освоением фортепиано, раньше могла играть только по слуху (хочется играть на инструменте по нотам).
Воспитываю дочку, которая пошла уже в музшколу на хоровое отделение с фортепиано (что мне тоже помогает в изучении инструмента - учусь вместе с дочкой).
Сайт оказывал и оказывает мне неоценимую помощь в работе (одна голова хорошо, а несколько лучше), 
Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество.

----------


## svetla-savi

Здравствуйте я С.В. так меня зовут коллеги и дети, дома я Светик. Работаю директором дома культуры. По образованию режиссёр.  В компе и паутине "чайник" но надеюсь овладеть этими просторами коммуникации. Клянусь вносить посильный вклад в это благородное дело " культура" и  "досуг" :flower:

----------


## Ирма38

Доброго всем времени суток! Меня зовут Орлова Ирина. Мне 41 год. Живу на Украине в г. Днепропетровске. Работаю...поваром в больнице.  Музыкального образования не имею, но больше меня расстраивает что не могу петь, не умею и со слухом не очень, так жаль.... Провожу в основном юбилеи у родных, друзей, сотрудников. Ваш форум оказал огромную помощь и поддержку на очередном юбилее. И почему я вас раньше не нашла? ))) Всем вам удачи и процветания в вашем не легком труде!  :Kez 09:  :Kez 09:  :Kez 09:

----------


## Серебряночка

Всем доброго дня!
Меня зовут Екатерина. Закончила экономический университет, поработала 2 года по своей специальности (экономист-менеджер). Сейчас нахожусь в отпуске по уходу за ребеночком, а после отпуска планирую сменить профессию))) Во время учебы занималась самодеятельностью, подрабатывала с тамадой в качестве вокалистки. Поэтому моя прежняя работа совсем не вдохновляла меня, и сейчас собираю,сочиняю материал для проведеня праздников. Планирую и мужа затянуть в это дело (посадить за пульт)))). Люблю играть на гитаре и заниматься спортом (дзюдо, туризм)
Верю, что "дорогу осилит идущий..." 
Всем удачи в делах!

----------


## Екатерина_Док

Меня зовут Екатерина. Работаю в школе искусств и еще руководитель детского хореографического ансамбля. Закончила пед колледж . Порой выступаю с основным составом и сольно случается).

----------


## angela1122

ВСЕМ доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Анжелика! Муз. образования нет, и слуха к сожалению тоже, но это не мешает мне в организации  веселейших мероприятий потому что  мне это безумно нравится!

----------


## оксана К

Всем здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ксюша. Работаю воспитателем в детском саду.Закончила педагогический институт по специальности учитель начальных классов. К сожалению музыкального образования нет. Очень нравится вести праздники. Благодаря вашему форуму подчерпнула много идей. Большое всем спасибо!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wolfy48

Здравствуйте! Очень приятно присутствовать на форуме, где собирается такое количество талантливейших людей! Немного о себе. Меня зовут Татьяна Власова, мне 25 лет. Родилась  в г. Тамбове, там же закончила университет, по специальности - преподаватель русского языка и литературы. Пока была студенткой, участвовала в постановках любительского театра 9в том числе как режиссер). После учебы переехала в Липецк, здесь занимаюсь проведением свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов, детских праздников. Собираюсь получить профессию режиссера. Музыкального образования нет, голоса, похоже, тоже... Но пока справлялась и так. Надеюсь, в дальнейшем отсутстввие музыкальных талантов тоже не помешает работе. Замужем, муж - ди-джей. Дочке 3 года. Вот и все, кажется.

----------


## cveta-58

Сколько себя помню, то всегда что-то проводила и организовывала. Даже в детстве были и новогодние утренники и летние развлечения для моих соседей. А в деревне у бабушки организовывала концерты силами детей. Бабули всегда этого ждали. Вот и результат: окончила музыкальную школу, училише и  институт культуры. Работала во Дворце культуры. а сейчас в школе - учитель музыки и ритмики. а так же педагог-организатор. времени свободного не хватает: всегда в поиске и творчестве. Зовут меня Светлана Борисовна.

----------


## Карпуша

Всем здравствуйте! занимаюсь проведением праздников 8 лет, обожаю свою работу, в этом вся моя жизнь!

----------


## Irina58

добрый вечер!!!Зовут ирина!!работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском доме 30 лет.спасибо всем,кто щедро делится своими наработками.я плохо владею компьютером,чайник вообщем.готовлюсь к новому году,и маюсь с экологическим сценарием.в феврале конкурс!!!хочу взять актуальную тему:экология жилища,влияние бытовых приборов на здоровье человека.Может кто то работал по этой теме?Подумаем вместе!!!сколько мне лет,не скажу!многовато уже!всем удачи и чтоб все получалось!!!!Где ставить спасибо не знаю,но спасибо всем большое,администрации форума отдельное спасибо,прекрасный форум.но почему то кое куда меня не пускают((((

----------


## Беди

Всем привет!
Меня зовут Альбина.
Музыкальный руководитель в детском саду.
Высшее педагогическое образование.
Сцена в прошлом, если не считать детский сад. )))

----------


## Domis

Привет всем! Меня зовут Светлана! Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду и учителем музыки в школе. Живу в городе Орске.Сейчас самая работа по подготовке и проведению Новогодних утренников. Вот проведу,по-свободнее будет! А вас всех с Наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## Сапият

Привет всем!!!!!! Меня зовут Анастасия!!! Проживаю в Северной- Осетии город Моздок. Моя профессия одна из самых замечательных- музыкальный руководитель детского сада.Очень рада, что нашла такой замечательный сайт, хотелось бы пожелать  создателям удачи, творческих успехов!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Добрый вечер, а может быть день. Живу на Дальнем Востоке, разница во времени 7 часов.Работаю музыкальным руководителем  уже 30 лет, из них 5 лет на пенсии, но продолжаю трудиться. Зовут меня Татьяной Михайловной.Конечно же несколько аттестаций, защита опыта работы по здоровьесберегающему компоненту. Лет 5-6 провожу логоритмику в д/с, работала по Карлу Орфу, была на семинаре по "Ладушкам" у самих издателей,теперь использую их наработки в своей работе. Много лет приходилось  искать любые источники, чтобы внести в работу новый танец, песню, игру, придумывать что-то новое самой. А сейчас, красота, общайся со всеми коллегами, обменивайся информацией! И все довольны!
Вот только компьютер в стадии освоения, но, желание есть - справлюсь.

----------


## буссоница

Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги! Меня зовут Тамара. Мне 56 лет.Живу и работаю в Ленинградской области-город Гатчина. Работаю в детском саду. Образование музыкально-педагогическое. Выступаю со своими детьми из детского сада.Принимаем участие  в различных конкурсах-"Радуга талантов"."Звёздный дождь". Сама не выступаю на сцене. У меня два сына  30 и 25 лет.

----------


## juliko

1. Юлиана
2. Учитель музыки, музрук.
3. Высшее
4. Училище культуры и Музпед.
5. -

----------


## kaznarina

Но своего сообщения тут не нашла, так что пишусь.

1. Ирина
2. учитель музыки в средней школе, музрук, тамадим
3. высшее детский психолог
4. музшкола ф-но, гитарная самоучка
5. а как же, регулярно
живу на берегу реки Урал в казачьем селе Илек. Земляки, привет! :Smile3:

----------


## Евгения Гордеева

Здравствуйте, все! Меня зовут Евгения!Живу и работаю в г. Алматы музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.Девочки, нам всем надо медали давать за мужество, творчество, самоотдачу и мн.другое.Наш труд огромный и в тоже время мало замечаем, особенно родителями. Мне моя работа очень нравится- нравиться работать с детками, проводить праздники, часто проводим и мероприятия для взрослых.Было время у меня была загвоздка с материалом на каз.яз., но благодаря форуму наших муз.руков - кое что сдвинулось.Спасибо всем огромное за бесценный материал.

----------


## АНАСТАСИЯ)))

Привет всем, меня зовут Анастасия. Музыкальное образование есть, 7 лет музыкальной школы по классу фо-но и 4 года в педагогическом колледже  " Учитель музыки и музыкальный руководитель в детском саду" Работаю только пол года музыкальным руководителем в детском саду).

----------


## Априори

Всем привет! меня зовут Ольга, занимаюсь организацией детских праздников. Образование экономическое, творческого нет. Сама не выступаю, в основном сотрудничаю со студентами академии культуры и искусств. Мое дело найти заказы и организовать работу :Smile3: , а аниматоры детей радуют!

----------


## igo

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья, музыкальный руководитель в детском саду. К огромному сожалению плохо владею компьютерной технологией, но очень хочу научиться. Ваш форум интересный и познавательный, только таким "чайникам" как я бывает нелегко.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет всем. Меня зовут Ольга. Мне 32 года. С 9-го класса пела в хоре. В настоящее время- инструктор по йоге и конечно же ведущая. Сейчас опять беру уроки профессоинального вокала. Имею дочь- Катюшку- 8 лет.

----------


## viola-77

Привет. Меня зовут Валентина, закончила муз.училище (Украина, Херсон), через месяц начну работать музруком в детском саду, сейчас усиленно учу методику преподавания.

----------


## Татьяна-Соло

Приветик всем!
Я Татьяна.
Работаю в школе искусств преподавателем народного пения.
Образование высшее. 
Закончила музыкальную школу, училище и университет культуры и искусств.
На сцене лично (уже) не выступаю - только учеников готовлю к выступлению.

----------


## Павлова Я

Доброго всем дня)))
меня зовут Оля. Мне 27 лет, образование высшее экономическое (пока непригодившееся). Училась 2 года в муз. школе по классу домра, потом аккордеон, но тоже не доучилась из-за нелюбви к сольфеджио.

----------


## Черкашина Анна

1.16 лет педагог-организатор: школа в Крыму, детский дом на Севере.
2. Закончила Симферопольский государственный университет,педагог.Но всю жизнь на сцене: театральный и танцевальный кружки.
3 Муз.школа, класс фортепиано.
4. Сейчас я веду праздники для детей и взрослых. Тамадовствую, так сказать...

----------


## gaberlisa

Всем здравия и хорошего настроения! Меня зовут Ольга Паначева, мне 53 года. Стаж в культуре с 5-ти лет. Первая роль - Снегурочка, т.к. я родилась 1 января. С тех пор сцена- моя жизнь. По образованию детский режиссер. В настоящее время - режиссер народного театра при сельском Доме культуры. Живу на Кубани.Как и все работники культуры боремся с текущими трудностями как то - маленькая зарплата, нехватка бюджета и т.д. и т.п. Уже более 20 лет провожу свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы,детские праздники.Работаю в паре с мужем, он музыкант.

----------


## Lisanna

Доброго всем времени суток!
1. Я - Елизавета. 
2. Работаю ведущей на свадьбах, юбилеях, корпоративах, остальное время посвящаю семье. 
3. Образование высшее гуманитарное (НГТУ).
4.Музыкального образования нет, к сожалению, хоть и очень хотела в детстве...
5. На сцене - почти каждую неделю по два раза провожу праздники, очень  люблю свою работу и своих клиентов!

----------


## sofi stone

Привет я София, 25 лет. Работаю ведущей на свадьбах.

----------


## somate-2007

Добрый день всем, будем знакомы.
Зовут: Ксения
Ник: somate-2007
30 лет
Живу и работаю в Москве
На данном этапе руковожу собственным маленьким агентством по организации праздника.
Являюсь не только руководителем, но и действующим оформителем и ведущей.
Музыкальное образование имею(но среднестатистическое, то есть музыкальная школа)
Высших образований аж два)

----------


## Куцаева

Дбрый вечер!!!!
Меня зовут ВИКА
Работаю аниматором, ведущей на детских праздниках)
Образование -высшее,экономическое
5 классов по форте-но, год училась играть на скрипке, 4 года хореографии,- творческая личность))
Работаю недавно, можно сказать новенькая в этой сфере.))

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

Всем доброго времени суток!
1.Светлана Абрамович
2.Музыкальный руководитель центра развития ребенка  до  1996- 2002г. с 2002-2007 руководитель детской театральной студии  "Каприз".г.Тюмень 
3. ТГИИиК (институт искусств) концертное исполнительство (баян), руководитель оркестра  народных инструментов, концертмейстер.1990-1996г.
    ТГСХА (экономики и финансов) экономист 1996-2002г.(ни дня по специальности)
    организатор и ведущая праздничных мероприятий с 1978-2012. - (все началось с роли снегурочки в д/с в 3 года, любимое дело не сможет заменить 
    ни   одну интересную работу, скорее выместит ее, так и случилось со мной, пыталась совмещать работу и ведение праздников, 
    короче это невозможно. теперь на вопрос .."где ты работаешь?" я отвечаю: .. "я не  работаю, я занимаюсь любимым делом).."  
4. Музыкант до мозга костей.
5. Сольников не устраиваю, но с удовольствием пою и играю для слушателей.

----------


## cozyG

1. Меня зовут Вероника
2. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.
3-4. 7 лет музыкальной школы по классу ф-но, педагогический колледж, муз.отд. и пед.университет опять-же музыка!
5. не выступаю, но для себя попеть очень люблю!

спасибо всем!!

----------


## Я&нина

1. Нина
2. педагог-организатор, учитель технологии
3. педагогическое ЧГПУ
4. муз.образ. -нет, но пою в вокальной группе учителей)))))))))
5. выступаю по должности на сцене почти каждый день, провожу и поселковые мероприятия: Парад близнецов,карнавал к 100 летию поселка, активно участвую в конкурсах 3 место в районном "Педагог года", миссис Женственность 2011 и т.д.
6. Хобби: проведение различных праздников(юбилеи, свадьбы)

----------


## Lenushka

Всем добрый вечер! Меня зовут Елена. По образованию я психолог, работаю в детском саду. по натуре очень активный, общительный, артистичный человек. Поэтому ведущие роли персонажей на утренниках - мои. Это и натолкнуло меня на мысль о возможности организации и проведения детских праздников (благо опыт общения с детьми есть). Есть также музыкальное образование (муз. школа поклассу фортепиано и муз. студия по классу гитары). А ещё я счастливая мама: у меня дочка и сын!

----------


## ---your---

Всем привет! Зовут меня Дарья.
Закончила ВЕНМЕХ, работаю инженером-программистом.
Музыкального образования нет. 
Люблю устраивать сюрпризы и конкурсы в компаниях и участвовать конечно тоже! Еще немного пою и танцую, но пока только для себя =).

----------


## sekretsmile

привет из г. Ровно)) очень хороший сайт...

----------


## sekretsmile

:Ok:

----------


## Иоанна

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Инна. С недавнего времени работаю в детском саду муз.работником. Образование высшее актерское. На ф-но играю с раннего детства, закончила муз.школу.

----------


## ole-korsak

Олеся, живу и работаю в маленьком городке под названием Орск.
Работаю в образовании, педагог-организатор, по совместительству ведущая праздников.
образование? можно считать что уже высшее. так как учусь и скоро уже совсем скоро я получу диплом.
благодаря этому музыкальному образованию я и начала свою творческую деятельность.закончила муз.школу, и Рудненское музыкальное училище. 
по роду своей работе - выступаю очень часто - ведущей концертов. но не пою и в группах не состою. так как физически не хватает времени, хотя в свое время была клавишницей.

----------


## Лариса К

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Лариса! Родилась на Урале..Переехала и живу в Краснодарском крае на Азовском море. По образованию учитель музыки в школе, закончила музыкально-педагогический колледж.  Работаю музыкальнвм руководителем в детском саду 11 лет. Учусь на 4 курсе - факультет педагогика-психология. 
КАЖДЫМ ДНЁМ
ЖЕЛАЮ НАСЛАЖДАТЬСЯ
МНОГО ДОЛГИХ И СЧАСТЛИВЫХ ЛЕТ!
И ОТКРЫТО ЖИЗНИ УЛЫБАТЬСЯ,
ЧТОБЫ УЛЫБАЛАСЬ ЖИЗНЬ В ОТВЕТ!

----------


## Елена Ильина

Зовут Елена, работаю в Доме культуры, лауреат всевозможных конкурсов вокалистов. Ведущая развлекательных программ: от свадеб до детский праздников. Занимаюсь вокалом с детьми. По образованию вообще агроном. Курсы английского и французского в ЕШКО, менеджер по кадрам и зарплате. 
Опыт в сфере праздников 12 лет. Сейчас в декрете, поэтому пока только провожу свадьбы и т.д. и занимаюсь с детьми. Осенью выхожу на основную работу.

----------


## Каверина

Меня зовут Ольга. Живу и работаю в Воронежской области и Воронеже. Свадьбами и юбилеями занимаюсь очень давно. По образованию - журналист-телевизионщик. Сейчас работаю в пресс-службе местного отдела МВД, а раньше отработала 17 лет на ТВ.
Кроме того, что веду праздники, занимаюсь и видеосъемкой.
Приятно, что на этом форуме уже встретила знакомых.

----------


## Григорьева Ирина

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ирина. Живу в Новгородской области. По образованию учитель-дефектолог, работаю в детском саду воспитателем, принимаю активное участие в жизни коллектива, люблю участвовать в детских праздниках. Пробовала свои силы в проведении юбилеев, но опыт пока не большой.

----------


## gargalik

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Галина. Днем работаю в детском саду, муз. руководителем, по вечерам пою в ресторане.

----------


## Лорушка

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Лариса, я из Челябинска. Образование высшее, в юности работала в Артеке, в институте получила доп. профессию в школе вожатых, работаю учителем, профессия эта тоже творческая, стремлюсь, чтобы и на уроках у нас бывали праздники. С удовольствием провожу праздники для семьи и друзей, ну и школьные мероприятия. Сейчас в декретном отпуске, воспитываю сынишку.

----------


## Жоржетта Ми

..

----------


## Жоржетта Ми

Доброго времени суток. Я из города-героя Смоленск. Закончила Смоленский Государственный Институт Искусств. С детства учавствовала во всех театральных постановках, театрализованных представлениях. По окончании института актриса театра миниатюр, актриса ТЮЗа (пока не закрыли) 5 лет занимаюсь  со студентами воспитательной работой. Создаем праздники и сами учавствуем во всем что можно и даже не очень.Питаюсь их энергетикой. В данный момент ТАМ я в отпуске по уходу за ребенком. Но все что связано с организацией и проведением праздников выполняю в полной мере.

----------


## Olegin3442

Олег, работаю звукорежиссером в театре, заканчиваю академию искусств, закончил музыкальную школу и колледж искусств по классу аккордеона.

----------


## i_kirichok

Добрый день! Меня зовут Ирина! Я воспитатель из Полтавы. Очень рада присоединиться к коллегам!

----------


## KissKsu

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Давайте знакомиться. Меня зовут Оксана, я из Харькова. Работаю хореографом в детском саду более 12 лет. Я автор дополнительной парциальной программы по хореографии «Прекрасный мир танца» для детей раннего и дошкольного возраста (1,5-6(7) лет). Програма утверждена в Харьковской академии непрерывного образования и награждена Дипломом ІІ степени на Харьковской обласной выставке-презентации педагогических идей и технологий. Данная программа издана. Кого интересует возможность ее преобретения, всегда буду рада помочь. Хочу пожелать всем творческих успехов и отличного настроения!

----------


## Milka-Queen

Доброго времени суток! так как новичок, пожалуй нужно каким то образом перебороть "суперскромность" и представиться:-)
Зовут меня Юлия, родом из Барнаула, с 98 года живу в Германии, в ярком, уютном городке под названием Аален.
Профессия... вот тут сложнее:-)) ну наверное в первую очередь мама двух замечательных принцесс и "Супер Жена":-)) по крайней мере так говорит мой муж, оспаривать не буду, слишком уж приятно:-) Я руковожу сервисом по организации торжественных мероприятий, специализация интернациональные свадьбы и корпоративы. Планировщик, ведущая, переводчик, певица, ну и конечно супер автомат по удалению квртирной грязи:-)

----------


## Elvis1977

ФИО - Илья Киселев
Работа - ЦКОО ВМФ РФ (Центральный Концертный Образцовый Оркестр ВМФ России им Н.А.Римского-Корсакова), певчий в храме Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы, что в Черкизово, педагог в Клубе Юных Моряков им. адмирала Жильцова
Образование - МГУКИ по классу академический вокал + муз.школа по баяну

----------


## Владимир Марченко

Не помню, писал о себе или нет, в последнее время забегался)))

1. Владимир, можно Володя
2. Звукорежиссёр оркестра УФСИН по Тульской области, предприниматель (техническое обслуживание и ремонт музыкальной техники)
3. ПТУ, радиомонтажник
4. Муз.образование - курсы классической гитары (1 год - дальше армия) сейчас доучиваюсь на работе.
5. Пою, вспоминаю, как держать в руках гитару))

Да и вообще кто что о себе хочет написать - может писать здесь:):):):):)

Оригинал и начало темы здесь.[/QUOTE]

----------


## nilena

Привет, самые креативные, удивительные, а главное талантливые пользователи необъятной социальной сети. 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Имя мое - Лена. По образованию - экономист, по призванию - артист!  6 лет работаю ведущей на городском радио. Веду программы в прямом эфире, читаю гороскопы, выдаю информацию о погоде.... Кроме того занимаюсь изготовлением рекламных роликов. О том, как стала тамадой - история отдельная! Профессионалом себя не считаю, каждому заказу на проведение свадьбы и т.д. радуюсь как ребенок! Потому что, чертовски люблю эту работу!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  Конечно не более, чем свою семью -  отзывчивых родителей, мужа и дочечку!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ekatsy

Екатерина, 21 год. 10 лет в общей сложности в театральном искусстве. Когда-то сама занималась в театральной школе, затем отучилась на руководителя театральных коллективов, преподавателя театральных дисциплин. Второй год работаю в Детско - Юношеском центре у нас в городе. Я и педагог дополнительного образования, и педагог - организатор, и режиссер - постановщик, и ведущая) Судя по недавним победам на конкурсах проф. мастерства наверное можно сказать, что уже профессионал :)

----------


## danil.axenov

Всем доброго времени суток!)
Зовут меня Данил. Мне 23 года. Оч долгое время работал педагогом-организатором в школе.
Теперь являюсь специалистом отдела по молодежной политике, физической культуре и спорту администрации района.
С радостью готов поделиться своими идеями и конечно почерпнуть для себя что-то новое!)

----------


## molodoychelovek

Меня зовут Александр, мне 32.
Образование среднее. Так же учился на режиссёра эстрады и массовых зрелищ в Киеве потом на актёра-кукольника в Харькове,ничего не закончил кроме курсов менеджера по туризму,в Днепропетровске. Поработал в турфирме три года понял что не моё. Работаю в закарпатском академическом театре кукол "Бавка"- актёром. Играю за сборную ассоциацю КВН Украины. Веду детские праздники, корпоративы, юбилеи, клубы,
выпускные.... вобщем всё что шевелится, а что не шевелится, расшевелю и тоже веду.

----------


## забота

Меня зовут Юля, мне 33.
Образование высшее, окончила музыкальную школу (ф-но). Работала первым секретарем молодежной организации 5 лет, последнее время начальник отдела по делам молодежи райисполкома. Вела застольные мероприятия. Сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком.

----------


## Жужу 67

Добрый день! Я - Вайнер Анжелика. Работаю учителем начальных классов и организатором школьных мероприятий для детей. Образование высшее.Три года занимаюсь аниматорством в образе клоуна  Клепы.Очень рада оказаться в кругу таких творческих людей.

----------


## Аленка2

Вечер добрый! Меня зовут Елена, мне 24 года. Образование высшее. Окончила ТГУ им. Г.Р. Державина по специальности экономист (г.Тамбов). Работаю в ПФРФ, по совместительству организатор торжеств))

----------


## Игорь Вершинин

_Привет Всем, всем, всем!.._
Меня зовут Игорь, или как говорят дети дядя Ига. В 2008 я закончил девятый класс, я был отличником, но в десятый я почему то не захотел и ушел учиться в кулинарный техникум, как его у нас называют "пирожковую академию". В этом году я получил долгожданный диплом повара-технолога и кондитера и понял... что поварство - это не мое искусство.
Вскоре совершенно случайно мне предложили вакансию музыкального руководителя детского сада в поселке в области. Я не раздумывая (хотя конечно подумал пару ночей) согласился. Так я радикально изменил курс своей жизни, и не жалею.
Сейчас я многим говорю: Тогда у меня было все, что можно было хотеть, но не было ничего, что мне по-настоящему было нужно!

----------


## лиликож

Здравствуйте, товарищи! Я - Лилия. Учитель, библиотекарь, на работе веду все праздники корпоративные, спортивные, выпускные,  иногда свадьбы. В прцессе подготовки к очередный и "забрела " на форум. И вот уже месяц здесь обитаю. Тут столько всего!!! Не скоро все обойдешь. Вечером не хочу даже садиться за комп, уж знаю , что раньше двух ночи не выйду.

----------


## MariGri

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Марина, а на форуме я - MariGri. Мне 34 года. Образование высшее. Работаю в школе учителем языка и литературы. С недавнего времени подрабатываю тамадой. Очень рада оказаться среди вас. :Yahoo:

----------


## Лилия Sunny

1. Лилия Фиеста
 2. Арт-директор агентства праздников "Фиеста"
 3. Челябинская гос.академия культуры и искусств, Оренбургский гос.педагогический университет
 4. Муз школа
 5. Выступаю в роли ведущей на торжествах

 Да и вообще кто что о себе хочет написать - может писать здесь:):):):):)

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Как много на свете Добрых Людей! Кто бы что ни говорил... Очень приятно, что в наш коллектив пришли неслучайные люди. Ребята - вам правда рады! Будем общаться!

----------


## Ketlen

Катерина..Образование высшее профессия менеджмент организации, начальное второе высшее международная академия лидерства
Музыкального образования к сожалению нет((.........Люблю за то играть на гитаре, хоть и не умею...и на пианино Люблю)))))))
 Работаю на Азс Лукойл,оператор Азс....А в выходные Я ведущая на свадьбах! Начала совсем недавно..мной проведено 7 свадеб и мне очень нравится эта сфера деятельности! И то, что я нечаянно нашла этот сайт, просто самая большая находка для меня!!

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Ольга. Со школы увлекаюсь организацией досуга. Когда узнала, что этому ещё и учат - поступила в Алтайский Государственный Институт Искусств и Культуры. Получила специальность менеджер социально-культурной сферы. В сельском клубе свободного рабочего места не нашлось, а покидать родные места даже и в голову не приходило. Вот так и подрабатываю ведущей праздников с 18 лет.

----------


## ТатьянаЯ

1. Татьяна
2. Бухгалтер, экономист, специалист
3. Образование высшее, работаю по специальности
4. Муз.образование начальное, неоконченное - 1 мес. 1-го класса по фоно  :Grin: 
5. Сцены всегда боялась, но для людей, которым от всей души хочется сделать приятным праздник - появляется и смелость и фантазия.
Очень рада, что нашла этот сайт!  Хорошим людям - хорошее настроение!
 :Victory:

----------


## Антонина_Тарасова

1. Антонина
2. Специалист отдела кадров
3. Высшее образование. Инженер сети связи и коммуникации
4. Муз. образования нет (( В юности писала стихи (получила признание по области)
5. В школьные годы часто выступала в школе и даже была ведущей городского конкурса красоты для младших классов.

Сейчас очень боюсь выступать, преодолеваю свои страхи )))

----------


## Машунька

Привет))) Меня Марией зовут, для друзей - Машунька :-)  Живу в маленьком, но прекрасном городе ЯНАО - Нояоябрьске. Работаю специалистом по культурно - досуговой деятельности, занимаюсь вокалом. За плечами 8 лет муз. школы. Сейчас пою в военно - патриотической группе "Арсенал", выпускаем уже десятый диск. 
А дома, подрастая, радует маленький сынуля, мой самый главный слушатель, зритель и критик.
Любимое времяпровождение - костер, гитара, удочка, палатка. 
У нас рыбалка классная, приезжайте, попоем у костра! :Grin:

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Всем ПРИВЕТ! =)
1. Анастасия!! Можно просто Настюшка! ;) 
2. сейчас работаю только ведущей праздничных торжеств, хотя раньше помимо этого еще подрабатывала ведущей и певицей в кафе, теперь на это уже времени не хватает.
3. Образование: заканчиваю высшее. по специальности социолог! 
4. Музыкальное у меня не законченное, зато художественных целых два!)
5. На сцене выступаю ооочень часто! и не только по работе. 

А вообще очень люблю свою работу и все свое время делю между семьей и работой.

----------


## Екатерина Зотова

Доброе время суток.
Екатерина, Кет, Котенок, иногда Екатерина Викторовна
Организатор событий(детские мероприятия,юбилеи, тимбилдинг игровой) и с недавних пор свадьбы, после обучения семинара в Москве, почувствовола,что могу помочь в этот день быть ближе к друг другу.
Образование высшее торговое.Первое волнение всегда присутствует, но кураж берет верх. Открыта ко всему новому, есть принципы, нет стереотипов.

----------


## KUZJA128

Здраствуйте!
Меня зовут Нина. 
По образованию логист (организация перевозок и управление на транспорте). Работаю по специальности, но "душа лежит совсем в другую сторону". 
С детства была посвящена в "таинство праздника", так как мама у меня любитель-шоумен (так я ее ласково называю), а тетя профессионал с большущим стажем. Не один семейный праздник у нас не проходил и сейчас не проходит без праздничной развлекательной программы. 
В школе, в институте был КВН, капустники, концерты. 
Однажды провела свою первую свадьбу и влюбилась в этот праздник. 
Не считаю себя профессионалом, но думаю, что медленно и уверенно иду к этому. 
Сестра уже во всю работает в этой сфере, а я пока опыта набираюсь "на своих". 
Считаю, что выходить на сцену, к людям, нужно тогда, когда у тебя есть, что сказать. 
Периодически выхожу и говорю.... :Kuzya 01: 
Спасибо всем всем создателям этого форума! Многие, такие как я, думают: "Все я знаю про праздники, все!" 
А прийдя сюда, на форум, понимаешь: "А нет! Не все!"

----------


## Н@т@ли

Здравствуйте всем!
Меня зовут Натали. 
Работаю в школе - педагогом-организатором. (Ещё со школьной скамьи проводила в классе и школе разные мероприятия, сама сочиняла сценарии - раньше ведь не было столько интересной информации и интернета. А после школы работала вожатой в пришкольных и загородных лагерях.)
Образование высшее - педагогический университет. (в универе постоянно была массовиком-затейником, участвовала во всех делах)
Музыкальное образование есть - музыкальная школа по классу баян.
Периодически выступаю на сцене, в коллективе организую и провожу корпоротивы, но в основном работаю с детьми, учу их организаторским премудростям.
Спасибо создателям Интернационального Дома Творчества! Буду сама учиться дальше у вас!!!

----------


## Мария Белинская

Всем здравствуйте! Зовут меня Мария Белинская. Живу и работаю в Кургане.
 По образованию и роду деятельности - режиссёр театрализованных представлений и праздников (ЧГАКИ).
 Как огромное количество коллег, подрабатываю на свадьбах и банкетах. 
Петь я не умею, но очень это дело люблю.
 Иногда по настроению или необходимости занимаюсь стихоплётством. 
Основное место работы - заведующая отделом культурно-массовой работы Дворца культуры железнодорожников.  :Yes4:

----------


## krutaia.mama

Здравствуйте! Очень приятно познакомиться с участниками такого замечательного сайта!!! Меня зовут Вера. Образование высшее юридическое, музыкальная школа. По совету знакомой выучилась довольно новой музыкальной методике и теперь занимаюсь с маленькими детьми, мне очень нравиться. Спасибо маме что не дала бросить мне музыкальную школу, никогда не думала что она мне еще пригодиться в жизни. А сайт СУПЕР!!!

----------


## solist64

> Всем здравствуйте! Зовут меня Мария Белинская. Живу и работаю в Кургане.
>  По образованию и роду деятельности - режиссёр театрализованных представлений и праздников (ЧГАКИ).
>  Как огромное количество коллег, подрабатываю на свадьбах и банкетах. 
> Петь я не умею, но очень это дело люблю.
>  Иногда по настроению или необходимости занимаюсь стихоплётством. 
> Основное место работы - заведующая отделом культурно-массовой работы Дворца культуры железнодорожников.


Машуня привет! Рад тебя видеть в нашем доме. Располагайся поудобней, осматривайся! Пишите, Маша! И будьте читаемы!!!

----------


## Oly.Bessonova

Всем привет. Меня зовут Ольга. Работаю на заводе экономистом. Являюсь председателем культмассовой работы, провожу все вечера на заводе. Очень не хватает материала, ваш сайт очень мне помогает. Имею высшее образование.

----------


## malek

Всем здрасьте!!! Меня зовут Наталья, проживаю в столице ЮФО в г. Краснодаре.
Вот уже на протяжении 4 лет занимаюсь проведением и организацией праздничных мероприятий, чему очень очень рада.
По специальности я юрист, по уголовному и криминалистическому праву, но честно говоря по специальности особо не работала(((
Закончила хореографическую школу, пляшу как стрекоза!)))
Ну а вообще я добрая, веселая, креатиная девченка, очень люблю людей, отдаюсь своей работе на все 100%, не могу прожить без неё и дня :040:

----------


## Мария Белинская

Вопрос, где писать? Практически никуда нельзя...((( Хотела выложить несколько своих писулек, а никак... В смысле пока можно только здесь?))

----------


## solist64

> Вопрос, где писать? Практически никуда нельзя...(


Маша! Попробуй здесь!! - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288

----------


## Мария Белинская

Серёженька, спасибо. Плохо быть чайником... Кто бы научил как из чайников в самовары переквалифицируются))

----------


## prozerpina65

Всем привет! Зовут меня Лариса. Я родилась и выросла в Сибири, в красивейшем городе Новосибирске. Живу в Свердловской области. Я мама трех детей (двух замечательных взрослых дочек и сыночка), а также уже баушка, внуку 4 годика.
По первой специальности я мед. сестра (работала в реанимации). После профиль поменяла, получив высшее образование (менеджмент управления в социальной сфере). 
Сейчас не работаю, занимаюсь сыном (у него, увы, проблемы со здоровьем).  Решила заняться организацией и проведением праздников. Очень помогает информация с форума, а также поддержка, которую здесь ощущаешь всеми фибрами. Спасибо всем!

----------


## Алсу 28

Добрый вечер!
Зовут меня Алсу.мне 28 лет  
закончила музыкальное училище по классу фортепиано. и закончила Педагогический Университет.

----------


## БритАнна

Здравствуйте все!
1. Зовут меня Анна, можно Анюта
2. Работаю на праздниках звукооператором-DJ, занимаюсь шоу гигантских мыльных пузырей, пробуюсь как ведущая. А вообще домохозяйка, мама маленького сынишки. С детства мой папа начал знакомить меня с миром организации праздников, так как сам долгое время работал звуковиком (как основная работа в ДК),а по выходным видеооператором и фотографом на свадьбах.
3. Образование высшее - экспертиза товаров, таможенная экспертиза.
4. А вот муз. образования у меня нет, всегда мечтала, но мама была против...
5. Нет.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Итак по пунктам темы:
1.Зовут меня Лена.
2.Вот уже 18 лет работаю только ведущей программ для взрослых.До этого -преподавала в муз.школе ф-но.
3.Высшее.
4.Муз .школа+муз .училище(по ф-но)+ институт  куль-ры  (дир-хор).
5 .на сцене "выступаю" только  в качестве ведущей и не более

----------


## оксана1271

Всем здравствуйте! Я Оксана, работаю в детском саду уже 23 года. Очень люблю доставлять детям и взрослым радость. Провожу детские праздники и корпоративы для друзей и знакомых.

----------


## Mayakovskaya

1. Лидия
2. Специалист социально-культурного комплекса.
3. Колледж культуры, Университет культуры и искусств 
4. Нет
5. на сцене выступаю почти каждый день, пою, играю на гитаре, играю в любительском театре.

----------


## Oklenok

1. Елена
2. Руководитель ресторанно-банкетной и конференц службы отеля
3. Высшее: 1-ое - инженер-технолог ресторанного хозяйства, 2-ое - экономист
4. Муз.образования, к сожалению, нет. Проведение мероприятий и участие в культмассовых мероприятиях - с детства
5. Выходные дни, как правило, посвящаю проведению мероприятий и подготовке к каждому из них

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

Всем привет,зовут меня Катя.Я проживаю в Алтайском крае,кому охота много снега и мороза жду в гости приезжайте буду рада.По специальности я швея,но ни когда не работала по профессии.Я провожу не большие мероприятия для друзей и близких,большое спасибо вашему сайту в этом году я такой не забываемый праздник сделаю.Спасибо так же охота сказать всем участникам которые делятся своими идеями. :Blush2:

----------


## VYAL

Людмила я)))
Училка в началке
Высшее педагогическое
Музыкальная школа, класс фортеп. 
Работаем на праздниках с сыном, он у меня ди джей))) А свою первую свадьбу я провела 07.07.07)))) :Ok:

----------


## Галинка81

1. Имя
2. Работа
3. Образование
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.)
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 

Галина Комендант
Ведущая праздничных мероприятий. Срок - 3 года.
Среднее специальное
Музыкальная школа
На сцене также в качестве концертной ведущей.

----------


## Плотников Роман

Мария Плотникова 39лет.Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.Образование педагогигеское,высшее. Закончила муз. школу по классу ф-но. ПОДРАБАТЫВАЮ ТАМАДОЙ НА СВАДЬБАХ, юбилеях со старшим сыном.Он поёт и работает за аппаратурой.

----------


## романовская

привет всем! :Victory: я, Оксана Романовская! работаю в школе, есть опыт работы на радио :Vishenka 21:  я шоумен, режиссёр и всё, что связано со сценой и организацией праздников разного уровня!люблю петь, в детсве и юнности занималась народными танцами :Vishenka 04:  активно развивала пионерское и скаутское движение в школе :Take Example:  вообщем активна, как и все здесь!!!очень рада вступить в ваши ряды!

----------


## Татьяна СПБ

1. Таня
2. Мама)))
3.Высше(гос.служба)
4.Муз школа. 
5.Начинающая ведущая.

----------


## nata66

Всем привет!!!! Наташа.47 лет (Ужас какой то) Живу в казахстане. Работаю в музыкальной школе преподавателем ф-но. Пою в церкви за тенора. Работаю ведущей на свадьбах.юбилеях.корпоративах.Не замужем .Имею сына.(Сейчас проживает в Италии).Обожаю что то придумывать,сочинять.Имею две проблемы:не хватку времени и плохо владею компом(одним словом-чайник!) Образование-высшее

----------


## Мечтатель

1. Татьяна
2. преподаватель ВУЗа
3. высшее
4. нет, к сожалению
5. ну я на сцене каждый день) преподаваеть- это как театр  одного актера, только зрители не меняеются долгое время, и удивлять их нужно каждый день!

----------


## ТаняД

Здравствуйте, мое имя Татьяна, педагог, музыкального образования не имею. Стараюсь организовывать для своих учеников интересные праздничные мероприятия.

----------


## Guitaristka

Добрый вечер. 
Зовут Наталья. Из Москвы.
я музыкант (гитаристка двух женских музыкальных групп).  кроме гитары - звукорежиссер, плэй-джей и вебмастер...
Так что может буду кому-нибудь полезна...

----------


## bpgf

Добрый день!
1. Марина
2. Культорганизатор ВУЗ
3. Высшее
4. Нет
5. Со студентами каждый день на сцене.

----------


## Anna777

Меня зовут Анна.
Работаю в общеобразовательной школе заместителем директора по воспитательной работе.
Закончила музыкальную школу.
На сцене выступаю часто по роду деятельности)))
Обожаю устраивать домашние праздники для своих родных!!!

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Тамара. Сейчас домохозяйка.У меня двое детей 19 лет и 13 лет. Музыкального образования не имею. Образование среднее специальное. Являюсь новичком- любителем.
Делаю первые шаги в проведении праздников. Преклоняюсь перед всеми творческими людьми. Желаю всем вдохновения!!!

----------


## nafan

Наталья. На данном жизненном этапе работаю завотделом, типа дирехтора дома культуры. По образованию юрист. окончила муз.школу по классу ф-но. Работала 6 лет муз.руководителем в детском саду. Всегда пела, как говорится, и плясала. А сейчас сам Бог велел. На всех концертах или ведущая, или пою. Когда коллективом, а когда и соло. Провожу праздники для больших и маленьких. Когда-то делала это только для своих, а вот сейчас друзья подпили для людей. И им (людям) нравится)))

----------


## bohinna

Всем привет! Меня зовут Инна. Работаю в школе искусств преподавателем по классу аккордеона.Двое взрослых детей. Сын - инженер -конструктор, играет в рок-группе , дочь учится в музыкальном колледже по классу фортепиано. Желаю всем творческого вдохновения и удачи!

----------


## АйТыына

Всем здравствуйте! Приятно познакомиться с форумчанами. Меня зовут Татьяна. Живу в г.Якутске, в Якутии. По образованию учительница, 10 лет педстажа. Все детство прошло в театральной сфере, мама была режиссером театра, сама я с малых лет и танцевала, и пела. В качестве ведущей впервые на сцену вышла в 8 лет (мама заставила). Более 10 лет веду свадьбы, юбилеи, пишу стихи, в 2008-м открыла свою студию праздничных событий. Замужем, воспитываем троих детей. Старшему сыну 15, среднему мальчику - 7, и еще одному мальчику - 5. очень здорово общаться на форуме с творческими людьми, открывать для себя новые просторы.  Будем друзьями. С Пожеланиями Счастья, Студия Праздничных Событий "ДЬОЛ" ("Счастье"), так всегда заканчиваются наши выступления... с ув.  АйТыына.

----------


## тётя Мотя

1. Маша дочь Александра
2. пенсионерка по возрасту...пионерка по зову души
3. средне-школьное
4. музыкального образования нет, но когда прижмет - пою!
5. .....

----------


## Сентябрь

Всем привет! Меня зовут Людмила. Живу в г Саратове, работаю в школе, люблю петь и пою в школьном вокальном ансамбле. Однажды мне предложили провести юбилей, понравилось, и вот увлеклась, но для тесного круга своих друзей /говорят, получается/. скоро мои любимые детки /их у меня 25/ оканчивают школу, очень хочется, чтобы выпускной запомнился им на всю жизнь.

----------


## flag

Всем здравствуйте. Смотрю, здесь много людей с пед образованием. Я тоже учитель начальных классов. Праздники профессионально не провожу, только для своей семьи. Будем знакомы!

----------


## karpik-hoi

Всем  вечер добрый!!! Меня зовут Полина мне 25!!! Живу в Тюменской области. Закончила пока Курганский областной колледж культуры, по образованию режиссёр массовых мероприятий. Провожу свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы, детские праздники и прочее. Недавно вышла из декретного отпуска... собираюсь на вышку... Работаю в культурно-досуговом центре! Не пою, но иногда танцую)))

----------


## мадам-шоу Юлия

Доброй ночи!Меня зовут Юзлизиган(Юлия).Проживаю в Башкортостане г. Октябрьский. 2 высших образования(педагогическое и управленцем хотела стать,но писала сестренке диплом по режиссуре и Остапа понесло-до сих пор несет).Люблю петь,танцевать,но лучше получается говорить.И здесь мне интересно!!!!

----------


## Татьяна Сидлецкая

Привет, всем!!! Меня зовут Таня, мне 26 лет . По профессии я МАМА, пока что одной доченьки, но очень скоро в семье будет пополнение! )) Так же очень люблю дарить людям праздник, вот по этому я и  попала на этот форум ! 
По специальности я финансист, и только по окончанию института начала задумываться , а зачем оно мне было нужно! 
Живу я в Украине, в славном , не большом городе Винница. 
На праздниках не пою, только танцую ))) ,  хотя иногда делаю исключения - в том случае когда молодожёны хотят что бы их гости поскорее ушли по домам! 
Свой творческий путь начала не так уж давно - с 2008 года. Не успела начать, как пришлось заканчивать - узнала о беременности. Так как беременность была первая и очень долгожданная решила тут же оставить ещё не начавшееся. И уже с 2010 года я усердно снова приступила к своему любимому увлечению. Сейчас я опять же в ожидании чуда, но уже в этот раз , это меня не останавливает получать удовольствие от возможности проведения праздников! 
Надеюсь мое присутствие на этом сайте для Вас не  будет бесполезным, и мы найдём много общих тем!

----------


## Перлина Анна

мне 27 лет,роботаю культ.организатором в санаторие.Весёлый и добрый человечек.Танцую,пою,и пишу свои книги и сценарии.Интерисуюсь разным творчеством.
Приглашаю в друзья..Поделюсь всем чем смогу...)))))))

----------


## Диаша

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Диана, мне 29 лет. Я уже долгое время живу в г.Челябинск, а родилась в Челябинской области, где пошла в школу, да не простую, а музыкально-гуманитарный лицей им.К.Орфа. Именно там меня и научили играть на разных инструментах, петь, танцевать... Потом я поступила в Челябинскую государственную академию культуры и искусств на специальность "педагог досуга", но пока я училась )))))), нашу специальность переименовали, и я закончила академию по специальности "менеджер социально-культурной деятельности". По окончании академии пошла работать в школу педагогом-организатором. Вот тогда мне и пришла мысль о том, почему бы не начать создавать праздники людям, так я и стала ведущей свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов :Yahoo: . Но помимо этого, у меня есть основная работа, где я являюсь ведущим менеджером проектов социально-культурной направленности... Главное - одно другому не мешает, а только дополняет :Aga: 
Очень охота развиваться в этом направлении, усовершенствоваться, поэтому рада тому, что есть такой форум профессионалов!

----------


## Гулечка

А меня зовут Гуля, мне 23 года. Живу в Оренбурге. Есть муз образование, пою.

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анастасия. Весной буду праздновать 29-й год своей веселой, счастливой, насыщенной и плодотворной жизни. Живу в Новосибирске. Имею музыкальное образование (специальность ф-но). Работаю музыкальным работником. Увлекаюсь композиторством, пишу детские песни (уже целый сборник получился), пою, увлекаюсь танцами современного направления. Ведущей начала работать с 2012г, этому способствовало многолетнее ведение праздников, корпоративов, сценарии которых, я сама же и сочиняла (только это было безвозмездно). Любимое шоу-это шоу,которое делаю Я.

----------


## Анна Седых

Всем привет!!!Меня зовут Анна!!! Занимаюсь проведением праздников: свадьбы, юбилей, корпоративные вечера, новогодние и выпускные!! Провожу детские дни рождения, работаю в образе Мальвины, клоунессы Веселинки, пиратки, фей Винкс!! Рисую на личиках!!! Музыкального образования нет, зато есть творческие способности и неуемный оптимизм!!! Люблю театр, книги и путешествия!!!! Образование педагогическое!!!

----------


## людмила иванова

ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ ВСЕХ!Меня зовут Людмила.Фамилия не простая,а очень простая-Иванова.Часто ко мне обращаются по ней-отзываюсь,хотя по батюшке Александровна..работаю в санатории,развлекаю отдыхающих.в свободное  время занимаюсь проведением корпоративов,праздников.юбилеев.свадеб...Я поющая ведущая.Вот уже  года три тружусь на этом поприще не одна-с партнером,тоже поющим Алексеем.Вроде неплохо выходит!Закончила с отличием культпросвет-дирижер-хоровик.работала в культуре и образовании..обожаю сцену,потому что на ней с детства!Играю на многих инструментах,но ближе всего баян!ВСЕМ УСПЕХОВ И УДАЧИ!!! :Victory:

----------


## Анюта я тутА

:Victory:  Приветик!
1. Меня зовут Аня, мне 29 лет, живу и работаю в Донецке, воспитываю 2 дочуры (9 лет и 3,5 года) и мужа  :Derisive: 
2. Занимаюсь организацией детских праздников и аэродизайном, люблю придумывать всякое-интересное, и получаю огромное удовольствие, когда деткам нравится придуманное мной
3. По первому образованию швея-вышивальщица, по второму менеджер-экономист. Но ни экономика, ни шитье меня не привлекают, хотя и в данной сфере мне помогает и то, и другое. 
4. Музыкального образования нет, к большому сожалению. В детстве много чем творческим занималась, но серьезно так ничего и не окончила.
5. Непосредственно на сцене выступать не приходится, анимация только в толпе ребятни  :Yahoo:  Но хотелось бы попробовать поставить какие то постановки с непосредственным выступлением.

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

Всем привет!!!
1.Меня зовут Андрей мне 22 года,живу и работаю в Мелитополе-Веселом!!
2.Помагаю отцу с видеосьемкой,паралельно со своей девушкой учимся работать на корпоративах,детских праздниках и т.д.
3.Муз школа (ф-но)
4.Стремлюсь всегда к лучшему!!!

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Наталья, среди близких друзей Natalchik. Живу на Украине г. Николаев. Работаю на корпоративах, свадьбах , юбилеях  ведущей. Закончила НУИК и М по специальности хормейстер  народного хора. Стремлюсь любой праздник сделать необычным!

----------


## DianaFast

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Диана, я из Челябинской области, г.Трехгорный. Образование - Режиссер театрализованных представлений (Академия культуры Челябинска). А также брошенное образование театроведа.
Работаю педагогом-организатором в Центре детского творчества, а также преподаю в театральном коллективе. 
Музыкальная школа - аккордеон (и еще несколько инструментов самоучка), пишу песни.
Помимо того, что ставлю и веду мероприятия - пою. Есть желание вести свадьбы и юбилеи,но пока страшновато:)
Еще рисую: портреты, роспись стен, боди-арт

----------


## КСЕНИ

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ксения.В переводе имя означает странница, так и в моей жизни, родилась в городе Караганда, получила высшее образование в славном городе Челябинске по специальности народное пение, затем город Орск , там я встретила своего мужа, там у нас на свет появилось  трое наших прекрасных деток, и вот сейчас судьба нас привела в еще один городок оренбургской области, Соль - Илецк  , где живем уже несколько лет.По специальности к сожалению не работаю , так жизнь сложилась , что начав однажды организовывать праздники, это стало моей жизнью , хлебом , увлечением.Мой муж отличный музыкант вот так незаметно для себя мы уже 10 лет работаем на рынке праздничной индустрии, параллельно научились оформлять шариками и недавно открыли свой магазин праздничной продукции.На этом форуме приветствую своих коллег и всех жителей выше перечисленных , любимых мною городов. городов.

----------


## Окsana_hol

Всем привет! Я Музыкальный руководитель в детском саду. Приятно познакомится. Зовут Оксана, 35 лет.

----------


## Милена Иванова

Добрый день!Меня зовут Иванова Лена!Работаю актрисой в детском театре)))Провожу различные развлекательные программы.

----------


## andreianickanov

Привет Всем!

1. Меня зовут Андрей (думаю, это ясно из ника :) ). Живу в сельской местности (с. Лопушь), за 40-45 км от Брянска. Пока не женат. Детей нет.
2. Работаю в мировом суде Бежицкого района г. Брянска, секретарем.
3. Образование у меня законченное высшее. По профессии - юрист.
4. Музыкального образования не имею, но петь люблю.
5. Выступаю на сцене по мере того, как во мне нуждаются :) . Пою не слишком, но часто. 

Вроде все. Если есть вопросы, обращайтесь :) .

----------


## Tutti1974

1. Имя
2. Работа
3. Образование
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.)
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
Всем доброго времени суток!  Я тут пытаюсь вторым заходом прописаться, итак: меня зовут Наталия, работаю в колледже преподавателем, образования мои, соответственно, педагогические: Львовский государственный университет (обожаю Львiв) - филолгический факультет и Вильнюсский педагогический университет - информационные технологии. Музыкального образования нет (к счастью и радости моих родных и близких), но, Боже ж мой, как я пою! Оценить этого никому не удасться, ибо мои сцены - ванная и водительское кресло в машине при закрытых окнах.  Так что в пункте 5 отвечаю: выступаю, исключительно соло! С недавнего времени занимаюсь проведением свадеб и юбилеев, ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ стать действительно хорошей тамадой!

----------


## Оль-ля

Приветствую всех тех, кто меня сейчас читает! Меня зовут Ольга ,основное образование -фармацевт ,а работаю в своём салоне мастером мужских стрижек. Но в душе -актриса ! Состою волонтёром в местном К.Д.О. "Прометей",веду все мероприятия и участвую в представлениях . Музыкальное образование у мужа ,он солист и гитарист в группе. Мой "живой " темперамент и его талант помогают в организации и проведении всех праздничных мероприятий. Так как в работе ведущей нет придела совершенству ,пришла на форум учиться . Если и сама кому пригожусь - буду рада .

----------


## Юлия 81

Нижайший поклон участникам сообщества, как новичкам, так и старожилам. Звать меня Юлия. По образованию - менеджер туризма, но ни одного дня этим на занималась. В данное время каждую свободную минуту посвящаю воспитанию сына (5 месяцев нам уже) и стараюсь не отстать от жизни - наслаждаюсь тем, что вижу на форуме. В свободное от домашних дел время провожу свадьбы, юбилеи...

----------


## Neja

Надежда.
В настоящее время работаю методистом в отделе культуры
Образование - высшее, по специальности менеджмент в социальной сфере.
Музыкальное образование тоже имеется. Окончила ДШИ по классу фортепиано и 2 курса муз.училища, которое бросила в порыве покончить с музыкой навсегда))  Чего мне так и не удалось и чему я, собственно, даже рада. 
На сцене выступаю. Часто. И не на сцене. Больше 10 лет пела в ресторане. Пою и сейчас, только уже не постоянно, а от случая к случаю. Кроме основной работы (где тоже часто бываю на сцене), занимаюсь проведением праздников, т.е. переквалифицировалась в ведущую. Как-то так))

----------


## Анютка835

1. Имя: Анна.
2. Работа: с понедельника по пятницу - инженер-электрик ПТО в строительной организации. В выходные - ведущая праздников!
3. Образование: высшее, Волгоградская гос. сельскохозяйственная академия, факультет электрификации сельского хозяйства (как туда меня занесло?! :Blink:  :Grin: ).
4. Музыкальное образование: О, да! :Aga:  Слегка начатое - 2 класса муз. школы (хоровое отделение). Дальше самоучка: освоила гитару, пела в рус.народных ансамблях, пою на праздниках.
5. Веду праздники, концерты уже 5 год. Работаю вместе с мужем, он - мой ди-джей.

----------


## Елена 555

1.Елена
2.музыкальный руководитель ( по совместительству работала в школе искусств преподавателем по классу аккордеона  и руководителем оркестра, но ...это уже совсем другая историяяяяя.. :Derisive: )
3.высшее
4.институт культуры-оркестровое дирижирование
5.выступают мои маленькие талантливые мальчишки и девчонки, которых я очень люблю и просто ими иногда горжусь ( когда хорошо выступят)))) вот опять готовимся к очередному музыкальному поздравлению наших доблестных ветеранов ...спасибо деду за Победу!!!)

----------


## кариглазка

Привет, форумчане! Имя мое - Оксана. На данный момент - в декретном отпуске и подрабатываю аниматором. Образование высшее педагогическое, музыкального образования к сожалению нет, но петь я люблю. Не скрою,что люблю посещать караоке. Каждый день поздравляю детишек с праздниками  с разными программами. Реже провожу свадьбы, юбилеи, но хотелось бы чаще этим заниматься, поэтому вступила  в  ваши ряды и есть огромное желание расти, расти, расти и набираться опыта от вас.

----------


## Павлуха

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Павел,мне 24 года, живу я  славном городе Рязань!Работаю торговым представителем с понедельника по пятницу,ну а в выходные провожу свадьбы юбилеи,детские праздники,в выходные-работа для души!
Образование Средне -специальное,закончил рязанский станкостроительный колледж,по специальности технолог машиностроения,проще говоря токарь)))Музыкального образования нет!Мой творческий путь начался 6 лет назад,начинал я с детских новогодних праздников,на следующий год ушел в армию,где тоже был Дедом Морозом уже для офицерских детей)))))) :Ok: придя с амии провел первую свадьбу и с тех пор провожу праздники,честно сказать по началу было очень тяжело :Smile3: Очень рад,о том ,что узнал о этом замечательном сайте)))))ВСЕМ Привет!!!Рад знакомству :Yahoo:

----------


## Перлина Анна

Приветик,мы очень ради -что у нас пополнение)давай дружить !!! :Tender:

----------


## a-talant

Всем привет!
Меня зовут Алена, мне 26 лет. Замужем. Есть сынишка Максимка (6 лет).
Живу на Урале в городе Екатеринбург.
Работаю хореографом в народном коллективе ансамбле современной хореографии "Талант" им. Н.В. Сапожникова. И там же сама танцую))
Образование незаконченное средне-специальное хореографическое.

----------


## GhTa

Здравствуйте! Разрешите представиться!
Зовут меня Татьяна, Всю сознательную жизнь проработала музыкальным руководителем в детских садах г. Череповца. Образование высшее педагогическое. Закончила музыкальную школу, музыкально-педагогическое училище в Вологде и музыкально-педагогический факультет ВГПУ.

----------


## юляшникс

Всем привет) Звать меня Юля))) По образованию, повар. Работала до недавнего времени администратором в кафе. А свадьбы и юбилеи по выходным. Петь вообще не умею, но записалась на курсы по постановке голоса, хочу радовать гостей ещё и пением))

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

*Здравствуйте*, мои варианты ответов):
1. *Имя:* Александра (Саша, Сашуля, Сашенька)
2. *Работа:* Совместитель = DJ на радио+домохозяйка+праздничный звукооператор+праздничный сценарист+реквизитор
3. *Образование:* У меня две "вышки": административно-хозяйственное право и экономика и еще я инженер по охране труда, промышленной безопасности и экологии.
4. *Музыкальное образование:* целых два класса музыкальной школы по классу аккордеона. К сожалению ничего не помню уже. 
5. Я на сцене не работаю, все больше у микрофона, где меня никто не видит. Или на праздниках с мужем: он - ведущий, я -ди-джей.
*Благодарю за внимание!*

----------


## Бубончик

Всем привет! Я -Юлия, Живу в городе Харькове. По образованию музыкальный руководитель. 10 лет занимаюсь проведением детских праздников и свадебных торжеств. Образование у меня средне-специальное.

----------


## Фатимуша

Привет! Зовут меня Фаина. Я живу в городе-музее под открытым небом - Верхнеуральске,где 80% домов - дома - музеи.В свое время закончила Магнитогорское музучилище им. Глинки,специальность: преподаватель по классу домры, руководитель ОРНИ (самодеятельного). Работала и в музыкальной школе и в Доме Культуры,мой стаж - 26 лет. Освоила гитару,сначала сама,затем 3 года - с преподавателем Магнитогорской консерватории Манаевым.В этом году ушла работать на себя, у меня уже внушительная клиентура, преподаю гитару (платно),а также провожу свадьбы,юбилеи,корпоративы. Пишу музыку к стихам,все это пылится на полках,есть хорошие,на мой взгляд,песни, правда,скажу честно,аранжировщик из меня никакой. Пою эти песни на мероприятиях,аккомпанируя себе на гитаре. Очень люблю петь,на все мероприятия приглашают.Исполняю также песни в сопровождении фонограммы минус. Я бы давно весь материал выложила,но боюсь,во-первых,своруют,а во-вторых,никак не могу освоить программу по записи треков. Вот так!

----------


## Geshka

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Евгения. Краснодар.
Работаю: преподаю Режиссуру Театрализованных Представлений и Праздников на Кафедре спортивной режиссуры КГУФКСТ.
Образование: высшее, КГУКИ, Режиссёр Театрализованных Представлений и Празднеств. 
Музыкального образования нет, но иногда в удовольствие играю на гитаре с юности и пою...
Сейчас провожу праздники, самые разные.
Семейное положение: замужем почти 19 лет. Муж Сергей. У нас 3 дочки: Настя, Ксюша и Маша.
Готова дружить со всеми.

----------


## Маринка Кисенко

1. Меня зовут Марина.
2. Работала художественным руководителем в доме культуры, сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком.
3. Закончила Киевский национальный университет культуры и искусств , специальность культурно-досуговая деятельность.
4. Образования в муз школе нет, но в средней школе ходила  в кружок вокала.
5. На сцене выступаю, пою в хоре и соло. Веду праздники в нашем поселке , детские праздники, а недавно провела первую свадьбу.

----------


## Tania-112a

Всех, всех приветствую на этом, уже горячо любимом  форуме. Меня зовут Таня. Работаю в компенсирующем садике для детей с ДЦП музыкальным руководителем вот уже 2 года. До этого работала там же воспитателем 7 лет.  В 1996 году закончила в Екатеринбурге муз. уч. им. П.И. Чайковского по специальности народное пение, солист ансамбля и руководитель. Затем меня занесло на журфак ( но это только для того, чтобы доказать моим родителем мою состоятельность, так как в меня не верили совершенно), а я все грезила детьми.... И вот с детьми на радость и работаю, играю, забавляюсь  и т.д.

----------


## Ritulya993

Анастасия-фейерверк  пост 441 "пишу детские песни (уже целый сборник получился)" 

Анастасия, я в вечном поиске новых песен для своего ансамбля, поэтому хотелось бы услышать или увидеть (ноты) ваших песен для детей. Для кокого возраста пишите, есть ли фонограммы или вы сами аккомпанируете? Может быть попробуете выложить песни в соответствующей темке, а мне, если можно в личку.  Спасибо.

----------


## Milahca

Ой а оказалось вся моя жизнь в профессиональной деятельности... В детском саду мы разыгрывали во дворе Буратино (Ух как я была влюблена в этот фильм). Ещё в школе я ходила в театральную студию, видно там и научили общению. Потом был институт Культуры.... И вот за плечами уже 17 лет рабочего стажа.. Работаю педагогом - организатором в Доме детского творчества а вот свадьбы это моё увлечение.. Мне нравиться, я загораюсь на них... Петь и танцевать не умею.. Как жаль ..

----------


## Marimal

Меня зовут Марина. Выросла на сценах сельских клубов.   Я работник культуры во втором поколении. Работаю  директором Дома культуры. Окончила училище культуры по специальности - "Режиссёр массовых праздников и театрализованных представлений", высшее образование -МГУКи (Рязанский филиал) - "Менеджер социально-культурной деятельности".Музыкального образования к сожалению нет. На сцене всегда. Веду праздники, пою в ансамбле и хоре. Ну и конечно свадьбы, юбилеи, вечеринки, дискотеки, куда же без всего этого....

----------


## Татьяна Лиманская

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Татьяна. Живу на Украине в городе Винница. Закончила музыкальную школу по класу скрипки, музыкальное училище на факультете оркестровых струнных инструментов. Сейчас учусь на последнем курсе педагогического университета (заочное отделение). Работаю преподавателем по классу скрипки в школе исскуств.

----------


## zavedka

Здравствуйте все. Меня зовут Жанна. В детстве закончила музыкальную школу по классу аккордеон, в училище играла в оркестре народных инструментов. В настоящее время работаю заведующей в детском саду. активно участвую в подготовке утренников.

----------


## Svetulya1980

Всем привет! Меня зовут Светлана. Я из Украины, живу в городе с красивым названием Белая Церковь, что под Киевом. Сейчас имею статус мамы-домохозяйки (ухаживаю за своим годовалым сынишкой) и паралельно провожу мероприятия. Музобразование имею: и муз. школу и музучилище, есть еще и заочный пединститут (специальность - музыка и воспитательная работа), к моему большому сожалению - не пою (народница я, аккордеонистка, не принято у нас в музшколе было вокальные данные развивать, больше играли :Smile3: ). Десять лет проработала в общеобразовательной школе педагогом-организатором (пионервожатой, по простонародному :Grin: ). Вот как-то так...

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Меня зовут Елена, 26 лет. Я новичок во всем!) Здесь ищу информацию по проведению детских праздников, ну и конечно друзей)

----------


## Свет142

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Светлана, работаю в отделе по культуре, у Вас очень интересно и здорово. Делаю первые шаги на форуме, правда не всегда есть время.

----------


## VanDerMade

Приветствую вас, мои дорогие коллеги - *творческие люди*!!!
Меня зовут Ирина (VanDerMade - это мой "рукодельный" и "зарегистрированный" ник). Каждый год мне исполняется 18 лет, а сколько "по паспорту" приходится вспоминать.... Что скоро 42 стукнет - никому не верится, особенно мне самой)))). Родом я из города Бийска, где прожила всю сознательную жизнь. 
Спасибо родителям за раннее развитие и творческие способности - с детского сада я лидер во всём. В школьных спектаклях - главные роли, в хоре - солистка, на смотрах - ведущая и т.п....

Окончила музыкальную школу по классу скрипки, плюс хор, плюс общее фортепиано. На гитаре самоучка.
Училась на бухгалтера-экономиста, но по специальности (глав.бух мал.пр-тия) проработала лишь год - не моё.... С 91-го года частный предприниматель - магазины автозапчастей, потом продукты. Параллельно с бизнесом, всегда занималась творческой и организаторской работой.

Ещё со старших классов была участницей ансамбля (при одной бийском заводе) - свободный вокалист/вокал+клавишные. А поскольку всегда была увлечена рок-музыкой, то, впоследствии, основала не только свою рок-группу, но и целый рок-клуб - официальную городскую молодёжную организацию, где "президенствовала" 6 лет, до своего отъезда из родного города. Соответственно - участие в городских праздниках, концерты, фестивали, гастроли.

В 2000-ом году сменила сферу бизнеса и переехала за город, где активно помогала местным культработникам - собрала и обучила 3 вокальных коллектива (детский, женский и бабулечий-фольклорный), принимала участие в местных праздниках и районных смотрах, ставила с детьми спектакли, сочиняла сценарии. Всё бесплатно, на добровольных началах, в силу неискоренимого энтузиазма))).
Но, к сожалению, тогдашние работники СДК не смогли сохранить и приумножить, созданную мной, творческую базу и, когда детки выросли и разъехались, а бабулечки поумирали - артистов совсем не осталось (как и не было их до моего приезда сюда - 10 лет село вообще не участвовало в районных мероприятиях). 

Я долго не решалась сменить доходный бизнес на копеечную зарплату культработника, но, всё же, пошла вновь "поднимать культуру" с нуля, ибо это, как раз, МОЁ!!!
И вот, уже почти полтора года - я директор СДК (одна ставка, одна "за всё про всё"). Я счастлива!!! :Ok: 
Жаль, что не наткнулась на этот форум, на этот кладезь информации, раньше. Теперь я здесь прописалась))).

----------


## ИрихаК

1  Зовут Ирина
2 Работаю на Деревообрабатывающем комбинате + веду свадьбы юбилеи, аниматор на детских праздниках.
3 Образование среднее-специальное :Blush2: 
4 муз.образ. нет
5 работаем с подружкой вместе ,в среднем три субботы в месяц ,иногда и на неделе (детские Д.Р)..Стараемся чтоб праздник заказчика проходил ярко ,весело и интересно.Пару раз участвовали в массовых детских праздниках в нашем городке.

----------


## o-madam

Будем знакомиться!
Меня зовут Надежда! Я taMadam ВиЭСтрА. С театральной студии еще режиссер как назвал МАДАМ, так по жизни и топает этот статус (в хорошем смысле), а ВиЭСтрА, это сначала ник моей дочери, а затем, если читать наоборот, Арт-Студия Эстрадного Вокала. А я родительница и дочери и студии. :Yes4: 
Работаю педагогом дополнительного образования в техникуме (вокальная студия). + юбилеи, свадьбы (их особенно люблю), провожу тематические мероприятия на открытых площадках города.
Образование незаконченное высшее (до сих пор учусь в академии культуры), до этого не доучилась на дирижерско-хоровом отделении там же. Но работала всегда в ДК, и худ.руком, и заведующей, и руководителем детских и взрослых вокальных коллективов (в разное время).
Работаю с мужем и дочей. С одной стороны проще, с другой - сложнее.

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

Всем приветик!!..зовут меня Александра , с Украины я....по профессии честно признаюсь - мед.работник, а вот в душе я - тамада!!....мама у меня культработник , все свое детство я провела иногда за кулисами...а иногда и на сцене то со стишками, то с песенками , что и наложило отпечаток на МОЕ ХОББИ!!..да-да, изначально только так , для души и родственников проводила праздники , пока не поняла , что могу дарить праздники намного шире аудитории , чем мои тети-дяди))...ну , вот как-то так)) :Blush2:

----------


## Ирина2224

Давайте знакомиться!
Меня зовут Ирина, мне 29 лет. Работаю учителем по классу аккордеона в музыкальной школе. 
На этом сайте надеюсь познакомиться с интересными творческими людьми, возможно коллегами, обменяться идеями, найти полезную для себя информацию.

----------


## ATLANTIS

Привет! Меня зовут Таня, живу в Германии в Баварии , наша муз.группа называется "Атлантис" поэтому так себя и назвала здесь , в свадебном бизнесе 17 лет....c каждым годом все больше и больше понимаю , что это мое любимое дело ...без которого не мыслю дальнейшего существования....на форуме хочется познакомиться и общаться с коллегами ...учится у мастеров и делится своими наработками с вами .

----------


## kamuniak

Я -Наташа,а так-kamuniak.
Тамада
Муз.образование не законченное по классу фортепиано :Tu:

----------


## Николай Войченко

Привет!а 
1. Меня зовут Николай. Возраст под 60, поэтому можно считать меня ровесником мамонтов. :Smile3: 
2. Образование высшее техническое. Учился в Сибири, в Томске.
3. Работа. Где только не жил и кем только не работал! Сейчас работаю в Москве в ЧОПе. На Алтае увлёкся поэзией и вот уже лет 10 пишу стихи в самых разных жанрах. Есть свой поэтический блог http://kingniknik.r Автор 5 сборников стихов, которые можно увидеть и купить в интернет магазинах, типа Озон. Музыкального образования нет, что, однако, не мешает сочинять песни на свои стихи и на стихи других поэтов. Конечно, не профессиональные песни. В моём блоге есть несколько роликов с моими песнями.

----------


## Jul SH

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Меня зовут Юлия Шилова, мне кажется 18) в настоящее время я занимаюсь подготовкой к одному из своих социальных проектов для мамочек нашего города - конкурсу "Супер мама Иркутска". А еще буду в этот Новый Год нести счастье детям прямо в их дом - буду впервые Снегурочкой. У меня в кармане диплом психолога. Музыкального образования нет...но где-то видимо сидят все-таки гены творческие или может даже шило все там же где-то)) и меня несет по волнам разработки, организации, написания сценариев и постановки различных мероприятий и благотворительных акций в городе. На сцене я не выступаю, моя работа - создать эффектную картинку, на которую приходят поглазеть зрители)) Буду рада общению и обмену опытом) Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Лада-Т

Доброго времени суток всем! Меня зовут Татьяна. Официально я - методист районного Дома культуры. Образование среднее специальное.... экономика. А на сцене я появляюсь, когда она (сцена) хочет сменить имидж.

----------


## nap1973

Всем здравия желаю! Меня зовут Алексей Новосельцев (как в "Служебном романе"). Ведущий праздников. Многие считают "профессиональным". Опыт работы ведущим 8 лет. Вообще на сцене в разных амплуа с 13 лет (27 лет в целом). Работаем в паре с супругой, она у меня звукооператор. Многодетная творческая группа (у нас четверо детей - 2 девочки и 2 мальчика). Мы из Томска, Россия! Надеемся на взаимополезное общение!! Всех с наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## Нымыч

ВСем ПРивет!!
Зовут меня Ксения, мне 23 года, проживаю в Иркутской Области в маленьком городке ЗИМА.
работаю в военкомате инспектором. образование высшее "финансы и кредит".
Музобразования не имею.
 Иногда на сцене города (День города, День молодёжи, Новый год и т.д.)

----------


## mochalova19

Давайте знакомиться!
Я-Людмила,музыкальный руководитель в ДОУ.Образование среднее профессиональное-Кировское училище искусств.
Очень люблю свою работу!И своих дошколят не променяю на других ребят!

----------


## анжутка

Здрасьте, приветики, чмоки, различные радостные вздохи - а вот и я, и карточка визитная моя!
Я - Анжутка, сначала была студенткой, потом работником Культуры, затем аниматором, Ведущей и сейчас по воле судьбы оказалась на "пенсии"(несмотря на мой молодой возраст). С помощью форума хочу вернуться к жизни творческой и начать снова, сначала! В моей копилке есть авторская программа, посвящённая Выпускному в детском саду, могу поделиться!

----------


## Катерина Губина

Дорогие форумчане, привет! Я-Катерина,честно говоря я не ведущая, но мне очень нравиться это призвание, и я люблю делать сюрпризы для своих близких людей! образование у меня высшее-филологическое, а работаю я в коммерческой компании. Я в восторге от творческих людей этого сайта, ваши идеи меня воодушевляют, надеюсь и я смогу кого-то воодушевить)))))))))))))

----------


## tanya-urk

Привет всем! Я - Татьяна! С детства мечтала быть артисткой, окончила институт культуры, режиссер театра. И вот уже 20 лет чего-то ищу, пробую, но творчество покоя не дает. В итоге основной моей деятельностью стало проведение детских и взрослых праздников... Да-да, она самая: АНИМАТОР и ТАМАДА!!! Это уже смысл жизни, который приносит радость, да и хлеб в дом!..

----------


## ОльгаМашина

Добрый день! меня зовут Ольга, я из Южно-Сахалинска. всегда хотела стать актрисой, но как-то не сложилось по жизни. знакомые и друзья говорят, что у меня хорошее чувство юмора и мненадо проводить веселые свадьбы. в этом году я решила-таки попробовать. провела одну и получила огромное удовольствие и прекрасные отзывы. Теперь хочу расти в этом направлении. ДУмаю, все получится!

----------


## tatjana_73_14

привет, форумчане! Меня завут Татьяна.
работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду, по образованию воспитатель. 
Муз.образования нет, но очень люблю свою работу, детишек, поэтому стараюсь получить знания самостоятельно.

----------


## Алёна Майская

Здравствуйте,форумчане!Я тоже отмечусь)
Зовут меня Алёна,Проживаю в России Астраханской области (Поволжье),приезжайте в гости на рыбалку :Ok: Мне 25лет,замужем и дочурка есть)Сейчас "сижу" в декретном отпуске,занимаюсь Hand Made-ом(конфетные букеты,топиарии-деревца счастья),работаю аниматором ростовой куклы Микки Маус-проводим детские праздники с подружкой,встречаем гостей на свадьбе! 
А с недавнего времени начала вести Новогодние корпоративы (Снегурочка и Дед Мороз) и юбилейчики).
Образование Высшее юридическое :Aga: 
Очень понравился наш форум!Хочется со всеми подружиться,освоиться!Есть море вопросов....
Желаю всем удачи и отличного настроения!!!

----------


## ***Lady-A***

1.Аня
2.Театр
3.Театральное образование (работаю актрисой), "ТаМаДю" (не люблю это слово!)

----------


## Holly

1 Диана
2  Аниматор  и  Рекламщик
3  Только  учусь, на  режиссера
4  к сожалению нет(
5  иногда)

----------


## Линдстедт

Всем  здравствуйте
1.  Елена (Линдстедт-  фамилия  по  мужу, с герман. " лежащая  под  липой" / всегда  спрашивают!!!/
2.работаю  в  школе  педагогом-организатором и  веду  театральный  кружок
3.Ленингр. инстит.культуры  им.Крупской, режиссер  театр. кол-ва
4.муз образ. нет и  муз.слуха  тоже,  но  дети  закончимл муз.шк.
5.веду  банкеты, выставки и  всё,  что  надо....

----------


## ZASADA

Всем Здравствуйте!  Меня зовут Наталия. Магнитогорск, Челябинская область. Работаю вместе с мужем.У нас праздничное агентство.уже более 10 лет.с хорошим и дружным штатом сотрудников и коллег.проводим, организуем праздники, как и все тут присутствующие, имеем отношение к праздничному дело производству. Образование высшее, но увы не специальное(не режиссер, не игротехник, иногда очень не хватает навыков)не пою, ни на чем не играю, но музыку люблю:))

----------


## Лариса Белка

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Лариса. город Благовещенск, Амурская область. Провожу праздники, свадьбы, юбилеи, выпускные, дни рождения и т.д. Работаем вместе с мужем, он - диджей! Стаж работы в праздниках около 12 лет. Образование высшее. На праздниках иногда пою и даже танцую! Пишу стихи, музыку.

----------


## Оксана Баркане

Здравствуйте!зовут меня- Оксана Баркане!Мне 21 год! Профессия- товаровед -коммерсант, но работаю по зову души)))Работаю ведущей праздничных мероприятий и визажистом!Две сферы деятельности которые меня очень привлекают!Музыкального образования не имею!Очень рада , что порекомендовали такой замечательный форум!!

----------


## катюшка-82

ПРивет всем. Зовут мен Екатерина, мне 32года. ЖИву В ташенте. Работаю В институе искусств и консерватории концертмейстером. ЗАкончила каонсерваторию по классу спец фортепиано. :Smile3:

----------


## DeRuss Events

Всем добрый день!
Разрешите представиться:
Более 25 лет наша компания* DeRuss EVENT* организует неповторимые частные, корпоративные и деловые мероприятия высочайшего уровня по всему миру, включая Западную и Восточную Европу, Ближний Восток, Северную Африку и Восточное побережье США. Возглавляет компанию креативный директор DeRuss EVENT CONCEPT - легендарный event-продюссер, режиссер-постановщик, ресторатор-гастроном и шоумен Александр Козулин.
Мы готовы сотрудничать со всеми заинтересованными ивенторами из разных стран для создания незабываемых праздников для наших клиентов и приглашаем к нам в Берлин на стажировки по повышению профессионализма в сфере ивент индустрии.
Благодаря администрации, теперь на форуме появился специальный* раздел для ивент менеджеров. 
* Заходите, будем общаться и делиться своими наработками, помогать желающим стать настоящими Ивенторами с большой буквы. А тех, кто хочет получить профессиональные знания непосредственно от гуру в профессии, приезжайте на наши семинары по *event management*

----------


## Кристина56

Привет, всем меня зовут Кристина! Мне 26 лет.Живу я в городе Оренбург . Работаю (сейчас в декрете) в компании КонсультантПлюс руководителем отдела, замужем 10 лет  :Victory:  воспитываю двух замечательных детишек сыночка футболиста и лапочку дочку :Smile3: . 
Образование высшее , но к ведению мероприятий не имеет ни какого отношения (чего очень не хватает).
Веду день рождения , юбилеи, свадьбы, корпоративы, занимаюсь этим всего чуть чуть, так скажем новичок (1,5 года), но на этом не хочу останавливаться, хочу открыть агентство праздника ................. мечта :Grin:

----------


## Австралия

Привет всем! Меня зовут Татьяна. Училась в муз.школе, затем закончила муз.пед.училище и работала муз.руководителем в детском саду. Потом пед.институт. Приехала в Москву и 2 года работала в кадровом агентстве. Сейчас хочу вернуться в детский сад, поэтому очень рада тому, что оказалась на форуме.

----------


## Оля провинциалка

1. Имя _Меня зовут Ольга. Я с Алтая._
2. Работа _Работала в сельском ДК 10 лет, на 25% ставки. Ушла и открыла своё дело по организации семейных праздников_
3. Образование _Окончила Алтайский государственный институт искусств и культуры по специальности организатор социально-культурной деятельности_
4. Есть ли муз.образование _К сожалению, нет_
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене [I]Изначально, думала, что буду посещать родную сцену, но времени не хватает

----------


## alevtinka.myxa

Всем,привет!Я Алевтина,работаю в центре развития детей,веду группы "Вместе с мамой",музыкальный театр,вокал.Окончила Челябинскую государственную академию культуры и искусств по специальности дирижер хора.На сцене не выступаю,но каждое занятие для меня это маленький музыкальный спектакль.Хочется попробовать себя в новом амплуа ведущего детских праздников :Blush2:

----------


## лорчик24

Всем привет ..я Лариса .Вот 20 лет как живу в Германии .По професии я портная ..но переехав за границу моя професия стала невостребованна. И я начала шить костюмы и сдавать их в аренду.Но так как мне ещё к моим костюмам приходилось вести все семейные праздники ....то реквезита накопилось немеренно также как и желающих , чтобы я провела их праздники . Но.....я делаю это на уровне хобби.....для души .Это я так заглушаю ту пустоту в душе ...которая образовалась при переезде.

----------


## Фрося Бурлакова

Здравствуйте, я из г.Череповца Вологодская область. Когда-то давно работала в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, но в 90-е д/сады стали в массовом порядке закрываться и пришлось кардинально поменять профессию. Сейчас, после долгого перерыва, вернулась на работу в ДОУ, было страшно начинать всё заново, но благодаря таким форумам как ваш, я с уверенностью иду на работу к своим малышам. Моя благодарность создателям и участникам форума.

----------


## ВалерияВ

Всем привет) Валерия, живу в Челябинской области, работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Высшее образование не по специальности..)) музыкальная школа по классу фортепиано, люблю петь  :Smile3:

----------


## Юняша

Очень рада со всеми познакомиться. Зовут меня Юлией, я девушка с Урала, а точнее с Челябинской области, из маленького, но очень красивого города Сатка. 
Высшее педагогическое образование (воспитатель ДОУ и социальный педагог). 
Работаю менеджером шоу-программ, вот уже около 5 лет.  
Часто выступала на сцене в городских ДК, но в последнее время что-то времени не хватает) 
Люблю танцевать, танцую на заказах, иногда ствлю танцы. Но вот с пением у меня как-то не ладится, к сожалению)

----------


## комплимент

Все доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Галина) Я из города Пскова. Поющая ведущая.

----------


## svetalutik

[QUOTE=Orizstudio;4197317]Всем привет!!!!!
1. Меня зовут Елена) 22 года
2. Работа...у меня 2 работы) В первой половине дня я - учитель в лицее; после обеда - становлюсь event-менеджером, ведущей, вокалисткой....))))
3. Образование - высшее) специалист по работе с молодежью
4. Муз.школа - класс фортепиано
5. Регулярно выступаю на сцене))) 

Привет всем!
1 Меня зовут Светлана,33 года .Я живу в Германии.
2 Я в дикретном отпуске.
3 Образование средне-техническое Бухгалтер по производству.
4 Спец.муз образования у меня нет
5 Я провожу праздники у друзей и родственников,это мое самое любимое Хобби!Очень нравится форум ,здесь можно часами сидеть,столько  всего интересного.Правда еще многое не понятно еще.Спасибо организаторам!Подскажите пожалуйста как здесь можно в группы вступать не могу еще разобраться?

----------


## МТМ

Всем привет! Я Татьяна. Живу в Ханты-Мансийском Автономном округе небольшом, но красивом городе Югорске.Спец.муз образования у меня нет,о чем очень жалею. Работаю в медицине .Очень нравиться проводить друзьям и родным праздники начиная от дет.д.р. до  свадеб.Очень нравится форум.Будем знакомиться и изучать.

----------


## Denis79

Меня зовут Денис живу на Алтае. А вот родом я из Ташкента!Привет Землякам!! :Ok:

----------


## brava-liona

С удовольствием напишу о себе. 
1. Я Татьяна
2.Работаю муз.руком 2 года
3. образование: закончила муз.школу ппо классу ф-но, муз.училище на хоровом отделе, работала 2 года в школе учителем музыки и вот 2 года назад занесло меня в дет.сад)
4. нигде не выступала, разве что немножко пела в местном самодеятельном хоре и изредка пою в церковном

----------


## Smel

Хочется ответить строго по пунктам
1. Зовут Сергей
2. Работаю механиком в крупном предприятии
3. Образование высшее, но далеко не техническое. Педагог начального образования.
4. Музыкальную школу закончил с грехом пополам,  считаю себя теоретически безграмотным, что не мешает творчеству.
5. Конечно же выступаю, где только придется. Правда сейчас чаще за оплату - молодость бескорыстная прошла...

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Ирина.Образование среднее медицинское,но с недавних пор с медицины ушла.Муз.образования нет,не пою,не играю на муз.инструментах,но обожаю организовывать и проводить праздники.

----------


## Январушка

Елена. 6 месяцев работаю воспитателем в дошкольном образовательном учреждении. Образование высшее педагогическое специальность "Учитель начальных классов". Музыкального образования нет ( 1,5 года по классу баян музыкальной школы не считается).Люблю устраивать праздники для сна и его друзей и подруг.На работе примеряю на себе разные роли на утренниках, развлечениях). Спасибо за форум. Будем знакомиться.

----------


## Курица

> Люблю устраивать праздники для сна


для сна?????? :Blink: это как,Лен?

----------


## Людонька и Коленька

Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как:
1. Имя
2. Работа
3. Образование
4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.)
5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :)


Здравствуйте!
Людмила, всего 50 лет !
Инженер строитель по образованию -человек праздник по призванию!!!
Всю сознательную жизнь развлекаю своих друзей, теперь решила попробовать себя ведущей праздников ,юбилеев и свадеб! Очень люблю петь, пою караоке! Иногда пою со сцены нашего Центра Досуга и творчества!
Очень рада знакомству !!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> обожаю организовывать и проводить праздники.





> Людмила, всего 50 лет !
> Инженер строитель по образованию -человек праздник по призванию!!!
> Всю сознательную жизнь развлекаю своих друзей, теперь решила попробовать себя ведущей праздников ,юбилеев и свадеб!


*Ирина, Людмила*!
КАК *ведущих* праздников, я вас приглашаю в соответствующий раздел* для ведущих(*сорри за тавтологию :Blush2: )))))))))))
Это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382&page=55 
Продолжим знакомство???
(желательно почитать темку, куда я вас "послала", с первой странички-очень много для вас станет понятнее) :Aga:

----------


## svkiss

Привет всем. 1 Светлана, 2 .отдел кадров, 3. Два высших образования,Украина и Германия. 4. Муз школа 5 классов. 5. Провожу разные мероприятия, в том числе банковские операции, бабушек через дорогу... Ой что то я заболталась)))

----------


## Курица

> 5. Провожу разные мероприятия, в том числе банковские операции, бабушек через дорогу...


 :Taunt: НАШ чел, 100% :Aga:  :Victory:

----------


## VITALKA

Всем привет. Меня зовут Ольга . Инструктор по ФК в МДОУ .  Образование высшее . Я новичок , не только на форуме, но и в профессиональном плане. Надеюсь ВАШ форум поможет мне в дальнейшей работе и совершенствовании себя как педагога. Всем добра!!!!

----------


## культуристка

Привет всем! Меня зовут Светлана. По образованию музыкант, теоретик, дирижер хора. Работаю директором Центра культуры. Не только руками вожу, но и пишу сценарии, делаю постановки режиссерские практически всех крупнейших мероприятий в городе, вот уже лет 15. Солистка в группе. Вместе с мужем звукорежиссером ведем свадьбы, юбилеи, поющие ведущие. Буду счастлива общаться с форумчанами!

----------


## Смолянинова

Здравствуйте, спасибо огромное за поддержку. Меня зовут Наталья. Работаю я заведующей, только не в детском учреждении. Образование высшее. Музыкального образования нет, петь не пою и не выступаю. Поменяла три года назад работу и стало что то скучно, да еще на свадьбе гуляли и понравилась ведущая. Решила и я попробовать людям радость и позитив дарить. Люди приглашают веду только пока юбилеи и детские праздники. Провожу не часто, все с душой хочется и по этому морально выкладываюсь сильно. После мероприятия все "гоняю", как прошло. Работаю с понедельника по пятницу (дневной график работы). Пригласили провести день влюбленных, СТРАШНО ОЧЕНЬ! надо что то интересное сделать, а что не знаю. Пытаюсь подсмотреть на форуме , ничего не получается...

----------


## Evgeniyab81

Привет всем. Меня зовут Евгения. Мне 33 года. Образование высшее. Консерватория по классу фортепиано. Работаю концертмейстером в пед университете, так же веду музыкальные занятия для малышей. Уже более трех лет занимаюсь проведением детских праздников.

----------


## волгалана

1. Светлана
2. руководитель территориального общественного самоуправления, параллельно директор начинающего агентства праздников
3. специалист социально работы
4. нет
5. нет, организую праздники ))

----------


## Аночка

для знакомства: Меня зовут Анна.Я работаю певицей в ресторане уже более 20 лет, и ведущей праздничных мероприятий лет-15. Закончила муз. школу по фо-но и институт связи.

----------


## Аночка

Ещё занимаюсь пародиями на звёзд эстрады,сочиняю смешные слова к этим образам и пою живьём , включаю в программу своего ведения праздников.Также готовлю стилизованные вечеринки

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день) Меня зовут Маша Калиниская.Ведущей я работаю 7 лет,но с перерывами.Дружу с рифмой  ,работаю без реквизита . Профессионалом себя назвать не могу,но люблю эту работу всей душой.Это моё .

----------


## Модестовна

Всех приветствую !Я Любовь. С детства дружу с рифмой. Всякие поздравлялки  друзей,родных у меня в стихах. В юности до 23 лет занималась в ансамбле песни пляски,уже в зрелом возрасте сама( с помощью ЕШКО)начиная с азов освоила синтезатор, провожу праздники в своей компании,с 2011 вышла в"ЛЮДИ' В активе на данный момент 13 свадеб и юбилеев столько же примерно.Все больше это дело становится :Ok:  главным и любимым(основная работа на производстве)

----------


## Курица

> Я Любовь. С детства дружу с рифмой.


 :Tender: классно!Я-то думаю, чего это меня к тебе так тяяяяяяяяяяянет?))))))))))))))))))Теперь понятно)



> Все больше это дело становится главным и любимым(основная работа на производстве)


и это радует! А теперь ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте! :Aga:

----------


## megamen

Всем привет! Подсказали, что здесь можно рассказать о себе) Вот и решился... спустя 7 лет после регистрации здесь. Хотя как говорят чиновники, любая бумага должна вылежаться, прежде чем ее подпишут) Зовут меня, Дмитрий Коробейников. 15 лет работаю на ниве культуры в Курганской области. По первой специальности фельдшер-акушер (наерное поэтому не женат))) по второй режиссер (ЧГАКИ. Факультет театра, кино и ТВ. Специализация: режиссура театрализованных преставл-ий и празднеств) Большую часть трудовой деятельности работаю режиссером, хотя за это время поработал и преподавателем актерского мастерства, режиссуры, сценарного мастерства, игровых технологий, а также отметился в качестве главного редактора в газете (во время понял, что руководящая должность убивает творчество))) В настоящее время тружусь руководителем проектов и фестивалей и режиссером. Веду праздники, а иногда аморальный образ жизни и друзей до дома))) Ну и на последок, коротенько о заслугах) Профессиональные достижения:
Диплом «Лучший Дед Мороз г. Кургана -2005» 
Участник 1 Всероссийского съезда Дедов Морозов 
Диплом «Лучший Дед Мороз Курганской области-2008»
Гран-при Межрегионального фестиваля игровых программ «Игра-Шоу-Микрофон-2011» 
Диплом Лауреата 3 степени Всероссийского фестиваля игрового творчества «Чижик-2011» 
Диплом Лауреата 2 степени в номинации «Авторский сценарий» Областного смотра-конкурса «Грани-мастерства»
Диплом Лауреата 1 степени Всероссийского фестиваля игрового творчества «Чижик-2013» 
Лауреат Областного фестиваля "Мелодия площадей-2013"
Трижды Лауреат (выставлял 3 программы, все получили дипломы Лауреата)  и обладатель дипломов «Лучший манок» и «За сценарное мастерство» Межрегионального фестиваля игровых программ «Игра-Шоу-Микрофон -2015» 
Постоянный автор журнала "Чем развлечь гостей"
И.т.д. наверное не совсем скромно, но правда)))

----------


## Ладога

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Меня зовут Наталья. Живу в городе Сортавала (Карелия), недалеко от границы с Финляндией. Образование высшее. Работала немного в ДМШ, ДК. Уже 25 лет работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем. :Laie 40:

----------


## solist64

> И.т.д. наверное не совсем скромно, но правда)))


Не скромничай, Дима!!! Ты большой (во  всех смыслах этого слова) МА-ЛА-ДЕЦ!!!

----------


## freili

Спешу представится скорей - Алёнка я
У меня растут года,
будет скоро тридцать два,
вовсе не пятнадцать.
Где работать мне тогда,
 чем заниматься?
Эврика звучит из уст ага
В сфере праздника всегда -
Могу я реализоваться да, да, да....
Вот за рюмкой народ заскучал - ерунда!
Его веселить что об асфальт два пальца 
Сначала тост, потом анекдот и нет грустного лица
Потом  мы  берём бревно и на танцпол прямо тащим
И пусть колбасится оно под звуку не стареющего вальса
Микрофон  в руки - работа другая:
Поздравить, словами иль танцем вот это забота
Готовим понемножку то сценарий, то тост, то подложку.
Сделали столько пора бы и спеть!
Но на ухо в детстве присел мне медведь....
Вокалисту хорошо, а ведущему - лучше,
В тамады бы я пошла, пусть меня научат.

----------


## Lavrush

Привет всем! 
Зовут меня Ольга, работаю в комитете по культуре (точнее, сижу в отпуске по уходу за ребенком). 
До переезда на новое место жительства много лет отработала на телевидении (Россия 1 и РЕН ТВ).
Образование высшее, художественное (член Союза художников России, член Международного художественного фонда).
Музыкального образования, к сожалению нет - музыкальную школу бросила, так как поступила в художественную.
На сцене выступаю в качестве организатора мероприятий (иногда пишу сценарии, делаю оформление и т.п.).

----------


## Натальюшка

Здравствуйте всем,добрые форумчане! Вот и я решилась написать после долгих геолого-разведывательных операций)) Я - учитель,провела много детских праздников, у друзей - много юбилеев и несколько свадеб...Сарафанное радио набирает обороты, стали поступать заказы... Так потихонечку начала работать...Это мое радостное хобби)) 
Спасибо всем замечательным, вдохновленным, творческим людям,живущим на этом форуме, которые делятся, советуют!!!
Очень помогли идеи Елены Мартыновой, Марины Миг-Колесниченко, Екатерины Кольцовой, Ирины Окрыленной! Спасибо,девочки! Творите на радость людям!

----------


## svet-lala

Добрые, отзывчивые форумчане, здравствуйте. Меня зовут Семенова Светлана. образование экономическое, но несколько лет уже совмещаю основную работу с проведением банкетов.(последнее нравится все больше и больше).Начинала работать с сыном (он ди-джей со школы), а потом как то получилось так, что сын занялся совсем другим видом деятельности, а я осталась. Музыкального образования к сожалению нет, сценарии не пишу, но просторы интернета очень помогают создать что либо интересное. Попав к вам, уходить не хочется, столько идей, столько позитива. Спасибо вам огромное, за то что выслушиваете, даете дельные советы. Присоединяюсь ко всем выше написанным словам благодарности форумчан. Дай бог вам всем творческого роста!!!

----------


## belik88_88

всем привет!я Катя)мне 26.родилась и до прошлого лета жила в городе Макеевка,Донецкая обл.,Украина,но из за всех трагических событий были вынуждены уехать из дому.очень надеюсь что на время...сейчас обосновали в городе Котельники,Московская обл.забыла представиться-по образованию-преподаватель фортепиано,отработала семь лет в школе искусств концертмейстером и педагогом.есть дочурка,Даша.через две недели ей исполнится 3)  стал вопрос о саде-и никаких других вариантов,кроме как пойти работать и прихватить с собой ребенка,не оказалось.вот,начинаю осваивать новый вид деятельности-музыкальный руководитель!безумно рада что нашла такой чудный форум,который,надеюсь,станет для меня "настольной книгой")

----------


## ALеnKA

здравствуйте всем! я Алена, мне 27. организацией мероприятий занимаюсь несколько лет. но зарегистрироваться решила недавно. образование неоконченное, но собираюсь заняться этим вопросом снова. замужем, двое любимых детей. работаю в доме культуры, работу свою обожаю, и кроме организации праздников делать больше ничего не умею)))). безумно восхищаюсь всеми профессионалами своего дела, кто выставляет свои наработки на форуме, тоже хочу быть полезной))))!!!

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Добрый день! Я Ольга, г. Николаев. Вот уже более 30 лет работаю муз.руком в детском саду. Помню как раньше по крупицам искали какие-нибудь новинки, сочиняли, переделывали песенки и т. д. Как я рада за всех за нас, что появилось столько возможностей расширить свои знания, познакомиться с творчеством других специалистов, да и просто пообщаться друг с другом, найти единомышленников. Огромная благодарность всем, кто делится своим талантом, своими наработками. Я еще так мало умею, хочу освоить комп, чтобы и мне внести свой вклад в общее дело. Вперёд, к новым вершинам!

----------


## Дил

Здрвствуйте зовут меня Диляра.Работаю муз.рук.в центре развития ,в детском саду ,занимаюсь репетиторством  .Образование музыкальное высшее

----------


## elka-ru82

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Евгения, работаю инструктором по ЛФК, одновременно совмещаю с проведением праздников..... Не люблю слово ТАМАДА, люблю ведущая.... Пою, хочу научиться танцевать, но пока не могу - воспитываю сына и маленькую дочу, времени катастрофически не хватает, выспаться - это мечта!!!! Пока в декрете, но уже выхожу в свет :Party:  Первую свадьбу после декрета провела, когда доче исполнилось 4 месяца, сейчас уже в полном разгаре работаю... Хочу узнать много нового и поделиться своими работами!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Александра Лимпопо

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Александра, и я  - аниматор  :Smile3:  Или ведущая детских праздников. Но никак не тамада, как многие иногда называют. Я тоже не люблю это слово, потому что считаю, что к тамадовству не имею никакого отношения. Закончила педагогический университет, но в школу меня не затянуло. Случайно, в качестве подработки воспитателем, попала на детскую игровую площадку. Там и состоялся мой первый детский праздник. Был опыт работы в качестве педагога по раннему развитию в течении 2х лет, но организация закрылась, а к конкурентам идти не было желания  :No2: . Так и остались мы вдвоем - я и праздники  :Smile3:  И пусть нет ни выходных, ни свободного времени, зато так приятно видеть, что ты приносишь детям радость, что они верят в сказку! Надеюсь, на форуме почерпнуть еще больше сказочных идей! Всем добра!  :Tender:

----------


## Танюшеч

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Татьяна.Работаю в детском саду музруководителем. Начала вести праздники 3 года назад. Хочется учиться, совершенствоваться
в таком непростом занятии.Хочется дарить радость людям!

----------


## Elisabir

Здравствуйте меня зовут Мария. Работаю уже 20 лет в недвижимости, музыкального образования нет, мой муж музыкант, иностранец, начала петь с ним, так сказать разбавлять его европейский репертуар чем то нашим русским))) а тут руководители ресторана попросили свадьбу провести, провела, всю информацию нашла в интернете, все получилось в общем не плохо , а тут скоро Новогодние праздники, и то же руководство просит теперь провести все корпоротивы и Новогоднюю ночь, честно говоря я в раздумьях.. а смогу ли?...ведь ни навыков ни реквизита ни чегошеньки нет .... нашла ваш форум и  теперь очень надеюсь что с вашей помощью все же смогу))буду рада любой помощи , заранее спасибо)

----------


## оксяночка

Всем здравствуйте!Меня зовут Оксана и живу я в Красноярском крае. Очень рада с Вами со всеми познакомится и общаться.Хотя у меня нет ни театрального ни музыкального образования, но в душе я маленькая актриса. Мне нравится "делать" людям настроение.Все началось сначала для домашних, а потом они же меня подтолкнули  пойти дальше.Правда опыту маловато, именно поэтому вступила в ряды Форума. Очень надеюсь на Вашу помощь и возможно и я когда нибудь и кому нибудь пригожусь!Всем желаю приятных встреч и общений!

----------


## Татьяна Савинова

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ!Приветствую Всех Творческих и Креативных людей! Меня зовут Татьяна,мне 34 года, живу в прекрасном городе Бугульма республика Татарстан. Семь лет занимаюсь проведением праздников, очень люблю свою работу! Являюсь участницей Второго Всероссийского конкурса красоты и профессионального мастерства "Ведущая года" город Анапа 2015, диплом в номинации  "Харизматичная ведущая".

----------


## Яна31

Салют всем талантливым людям собравшимся тут !!!! Мне 45 лет , родилась и живу в Белгороде . Люблю свой город и свою работу . Я ведущая с 13 летним стажем . По образованию педагог , но уже 10 лет как не работаю в этой области . Обожаю праздники с минимумом реквизита и ненавижу дешевые тряпки "костюмы"

----------


## lezin80

Всем привет! А принимаете ли совсем не профессионалов, но бооольших любителей. У нас в семье 4 детей (скоро будет больше;)) и мы очень любим устраивать тематические праздники. По поводу и без. Старшие дети уже во всю участвуют, сами сценарии пишут, музыку подбирают. Устраиваем концерты, постановки и для соседских детей). Очень хотелось бы подружиться на вашем форуме, почерпнуть новых идей. А может и мы чем то пригодимся!)

----------


## sveta0773

Привет! Я работаю главным бухгалтером, а увлечение устраивать и проводить праздники - это еще с детства. Мое детство прошло в местном клубе маленького поселка. В дальнейшем я там же преподавала уроки хореографии. С недавнего времени начала вести банкеты уже конкретней, чем это было ранее. На этот шаг меня подтолкнул развод с супругом.  Когда я готовлюсь к очередному мероприятию, а затем смотрю на радостные лица людей, то мне становится очень радостно и я забываю о проблемах насущных. Для лучшего дальнейшего творчества просто необходимо общение с творческими людьми.  Надеюсь примите.

----------


## КурочкинаН

Здравствуйте, я Наталья, ведущая детских и взрослых праздников. По профессии я педагог, работала долгое время в дошкольных учреждениях. Начала свою деятельность лет 8 назад с организации и проведения детских праздников, затем отдельными блоками (как сюрпризный момент, под разгоряченную публику) появлялась с конкурсами и поздравлениями на 1-2 часа в компаниях, куда меня заранее приглашали так сказать задать настрой праздника. Приходила в образах различных. И лишь, только после проведения юбилея для своей мамы, я начала свою деятельность ведущей. Когда то я с ужасом говорила: "Да, что бы  я, свадьбу провести!!!! НИ ЗА ЧТО!!! Никогда в жизни!!!" Но как говориться, никогда не говори никогда!! У меня на счету уже огромное количество свадеб, юбилеев и других мероприятий. Я не профессионал, это мое хобби. В своей работе я использовала идеи с интернета. что-то переделывала, что-то додумывала, что-то корректировалось или отсеивалось после апробации на мероприятиях. Собственно, раз людям нравится и они меня стали приглашать, я стала развиваться в этом направлении. Я даже свою машину обклеила рекламой и картинками. Теперь я не могу проехать не  замеченной. Каждый раз иду на банкет. волнуюсь страшно, переживаю, и очень придираюсь к себе, все ли пройдет хорошо? (А как вы?).  Но надо постоянно развиваться, и ВОТ поэтому я ЗДЕСЬ, с вами. Я очень рада, просто безмерно счастлива, что узнала об этом сайте, здесь я смогу стать настоящим профессионалом и мастером своего дела!!! Спасибо заранее всем!!! Буду рада общению, и обмену опытом. До встречи!

----------


## Натали69

Здравствуйте!по профессии я театральный режиссер(институт культуры), праздники нравятся-веду, пишу.с удовольствием учусь!!Побщаться- рада, помешать может только нехватка времени.

----------


## О-па-па

Всем здравствуйте! Я Вероника, работаю в учреждении образования, по образованию - преподаватель психологии. Проведение мероприятий, скорее хобби. Не всегда соглашаюсь на проведение, т.к. есть основная работа, а быть ведущей - все-таки большая подготовительная работа. Но если провожу, то стараюсь подойти к каждому индивидуально.  А вот дома каждое торжество - это да...   Всегда рада узнать для себя что-то новое!

----------


## ЮленькаЮ

работаю в детском саду завхозом, люблю людей и праздники

----------


## Нажия

Доброй ночи! Зовут меня Нажия. Я из Татарстана, города Казани. Образование высшее, преподаватель французского языка. За плечами также 8 лет музыкального образования по классу фортепиано. В свободное время работаю экскурсоводом, показывая всю красоту нашего края. В Казани есть что показать, недаром ей  более 1000 лет. Я ведущая-любитель. Дарю праздник родным и близким мне людям. Всегда стараюсь узнавать что-то новое, учиться, не стоять на месте. Спасибо, что есть такой форум, где можно пообщаться и узнать много нового.

----------


## Zheni-Zheni

> Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как: 
> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
> 
> Да и вообще кто что о себе хочет написать - может писать здесь:):):):):)



1.Евгения
2. Психолог, руководитель детского центра
3. Психологическое.
4. музыкальная школа - дирижер.
5. на сцене не бываю, только веду детские праздники

----------


## Натуля100500

1. Наталья Ведешкина 
2. Домохозяйка,мама и любящая жена ,зарабатываю деньги проведением мероприятий ...свадьбы,юбилеи,выпускные,открытие магазинов и т.д
3. Высшее экономическое
4. Муз . образования -нет
5. Провожу регулярно праздники - это и мой заработок и моя жизнь и мой воздух

----------


## Инна-Ника

Добрый день всем. Я Кузьменко Инна. ведущая торжеств с 28 летним стажем. По основной профессии инструктор -методист в спортивной школе. Образований несколько и техническое и спортивное и экономическое и педагогическое )) в прошлом профессиональная певица. Основной доход в семье-конечно проведение торжеств

----------


## Маруся Кузнецова

Привет всем!
Зовут меня Маруся.
Я директор единственной в Бурятии Кулинарной студии уже год. Провожу мероприятия больше 10 лет.
Образование у меня высшее. Закончила факультет Режиссуры Академии Культуры г. Улан-Удэ.
Музыкального образования нет но с 7 лет профессионально пою.
Основным доходом было и будет проведение любых торжеств от Свадьбы до Концертов.
 :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## khuzzy

Привет!
Меня зовут Галина, уже больше тридцати лет работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду.
Музыкальных образований несколько - муз. училище, класс фортепиано; и пед институт, муз-пед факультет.
На сцене выступают мои детки, участники детских конкурсов! Вот как-то так...

----------


## miss Epin

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Татьяна. Живу и работаю в Екатеринбурге. Образование средне-специальное, медицинское. Работаю на Областной станции переливания крови с донорами, и заготовкой компонентов крови. Мероприятия только в коллективе и в семье. Безвоздмездно, т.е. даром и только по собственному желанию.

----------

Курица (23.03.2016)

----------


## Юлия Маленькое Чудо

Добрый день!) 

1) Меня зовут Юлия. 
2) В настоящее время занимаюсь развитием своего агентства детского праздника в г.Новосибирске. К счастью, занимаюсь я этим не одна, а со своей коллегой и подругой) Опыт работы на детских мероприятиях - около 7 лет. Из них 3 года в своем агентстве. Артистка шоу мыльных пузырей. В данный момент стремлюсь отойти от проведения анимационных программ, поскольку есть множество других важных дел: написание сценариев, постановка программ, разработка тематических мероприятий и т.д. Также, у нашего агентства есть свой канал на Ютуб, где мы выкладываем полезную информацию для родителей, и конечно, анонсы и отчеты наших праздников. 
3) У меня два высших образования. 
Педагогическое: преподаватель русского языка и литературы, и психологическое. Еще 9 лет занималась в театральной студии, работала в детском лагере пару лет) 
4) Музыкального образования, к сожалению, нет. Только могу сыграть некоторые простые песни на гитаре (училась играть совсем недолго).
5) Выступаю с шоу мыльных пузырей. Иногда, сейчас гораздо реже, выступаю в качестве аниматора) 

Рада знакомству!:-)

----------

Курица (23.03.2016)

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Добрый вечер. Я Светлана. Живу   в Германии. Занимаюсь социальной работой для больных и пожилых людей. Образование режиссерское, училища культуры и высшее , пед.университет. Работала раньше в культуре и специалистом по работе с молодежью.Переженила кучу молодежи со всякими обрядами , но теперь это все как нафталин.  После переезда в Германию занималась только семейными праздниками, благо родственников много тут  и организовала творческую гостиную для русскоязычных пожилых людей. Обожаю русский язык. Всегда благодарю, за возможность  проводить втречи и говорить  на родном языке ,гостей Гостиной.  Хотим с единомышленниками заняться организацией и проведением праздников.Поэтому с жадностью впитываю как губка все новое.

----------

Курица (23.03.2016)

----------


## Евгения Иноземцева

Здорово, что здесь столько креативных, профессиональных, интересных ведущих и спикеров!

----------


## Евгения Иноземцева

Здравствуйте всем! Я - Евгения Иноземцева, ведущая из Киева. Будем знакомы!

----------


## Наталья Качинская

Добрый вечер всем! Зовут меня Наталья ! Я студентка, будущий педагог и юрист. Свою деятельность как ведущая начала 2 года назад! кКроме этого , с 13 лет - пою на разных торжествах) Рада знакомству)))

----------


## solg2007

Привет. Я - Ольга. 
Пела много в ресторанах, видела много ведущих в работе, в какой-то момент начала вести сама))) 
Педагог, высшее музыкально-педагогическое образование, организатор мероприятий, работала  в школе педагогом-организатором, учителем музыки, пела в ресторане "на точке", на банкетах, вела много различных мероприятий. 
После рождения 2-их деток возвращаюсь в профессию, хочу с помощью спикеров, поддержки форумчан выйти на новый уровень ведения и организации праздников.
Спасибо Леночке Мартыновой, Анечке Теренковой за то, что Вы есть, за то, что делитесь)))

----------


## ИринаНизиёва

Добрый вечер! Я работаю в кадетском корпусе "Спасатель" музыкальным руководителем. И как-то с лёгкой руки своего преподавателя по вокалу начала вести юбилеи, свадьбы и другие мероприятия. Очень хочу общаться с вами и много, много знать. Спасибо Лене Мартыновой!

----------


## Наумка

Всем привет!!!! :Smile3:  Меня зовут Наталья! Праздничные мероприятия провожу около 5 лет, также занимаюсь оформлением свадеб, фотопроектов. Мама 2 детишек :Derisive:  Образование -экономическое.  :Grin:

----------


## НоводарДом Культуры

Всем привет, а мы работники Дома Культуры! Работаем давно и профессионально!

----------


## Виктория Игоревна

Здравствуйте! Я Виктория, много лет проработала в школе, имею высшее педагогическое образование, играю на гитаре, пою. Вела праздники , совмещая с работой в школе, но это сложно , пришлось выбирать что-то одно. Решила оставить школу и с головой погрузиться в праздничную индустрию. Вот уже 2 года занимаюсь только праздниками!  Мне очень нравится , я счастлива) Очень рада, что нашла этот форум , где много единомышленников и творческих людей! Ура -ура  -ура)))

----------


## Инесса Мур

Добрый вечер.
Меня  зовут Инесса. Я люблю творить, а также вытворять!))) Подруга подтолкнула к проведению праздников, т.к. я всегда устраивала их весело, но раньше делала только для своих. Сейчас этим живу. Увлекательно и позитивно! Сама делаю костюмы (в большей степени), делаю украшения для свадеб.

----------


## Анна Краус

Все здравствуйте! Я из г. Санкт-Петербург. Работаю музыкальным руководителем. Образование высшее. Стаж педагогической работы 15 лет. Рада общению и взаимовыручке.

----------


## лесоль

Всем здравствуйте.давайте знакомиться,а то как—то неудобно сразу задавать вопросы и просить помощи. Меня зовут Наталья.Работаю врачом и веду занятия ЛФК у деток с нулевого возраста,с различными проблемами. Закончила семилетнюю музыкальную школу.Аниматором никогда не была. Я здесь не для того,чтоб воруя чужие идеи зарабатывать деньги,просто я очень люблю своего сына и хочу чтоб каждый его день рождения был сказкой. Поэтому не бойтесь помогать мне—я не буду составлять вам конкуренцию)) и может я не буду полезна вам, но обещаю быть благодарной,и с вашей бескорыстной помощью еще несколько деток проведут радостный день,подарят нам смех и улыбки,и межет мир станет чуточку лучше

----------


## татуся

Всем здравствуйте!!!
рада знакомству.
Меня зовут,Татьяна,работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду,Закончила высшее педагогическое учреждение,очень люблю свою работу, в данный момент нахожусь в отпуске по уходу за детьми(двойняшки),но активно набираюсь новых идей!!!
Спасибо всем создателям и организаторам такого прекрасного форума!!!

----------


## Людмила91

Доброго и позитивного времени суток всем форумчанам! 
1. Будем знакомы - Я , Людмила. Можно, неофициально, Мила.
2. НА данный момент я работаю мамой, поваром, горничной, медсестрой, посудомойкой и т.д. В общем, кто понял - в декрете! Основная работа в ДСООЦ "Лазурный" - педагог-организатор. До этого 5 лет проработала в сельской школе преподавателем истории.
3. Высшее НГПУ им. Минина, факультет истории.
4. Закончила муз. школу по классу фортепиано, но так как, в связи с денежными трудностями в семье, не было возможности практиковаться после окончания, к сожалению все позабыла.

----------


## МаричкаПраздничная

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчани! :Smile3:  Я только сегодня зарегистрировалась на этом сайте хотя уже не раз слышала о его существовании:) Немножко о себе , мне 20 лет и я работаю воспитателем в детской комнате при одном из ресторанов моего города, также совмещаю это все с аниматорством и вообще разными видами творчества! :Tender:  Очень хочу познакомится с такими же творческими личностями как и я)) :Vishenka 04:  :049:

----------


## TaniaCeluiko

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам. 
Меня зовут Целуйко Татьяна Александровна, живу и работаю музыкальным руководителем в Минске (Республика Беларусь). 
Образование: среднее специальное (музыкальное воспитание) и высшее (культуролог)
Закончила 7 классов музыкальной школы по классу фортепиано + 4 года в колледже и 5 лет в университете.

Отличного  настроения! Творческих успехов!

----------


## Черёмушка

Привет!!! Меня зовут Татьяна. Образование высшее(музыкальное). 15 лет работаю в Доме Культуры. Сравнительно недавно начала проводить свадьбы,юбилеи, детские дни рождения. С начала знакомые попросили провести свадьбу, потом знакомые знакомых и как -то всё завертелось.

----------


## Sherstinka

Всем приветик! Меня зовут Светлана! Работаю музыкальным руководителем в садике! Живу в Киеве!

----------


## Галя-Галочка

Приветствую всех, всех, всех!!! Вижу, что тут все супер талантливые! А я скромно- новичок!
Галина,образование техническое. Но стремлюсь, стремлюсь...к сцене поближе. Пела в фольклорном коллективе, немного. Сцену люблю и праздник создавать тоже. Буду учиться у вас! Всем заранее спасибо!

----------


## uniform86

Подскажите пож-та не нашла контактов на сайте, как связаться с админом?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите пож-та не нашла контактов на сайте, как связаться с админом?


Эльза, здравствуйте, приветствую Вас на нашем форуме. :flower:  Выйти на администратора всегда можно через навигационную панель под шапкой форума, нажав на слово "Навигация" и в выпавшем окошке - на "Руководство сайта":

[img]http://*********ru/11261430m.png[/img]

Откроется список всех модераторов, в конце списка - перечислена администрация.*
Администратор нашего форума - Марина Зайкина (Mazaykina)*:
[img]http://*********ru/11230710.png[/img]И там же нажмите "Отправить ЛС".  

Вот ссылка для личного сообщения Марине:
http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=29

С уважением, Светлана. :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> можно через навигационную панель под шапкой форума, нажав на слово "Навигация"


Можно без навигации...

Находясь на главной странице форума - прокручиваем оную в самый низ - там постоянная ссылка на раздел *Руководство сайта*

[img]http://*********ru/11240705.jpg[/img]

----------


## uniform86

писала уже давно, не отвечает, можно еще кому-то написать?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> писала уже давно, не отвечает, можно еще кому-то написать?


Эльза, не обижайтесь, администратор у нас очень занятой человек, поэтому не всегда может ответить. Напишите личное сообщение мне или Паше PAN. Посмотрим, в нашей ли компетенции окажется Ваш вопрос.

С уважением, Светлана.

----------


## Alsu@

Всем привет! 
1.Меня зовут Алсу
2. В данный момент осваиваю профессию ведущего-тамады. 
3.Мама двух замечательных сынишек.
4.Образование высшее, экономист-бухгалтер.
Буду рада общению, пишите!

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

Всем Привет!
Меня зовут Оксана.
Живу я в Республике Татарстан,пгт.Куйбышевский Затон
Работаю в ДК им.Столярова директором.
Образование высшее
На сцене ежедневно))

----------


## Gerlin

1. Диана
2. Работаю в ЦДТ педагогом-организатором и доп.образования по актерскому мастерству. Создали с подругой студию праздника "Пятница" и дарим радость:)
3. Образование  - режиссер театрализованных представлений и праздников, педагог. Еще в питерской театральной академии не доучилась не театроведа.
4. Муз.школа по классу аккордеон и самообразование (гитара, фортепиано, флейта, джембе, калимба, губная гармошка), пишу песни, записываем альбом.
Художественная школа.
5. Организую и веду городские мероприятия. И мероприятия, организованные нашей студией.

----------


## Светлана Аркадьевна

приветствую всех!
1.Светлана.
2.работаю режиссером в Доме культуры.
3.закончила Томский колледж культуры.
4. музыкального образования не имею. пою на слух.
5.на сцену выхожу в качестве ведущей 2-3 раза в месяц в качестве ведущей 14 лет. а до этого как участник худ.самодеятельности. и всегда очень волнуюсь.

----------


## Malfrida

1. Веруня
2. Культработник
3. Окончила педколледж, учусь в Ростовском колледже культуры, специальность СКД режиссер театрализованных представлений
4. Муз. образования нет
5. Выступаю в качестве ведущей, в качестве аниматора. Волнение перед выступлением всегда, как в первый раз

----------


## Ольга Г

Давайте познакомимся!
1. Ольчик
2. Учитель музыки, музыкальный руководитель в дошкольных группах(при школе)
3. Окончила Старооскольский педколледж
4. муз школа 6 лет, педколледж 4 года 
5. на сцене выставляю детей...

----------


## Кира24

Здравствуйте все! Работаю воспитателем в частном детском доме Волгограда. Имею высшее педагогическое образование. Сцена всегда манила, а несколько лет назад открыла в себе талант организатора и ведущего праздников.

----------


## zvaryga

Зовут Максим
Работаю в "Центре культурно-досуговой деятельности" п. Охотск Хабаровский край, должность - руководитель театральной студии "Диалог"
Студент ЗФО "Хабаровского государственного института культуры" Режиссер любительского театра.
Закончил Детскую музыкальную школу искусств по классу фортепиано в п. Охотск
Пою, танцую, играю в театр! (:

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Здравствуйте! И я хочу в команду:))) Конечно, в первую очередь - учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться! У вас, профессионалов своего дела... Ну и, может быть, сама когда-нибудь пригожусь. В первую очередь - сочиняю стихи на заказ, переделываю песни, делаю подводки. А там, глядишь, еще какие-нибудь скрытые таланты обнаружатся :Grin:

----------


## Галчон

Здравствуйте, Меня зовут Галина.По первому  образованию я медик, по второму педагог, а по призванию ведущая праздников.Я еще только учусь,но думаю у меня все получится.

----------


## Barguzenok

1. Анна.
2. В прошлой жизни бухгалтер, сейчас просто мама, жена (повар, психолог, парикмахер, репетитор, прачка, уборщица, ... нужное подчеркнуть) 
3. Высшее.
4. Муз.школа. Было дело...
5. Не моя специфика, но при острой необходимости и на сцену заносит)))
Четверо детей. В связи с этим приходится на ходу осваивать любые специальности от портнихи до артиста.
В общем и целом к муз.руководителям, садам, школам, ДК отношения не имею. В данный момент изучаю новые для себя программы и не хочу делать черновики для корзины. Пусть мои нешедевры пригодятся в "бюджетной" сфере. В двух словах: монтаж, анимация персонажей, всевозможные клипы, ролики, слайдшоу, всё, что может пригодится муз.руку.
Ткните носом где мои умения и навыки могут пригодиться. А то сама никак не сориентируюсь.
С Наступающим всех! Мира и тепла в душе...

----------

nezabudka-8s (11.01.2017), Курица (25.12.2016)

----------


## dinariк

1. Динара
2. Работаю в музыкальной школе преподавателем фортепиано и в детском саду
3. высшее
4. Консерватория по классу фортепиано
5. На сцене частенько приходится бывать. сейчас осваиваю специальность муз.рука)))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Пусть мои нешедевры пригодятся в "бюджетной" сфере. В двух словах: монтаж, анимация персонажей, всевозможные клипы, ролики, слайдшоу, всё, что может пригодится муз.руку.
> Ткните носом где мои умения и навыки могут пригодиться. А то сама никак не сориентируюсь.


Анечка, только сейчас увидела Ваше сообщение... Видеоролики можно выставлять в этой теме для музруков: 
Видеоматериалы для музыкальных занятий

Если материалов будет много, можно открыть авторскую тему в разделе "Наше творчество", например в подразделе Сам себе режиссер
Это общий раздел для всех форумчан.

Есть раздел творческих мастерских отдельно для музыкальных руководителей. Там разрешается создавать темы активным форумчанам, кто к нам всерьёз и надолго. Вы как, с нами?..))) Тогда добро пожаловать!
Компиляторная и авторская лаборатория творчества
Талантливые и креативные мамочки, да ещё и с таким отменным чувством юмора, который прослеживается в ваших сообщениях, нам очень нужны! :Yes4:

----------

Barguzenok (12.01.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

> Видеоролики можно выставлять в этой теме для музруков:


Спасибо, а то реально хожу, хожу, словно по коридорам того НИИ из Чародеев: "Люди, а-ауу!")))



> Там разрешается создавать темы активным форумчанам, кто к нам всерьёз и надолго. Вы как, с нами?..)))


На сколько хватит моего терпения :Grin:  Хотя пришла сама помогать и нести пользу людям и радость детям, но зависла в разделе Тамадей (у мамы скоро юбилей)-гребу лопатой материал и чужой опыт :Grin:  Спасибо всем за щедрость.

----------

nezabudka-8s (12.01.2017)

----------


## ТриМ

Всем привееет! Меня зовут Мария, я работаю в сфере управления персоналом, имею высшее экономическое образование, музыкальное - отсутствует. На работе помимо основного функционала занимаюсь организацией и проведением внутрикорпоративных праздников. Для родных и близких всегда выступаю в роли тамады, придумываю сценарии для знакомых, если просят и получаю от этого процесса удовольствие, еще я танцую - это мое хобби, выступаю на городских мероприятиях. Вот подумываю в последнее время вплотную изучить сферу организации и проведения праздников и мероприятий. Искала курсы онлайн на эту тему и нашла этот форум. Думаю здесь я познакомлюсь с очень интересными людьми, профессионалами своего дела и многому научусь у них, еще не изучала форум, но в предвкушении)))

----------

Barguzenok (13.01.2017), nezabudka-8s (13.01.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Вот подумываю в последнее время вплотную изучить сферу организации и проведения праздников и мероприятий. Искала курсы онлайн на эту тему и нашла этот форум. Думаю здесь я познакомлюсь с очень интересными людьми, профессионалами своего дела и многому научусь у них


Мария, добро пожаловать на форум! :flower:  Обязательно загляните в нашу Академию Мастеров event индустрии! Там преподают настоящие профессионалы - Татьяна Жегунова, Марина Морозова, Елена Мартынова! 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=478

----------

ТриМ (16.01.2017)

----------


## Катя-Я

Всем здравствуйте!) меня зовут Катя:)  я из Новосибирска, занимаюсь детскими праздниками:) вот уже наверное 12й год....))
Так- так... Что тут пишут о себе?
1) Новосибирский колледж культуры и Алтайская академия Культуры- режиссер праздников
2) Работала и в Домах культуры, и арт- директором различных коммерческих детских центров в Новосибирске, сейчас 4й год моему агентству детских праздников) 
3) что делаем? Проводим праздники в качестве аниматоров, показываем научное шоу, делаем шоу пузырей. в этом году обзавелись своим детским центром- т.е местом для проведения празлников.  
4) Планов много! А сделать нужно еще больше) как-то  так) даже не знаю с чего начать общение и в какую тему вторгнуться))))

----------

Курица (08.02.2017)

----------


## nata123

Здравствуйте! Я - Наталья. Образование - высшее экономическое. Работаю ведущей свадеб в Украине. Сейчас учусь в муз.школе по классу вокал.

----------

Курица (08.02.2017)

----------


## clava

Вячеслав,аккомпаниатор в СДК,культ-просвет училище,хоровой женский коллектив и сам сольно пою

----------

Курица (08.02.2017)

----------


## julia-minina

Юлия. Образование высшее (муз-пед). 15 лет преподавала в колледже. Сейчас - муз.рук в детском саду.

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

> *korolek*:
> 
> Я вот тут подумала.. а почему бы нам не познакомиться всем.. идея возникла еще всвязи с "разделением на профессионалов и нет".. например, можно выделить такие пункты как: 
> 1. Имя 
> 2. Работа 
> 3. Образование 
> 4. Есть ли муз.образование (муз.школа, училище и т.п.) 
> 5. Выступаете ли сейчас на сцене, как часто, в группе, соло и т.п. :) 
> 
> ...


На форуме уже почти год, а этой тему (простите за невнимательность))) не видела)))
Итак...
Меня зовут Юля
На данный момент я воспитываю маленького сыночка (1 год), старшенькую красавицу дочку (11 лет) и мужа)))
У меня высшее образование "Управление персоналом", до декрета работала кадровиком. Ну и всякие там курсы по интересам, всего не перечислить. Стараюсь глубоко изучить то, что мне нравится.
Музыкального образования нет, в детстве немного пыталась учиться в музыкальной школе, но не хватило терпения и я бросила. Также в школе пела в хоре.
Праздниками занимаюсь со школьных времен (еще тогда писала сценарии для школьных вечеров). Стихи пишу с дошкольного возраста. Но тамадю "на потоке" (у чужих людей) только второй год. Всегда как то стеснялась своих творческих стремлений, а рождение второго ребенка - бац! - и я нашла себя настоящую)))
Провожу и детские и взрослые праздники, творю и вытворяю) Праздники проходят часто - несколько раз в неделю)

----------


## SwETl@na

Всем привет! Меня зовут Светлана! Я из Костаная, что в Казахстане. Занимаюсь проведением праздников вот уже 25 лет. Как говорится "для своих"! На форуме я хочу поучиться у профессионалов. Образование КУЛЬТПРОСВЕТОВСКОЕ! А еще в библиотеке работала.

----------


## Alfeiko

Всем привет!
1. Меня зовут Ольга
2. Раньше руководила фирмой по организации мероприятий. После переезда работаю руководителем театральной студии для малышей, ну и провожу праздники для детей всех возрастов: от 0 до 99)))
3. Первое - технология проблемного программирования, второе - режиссер эстрады и массовых праздников
4. Музыкального, к сожалению, нет(
5. На "малой сцене" практически ежедневно, а вот действительно на сцене давно уже не была...

Надеюсь, что смогу пригодиться форумчанам  :Victory:

----------

Barguzenok (03.04.2017)

----------


## ИринаСМ

1. Ирина
2. Работаю мамой троих детей, сама веду мероприятия только у родных и близких или по зову сердца, организовала собственную мастерскую праздников, сама провожу мастер классы
3. Образование МГТУ им Баумана (организация производства), дополнительно посещаю творческие курсы и занятия
4. Несколько лет проучилась в музыкальной школе по классу фортепьяно (не закончила)
5. На сцене выступаю редко в качестве ведущей и исполнителя

----------

Курица (13.04.2017), шуня232 (22.05.2017)

----------


## шуня232

Здравствуйте!
1.Юлия
2.Работаю преподавателем в колледже (и веду праздники)
3.Образование высшее (психология)
4. Закончила муз. школу по классу фортепиано
5.На сцене в качестве ведущей, иногда артистки

----------


## zwetlana

1. Светлана
2.Муз. руководитель в детском саду
3.Образование высшее - УрГПУ, муз.пед.факультет
4.Муз. школа, муз.пед. училище, муз.пед факультет
5.Сама люблю вести праздники, мои дети участвуют во всевозможных фестивалях с танцами

----------

nezabudka-8s (16.08.2017)

----------


## Оксана Договорова

1. Оксана
2. В декретном отпуске, но работаю методистом в центре молодежных инициатив
3. закончила факультет режиссуры театрализованных представлений и праздников МГУКИ
5. Очень люблю вести праздники для детей и взрослых!

----------


## Ритмика

1. Елена
2. Педагог-организатор ( веду ритмику и провожу детские мероприятия в реабилитационном центре)
3. Социальный педагог)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
4. Нет и очень жалею. что в детстве не было такой возможности, 
5. Молодежь и дети, кто ко мне ходят выступают, а сама и в шк. годы и сейчас со сценой связана, только направления разные: пишу сценарии и по ним провожу детские мероприятия , ставлю танцы для концертов)))

----------


## Анна Н

1. Анна
2. Музыкальный руководитель в детском саду.
3. Среднее и высшее педагогическое.
4. Музыкальная школа (фо-но).
5. На сцене не выступаю, но планирую выход на аниматора.

Пишу стихи, пишу и переделываю детские и взрослые песни (только слова). Надеюсь, что смогу быть кому-то здесь полезной! Очень хочу принять опыт профессионалов.

----------

nezabudka-8s (16.08.2017), алла9 (04.09.2017)

----------


## Valuxa_G

Всем привет!
Валентина, почти 50.
Продвинутый пользователь ПК (программист). Давно забрела на форум. Пользуюсь иногда, когда хочу что-нибудь приятное сделать для своих близких. Не обладаю качествами тамады, не пою, не танцую. Просто очень нравится та творческая атмосфера, которая присутствует на сайте. Она помогает иногда для любимых людей сделать маленькие приятности. Спасибо.

----------

алла9 (04.09.2017)

----------


## алла9

Я новичок в форуме, но очень приятно всех увидеть и со всеми познакомиться, меня зовут Елена, работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, музыкальную школу окончила давно, в 1988 году, образование педагогическое, пишите, буду рада.

----------


## pups160403

1. Екатерина.
2. Работала менеджером по мерчендайзингу, пока в декрете с ребенком.
3. Образование высшее экономическое.
4. Окончила музыкальную школу по классу баяна. 9 лет играла в оркестре.
5. В настоящее время на сцене не выступаю. Провожу в основном детские праздники у знакомых.

----------

Курица (04.09.2017)

----------


## Таша71

1. Меня зовут Наталья. 2. Образование высшее экономическое и музыкально- педагогическое. 3. Работаю в настоящее время музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Вернулась в профессию год назад, поэтому - новичок.

----------


## Kopitoshka

Всем привет! Меня зовут Светлана. Я мама двоих замечательных малышей и в данный момент я нахожусь в декретном отпуске. Образование у меня среднее медицинское, музыкального  образования не имею( Иногда провожу праздники для своих родных, собственно так я и попала на этот замечательный сайт и теперь периодически  захожу сюда для вдохновения)))

----------


## masyanya

1. Елена
2. педагог
3. высшее
4. муз.образования нет
5. Провожу праздники и мероприятия для своих родных и коллег в свободное от работы время. Зарегистрировалась на сайте давно, но вплотную изучать начала его только сейчас, и пожалела- здесь столько идей, надо было пораньше начинать)))))

----------


## марута

Приветствую всех на форуме ! 
1.Меня зовут Марута.
2.Работаю учителем музыки в школе
3.Педагогическое музыкальное образование
4.27 лет работаю по одной специальности
5. Периодически пою на праздниках- но не считаю себя  певицей. играю на аккордеоне,гитаре.

----------


## минчанка

Всем привет! Меня зовут Елена, работаю с малышами от 1 года. Не музыкант, но использую песенки и музыку в работе с малышами.

----------


## Катриша

Всем привет,меня зовут Екатерина
1.образоание средне специаольное
2.имею двоих детей
3.муз.образования не имею(люблю петь)
4.люблю праздники

----------


## miheevalubov

Любовь. Всем привет!
1. образование ср.спец.-музыкальное училище.
2. работаю муз.рук. в детском саду.
3. имею четверых детей
4 люблю  проводить для детей веселые праздники.

----------


## Сиренко

Юлия. Всем огромный привет!
1. Образование - высшее - специальная педагогика и психология
2. Работаю в детском развивающем центре, а в свободное время провожу праздники.
3. имею троих детей.
4. люблю проводить время со своей большой семьей

----------


## Лара Петровна

Драссе!)) Лара Пятровна.
Из старой гвардии... октябрята, пионэры, комсомольцы...
Муз.школа, Ялтинское педучилище.
Музрук в детском саду.
Люблю тусню с молодёжью..))

----------


## Инна78

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Инна!
1.образование ср. спец. - муз училище
2. с недавних пор работаю в детском саду муз работником
3. двое детей
4. люблю детей! Всех! 
5. Люблю путешествия с семьей))

----------


## Loves

1. Надежда
2. Аниматор 
3. Пелагогические курсы 
4. Нет
5. На сцене я выступала в школьные года, пять лет.

----------


## irina.muz

1. Ирина
2. методист-сценарист, районный дом культуры
3. бакалавр, университет культуры
4. двое детей, мальчик и девочка
5. ведущая

----------


## Галак76

Галя. Всем привет!
На форуме Галак76-часть фамилии.
Саратов. Образование среднее-специальное (воспитатель ДОУ), прошла переподготовку на инструктора по физкультуре. Работаю в этой должности с 2011. Праздники начала проводить 11 лет назад (свадьба брата - первое мероприятие ) - учителем был муж (он в этой сфере 25 лет). Двое детей - мальчик и мальчик. По сегодняшний день работаю в детском саду и провожу праздники для взрослых (детские не берём). Сюда попала по-соседству с другого форума. Зарегистрировалась, но была читателем редким - в Закладки бросала страничку, но несколько раз были проблемы с компьютерами - всё исчезало. Теперь стараюсь в записной книжечке ("бабушкин", но надёжный способ) и пароли и адреса хранить.

----------


## arina1990

Здравствуйте меня зовут Арина, живу я в Алтайском крае Бийском районе село Стан-Бехтемир!!! Я замужем у меня трое детишек два прекрасных мальчика и доченька!!! Я Занималась 10 лет спортивно-бальными танцами,есть диплом юниора. По профессии я медицинский работник!! сейчас я нахожусь в декрете и параллельно организоваю и провожу праздники!!! Мне очень нравиться дарить людям радость и получать позитивный заряд!! Начала проводить праздники сначала  у родственников, всем очень нравилось и стали приглашать друзья и знакомые!! Хочу развиваться дальше учиться, искала на просторах интернета сайты в помощь ведущем и тамаде! И за шла на этот сайт и мне очень понравилось!!! буду рада общению!!!

----------


## Yuli4cka

1. Меня зовут Юля.
2. По образованию я эколог.
3. Работаю в горгазе, в отделе охраны труда.
4. Замужем. Двое деток, которые не дают скучать.
5. Организовываю праздники на работе, а также своим (родственникам) и по "сарафанному радио" приглашают. Т.е. не могу решиться выйти на более высокий уровень.

----------


## МарияИл

Всем всем всем - Добрый вечер!
1. Меня зовут Мария
2.Образование - педагог-психолог
3. Работаю в ДОУ музыкальным руководителем. Музыкальное образование - муз.школа.
4. Замужем. Есть доченька
5.На сцене выступала последний раз лет 6 назад.Раньше частенько выступала в конкурсах.

----------


## olgmusic

Здравствуйте всем!
Ольга
Музыкальный руководитель по образованию
Работаю музыкальным руководителем
Замужем, два сына
Проработала в культуре больше 10 лет, много выступала на сцене

----------


## aram

Здравствуйте! 
Эвелина
Муз. руководитель 
Многодетная мама
Люблю детей

----------


## Петухова Ольга

Здравствуйте! 
1. Ольга. 
2. Работаю в Парке культуры и отдыха, ведущий методист. Все мероприятия мои. 
3. Образование высшее неоконченное. Первое - Ставропольское училище искусств (ныне колледж), режиссер театрализованное представлений. Второе - менеджер организаций ( последний курс не окончила) 
4. Муз. образование - только в азы в училище. 
5. На сцене практически каждый день. Пою в русско-народном ансамбле, сольно эстраду, в парковой сезон мероприятия с детьми, молодежью, кому за... в общем все.

----------


## nataliafrolova

как оказалось, столько интересных людей вокруг!

----------


## сергей16к

Будем знакомы: я Сергей. Не думал, не гадал, как заведующим сельского клуба стал. Образования, которое помогло бы в работе НЕТ. Надеюсь многому научиться здесь. На сцене сам не выступаю, На мне музыка, свет, декорации и общение с большенькими и малыми артистами.

----------


## елена50

Здравствуйте! Я Елена (Ивановна) работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем уже 38 лет. Образование сред. спец. , закончила муз пед. училище. У меня 3 прекрасные доченьки и уже ( или еще) 6 внучат! На сцену иногда выхожу, но в основном с воспитанниками. Люблю путешествия.

----------

nezabudka-8s (10.11.2021)

----------


## Виктория З

Всем привет!
Виктория
Муз.руководитель
Высшее муз.образование
На сцене в данный момент не выступаю

----------

